# King Charles III, a fascinating childhood



## Meanderer

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...h-birthday-fascinating-insight-childhood.html

Prince Charles – ‘rosy, plump, healthy and bawling’ and ‘with a fair fluff of hair’, according to a courtier – was born at 9.14pm on 14 November, 1948....

A crowd of 3,000 huddled outside Buckingham Palace and cheered when the birth announcement was posted on the railings after a 30-hour labour, although an excited policeman had already tipped off those at the front.
The birth of the 7lb 6oz future king, second in line to the throne and the first grandchild for George VI and Queen Elizabeth, came almost a year after the princess’s marriage to Lieutenant Philip Mountbatten. Marion Crawford, governess to Elizabeth and Margaret, recalled Elizabeth revealing her pregnancy by whispering shyly, ‘I think we’ll get out my old pram, Crawfie.’

_The delighted king and queen gave Elizabeth a diamond, ruby and sapphire brooch shaped like a basket of flowers, which she was to wear 65 years later at her great-grandson Prince George’s christening.  _






Princess Elizabeth with her first child, Prince Charles in December 1948, by Cecil Beaton


----------



## CarolfromTX

I've been watching The Crown on Netflix. Keeping in mind that it's TV, I'd still say Charles didn't have a very warm and fuzzy childhood.


----------



## Capt Lightning

In my teens I had a friend who was at Gordonstoun school at the same time as Charles. He said that Charles liked to bet on the horses, but not being able to go to the bookies himself, used to get some of the senior boys to place bets for him.

In my last job, I had a colleague who was an ex-firearms officer who used to be one of Prince Charles' protection officers when he was staying in Hampshire.  Occasionally, he world drop in "I was speaking to Charles at the weekend".  This was when he was playing polo at Cowdray park.


----------



## StarSong

CarolfromTX said:


> I've been watching The Crown on Netflix. Keeping in mind that it's TV, I'd still say Charles didn't have a very warm and fuzzy childhood.


Boy, isn't that the truth. Philip was pretty much a d@@k to him.


----------



## RadishRose

The Queen and Prince Philip left young Charles and Anne for six months in 1953 to go on a world tour.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I believe the idea that children are *not* minature adults is a recent concept. Around 1900, kids from age 6 on were expected to work. If they attended school, it was only if their work schedule permitted. Prolonged "warm & fuzzy" childhoods, is a relatively new concept. Maybe Charles' upbringing was an upper crust carry over from those earlier times, and child raring theories? Like packing a kid off to boarding school.


----------



## Meanderer

The Queen's basket of flowers jeweled pin she is wearing in post #1:


----------



## RadishRose

Good eye, @Meanderer.


----------



## moviequeen1

the worst thing parents can do to their kids is send them to boarding school.
I know from personal experience, I went to 2 boarding schools,first was a co-ed school in Deerfield,Mass which was 500 miles from home.I was 10,a shy,sensitive girl,was there 2 yrs.
The 2nd was  all girls school in Toronto,Canada,stayed 2 yrs.At least I was closer to home 90miles The only time I had my parents attention 24/7 was when I came home for xmas,summer vacations.The whole experience effected me emotionally


----------



## Meanderer

Charles with, from left, his sister, Princess Anne; his mother, the Queen; and his father, Prince Philip; at Balmoral, 1952.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles Won't Step Aside for William to Be King  (LINK)
His biographer, Sally Bedell Smith, spent four years exhaustively researching the Prince of Wales. (2017)






_Smith tells of her subject’s "Rosebud" moment: "His childhood marked him in ways I fully didn’t understand," she says. When he was eight years old, he visited the Mountbatten estate for a formal lunch and the attendees were all eating wild strawberries. Charles was methodically picking them stems off the berries. Lord Mountbatten told him, "No, no. You hold them by the stems to dip in the sugar."
_
_“And there this poor little boy was, trying to reattach the stems. He just wanted approval,” Smith says._


----------



## hollydolly

I believe the Queen and PP loved their children as dearly as any other parent.. but of course their jobs were more full time than most,  and as the Queen and her sister were home schooled and never learned to socialise with other children, an prince Philip had the opposite type of childhood, he wanted the same for his children. He wanted them to grow up knowing what it was like to be a child..  and be rumbustious as well as socialised and educated  , and in annes' case ladylike and educated ..trouble is nature did it the other way around. Cahrles was a gentle  soul who sent heart-wrenching letters home to his beloved  grandmother, complaining of bullying and loneliness ...and Anne otoh was being the rough and toughie at her all girls fee paying school... 

I think overall the queen did her very best for her children.. and she learned a lot of lessons about things she did wrong and tried to spend as much time in later life with her elder grandchildren, Zara, Peter,  William, Harry, Beatrice, and Eugenie as she could, by taking them riding and joining in with their games and trying to be a more hands on grandmother than she might have been as a mother. 











 .












When interviewed Princess Anne has always said that she  and her siblings always felt love from their parents at all times...

Queen having fun  pulling anne in through the window with charles beneath...









 However they were raised, someone did a great job, because all of the Queens' children have become great parents  and grandparents themselves, and very hands on... particularly princess Anne whose adult children and her small grandchildren are not afraid to show public affection..


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Rosemarie

fuzzybuddy said:


> I believe the idea that children are *not* minature adults is a recent concept. Around 1900, kids from age 6 on were expected to work. If they attended school, it was only if their work schedule permitted. Prolonged "warm & fuzzy" childhoods, is a relatively new concept. Maybe Charles' upbringing was an upper crust carry over from those earlier times, and child raring theories? Like packing a kid off to boarding school.


This is actually one of the big problems in modern society. Children are being raised to believe that life must be perfect. They are unable to deal with the realities and unpleasantness of life.


----------



## hollydolly

I enjoy a lot of vintage photos of the RF... here's a favourite of mine of the Queen with her Father King George... 






another is Charles and Anne as toddlers....






the queen and prince andrew  after she gave birth to Edward her youngest...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sunny

You are kinder to her than I am, Holly. Just from looking at most of these pictures, she looks like a pretty frosty iceberg to me, expressing little or no emotion, and often turning her head away from the family member she is closest to.  She may have thawed a little in later life, but I have to wonder how sincere the thawing was.  

Thank God she was not my mother!


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 90450


that was the queen mother, she was no beuty as an adult but she was a beautiful child


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> You are kinder to her than I am, Holly. Just from looking at most of these pictures, she looks like a pretty frosty iceberg to me, expressing little or no emotion, and often turning her head away from the family member she is closest to.  She may have thawed a little in later life, but I have to wonder how sincere the thawing was.
> 
> Thank God she was not my mother!


 well in just a few photos , and believe me there are thousands more  showing similar, there was more love shown to those kids, frosty  looking or not, and I disagree.. standoffish might be a little more accurate ..than I had in my whole childhood... ...so I would have swapped with them in a heartbeat.


----------



## hollydolly

The Queen taking her grandchildren, Zara , William, Harry, Beatrice and Eugenie, for a horse riding lesson..


----------



## hollydolly

*Today is the Queen's 68th anniversary of her accession to the throne... *


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Aunt Bea

hollydolly said:


> *Today is the Queen's 68th anniversary of her accession to the throne... *


An amazing woman with an amazing life of service and a strong sense of duty to her family and to her country.

I don't think that it's fair to characterize the Queen as frosty or unfeeling, I suppose we all see what we choose to see when we look at a person's life.


----------



## Meanderer

by artist Suzan Suitt


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles, the multi-million pound artist

New figures released by the Royal household show the Prince of Wales has sold   £2 million worth of lithographs through his shop at Highgrove, making the   heir to the throne one of Britain's most successful living artists. 





The Prince of Wales photographed in 1998 painting a watercolour near a Buddhist temple during a visit to the Tiger's Nest Monastery in the Bhutan Himalayas  

_"All the money raised goes to The Prince of Wales’s Charitable Foundation, which awards grants to a wide range of good causes. "_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> "The Pampered Prince"
> Prince Charles has his shoelaces ironed every morning      *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> "There is one claim about his behavior that the Prince of Wales has denied and it’s that he brings his own toilet seat with him when he travels."
> 
> "The claim was made in Tom Bower 2018 biography titled _Rebel Prince, The Power, Passion and Defiance Of Prince Charles_. In it, Bower wrote that the royal brings along his own seat and luxury toilet paper when he takes trips abroad."
> 
> "When the prince was asked about this during a royal visit to Australia he said, “My own what?! Oh, don’t believe all that crap. The very idea!”
> 
> "His wife, Camilla, then chimed in and added, “Don’t you believe that.”


I have seen reports that Princess Anne gave Prince Charles a white leather toilet seat as a Christmas present.

I believe that it is an inside joke at The Firm over how long the poor Prince has had to stand in line for his seat on the throne.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles' Shoes by New and Lingwood | Thames News


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles Visits Crockett & Jones


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Prince Charles, the multi-million pound artist
> 
> New figures released by the Royal household show the Prince of Wales has sold   £2 million worth of lithographs through his shop at Highgrove, making the   heir to the throne one of Britain's most successful living artists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Prince of Wales photographed in 1998 painting a watercolour near a Buddhist temple during a visit to the Tiger's Nest Monastery in the Bhutan Himalayas
> 
> _"All the money raised goes to The Prince of Wales’s Charitable Foundation, which awards grants to a wide range of good causes. "_


 As is his father, Philip is a very talented artist....


----------



## Meanderer

14 Things That Will Happen When Prince Charles Becomes King  (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer

8 Times Prince Charles Was the Biggest Royal Wildcard  (LINK)

"Behind all the pomp and circumstance of Prince Charles’s position as heir apparent to the British throne, he has quite the sense of humor (yeah, we were surprised, too). From rocking a fake nose during a photo call to joking with Ozzy Osbourne, Prince Charles has been giving Prince Harry a run for his “best royal wildcard” money since before the Duke of Sussex was even born. Here, eight of Charles’s funniest moments. "


----------



## Meanderer

40+ Photos That Show How Much Prince Charles Loves Animals  (LINK)





"Wherever he goes on his royal duties, Prince Charles seems to come face to face with animals. Over the years, the future king has been photographed with all kinds of wildlife, from lizards to lobsters, and that's before all the inevitable encounters with farm animals and pets, like the many pooches he meets at the Sandringham Flower Show. The royal family are known animal-lovers, and Charles is no exception. He's partial to Jack Russell Terriers (Camilla adopted two from Battersea Dogs Home a few years ago), he's a keen horse rider and polo player, and he also has pigs, sheep, and cattle on his organic farm. On his travels around the world, he's encountered penguins, koalas, camels, and one particularly memorable bald eagle."


----------



## hollydolly

Poor Her Maj..this hasn't been her year at all..

First prince  Philip and his car accident, and the injuries he caused to the other driver , ... and then his illness which meant being hopsitalised. ..

Then, the big problem with her favourite son Andrew and the Epstein scandal...

Then Harry and Meghan renouncing their royal duties, and leaving the country...

...and now.. Her eldest Grandson Peter Philips, sister of Zara and son of Princess Anne, has announced his impending divorce from his Canadian wife of 12 years ...  ( we all thought that marriage was solid ) ...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very sad news they are a beautiful family.

 





All of these things remind me of the Queen's comment about 1992 and the year is just getting started.

_"1992 is not a year on which I shall look back with undiluted pleasure. In the words of one of my more sympathetic correspondents, it has turned out to be an annus horribilis." _


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Charles is climbing the walls!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## charry

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 90450




Is this the queen Mother rose ?


----------



## RadishRose

charry said:


> Is this the queen Mother rose ?


Yes it is, Charry.


----------



## charry

RadishRose said:


> Yes it is, Charry.




Beautiful !!


----------



## Meanderer

The Queen Mother (left) was Colonel-in-Chief of the regiment for more than 60 years until her death in 2002.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles In Wales (1969)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles in Robin Hood suit, aged 5.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Queen Thinks Prince Charles Will Be a "Brilliant King," Insider Says  (LINK)






"One palace insider told me, "Charles was the steadying force during the chaos. He was brilliant at sorting it out and now he's just getting on with it. Her Majesty is fully confident that the Prince of Wales will make a brilliant king." 

"The Prince of Wales means to modernize and streamline the monarchy. That much has been made clear," my insider said. "In the past three years, there may have been some reluctance on the Queen's part to make those changes because of its effects on the family, but she understands and supports Charles' decision in order to secure the future of the monarchy."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles playing polo in Cirenster, England in 2005.     




_"Charles holds the reins in a different way. "Most people have four reins here, then thumb on top. He puts the reins in between each finger. So I learnt that as well. I love that." - Josh O'Conner
_


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles and Camilla in love with racing at Royal Ascot ...


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


There really was a "Lost" Prince-
_Prince John, the youngest child of King George V and Queen Mary, suffered from severe epilepsy and autism and became known as the 'Lost Prince' because he was kept away from the public eye.



_
Born:Jul 12, 1905, York Cottage, Sandringham
Died:Jan 18, 1919, Wood Farm, Sandringham
Father:George V
Mother:Mary of Teck


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles: The King's Reach  (LINK)
"He is compassionate, active, intelligent and inquisitive — a man of taste and culture who wishes, like most, to be ‘of the world’. He also happens to be the longest-serving heir to the British throne."






Prince Charles wears Ray Bans and a Panama at Carnivale Community Day, Sydney, Australia. Photo by Tim Graham/Getty Images. 

"There are often sharp contrasts in how we perceive ourselves and how others see us. There is no greater example of this than the Prince of Wales, who considers himself the most misunderstood man of modern times. Maybe it is so. There are those who admire him in full measure while others have reservations. In some ways it is a pity that this very caring and earnest man was born with a princely title. As such, it was expected of him to fulfill certain prescribed roles as heir to the throne. In his case there is the additional dilemma that he has carved out a useful role as Prince of Wales, involved with copious enterprises. He has to work out how to dovetail this into his future role as monarch, with all the contrary demands this will impose."

"If his fashion sense had to be summed up in a word, that word would be ‘conventional’. The Prince of Wales rarely appears without a *tie*. He wears smartly cut suits from *Anderson & Sheppard*, on Savile Row, to whom he was directed soon after his first marriage, by the Princess of Wales. He has remained loyal to them for more than 30 years, and favours their *double-breasted jackets*. He likes the double vents at the back of his suits, a style invented by Frederick Scholte. Mr. Hitchcock, their top cutter, will still come out of retirement to fit Prince Charles, visiting him at Clarence House. "

"When travelling abroad in hot climates, the Prince has been known to wear a lightweight, light-coloured suit, even sometimes when adorned with his medals. He has never learnt how to avoid being accosted with unconventional headgear on his overseas visits, so there is a host of photographs of him variously adorned with Red Indian feathers, Arab headgear, or J.R. Ewing hats. His shirts still come from *Turnbull & Asser*, to whom he gave his Royal Warrant in 1982. A fine firm, established in 1885, the cutters also visit him in a variety of places to measure him as quickly and efficiently as possible. His shoes (and riding boots) come from John Lobb in St. James’s Street, where they retain ‘lasts’ for many years. "

"He told the guests that his style of dressing had attracted contradictory comment. “Recently I was described as being dressed as an out-of-work parson,” he said. “Another time I was described as one of the best-dressed men in the world. I wonder how they decide. I think they make it up in the bar.”


----------



## grahamg

Quote:
_"Critics call Prince Charles a hypocrite"

"Prince Harry and Meghan Markle aren’t the only royals being called hypocritical. Prince Charles is another royal who keeps getting called “phony” for claiming he cares about the environment while exploiting natural resources more than the people he’s preaching to."

"Former government minister and Parliament member Norman Baker recently published an expose called …And What Do You Do?: What The Royal Family Don’t Want You To Know that called into question some of Prince Charles’ biggest controversies. Baker accuses the future monarch of tax evasion, greed, private jet usage, fakery, and perhaps worst of all, of being completely oblivious to all of it because he’s so entitled. But whether he realizes it or not, millennials are not in love with the monarchy like older generations were. A YouGov poll found that only 41 percent of 18- to 24-year-olds believe the monarchy should still exist."_

When thinking about the popularity or otherwise of the UK monarchy it is well worth reminding ourselves of the level of support and approval it receives compared to any other politician or government department might receive. Royalty these days is about what is called "soft power" isn't it, and goes way beyond our shores.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Now you can coronate England's Charles, Prince of Wales, as King Charles III with your own Pocket Royals paper dolls available for download from the Shakespeare Theatre Company (STC) website.


----------



## Laurie

Hope he doesn't succumb and Andrew become heir!


----------



## Laurie

Meanderer said:


> @Laurie  If Charles should  die as heir,  William will become heir.   Hopefully Charles will recover fully!


We've been down this road before.

The heir to the throne is the eldest son of the monarch, no ifs, no buts, simple primogenitor, parent to son.

If Charles is no longer around that becomes Andrew (edited).

William can only inherit the crown from his father, and if Charles doesn't have it when he dies he can't pass it on to his son.


----------



## RadishRose

Laurie said:


> If Charles is no longer around that becomes Edward.


So Andrew has been totally disinherited?


----------



## grahamg

Laurie said:


> Meanderer wrote:
> "@Laurie If Charles should die as heir, William will become heir. Hopefully Charles will recover fully! "
> 
> Laurie wrote:
> 
> "We've been down this road before.
> 
> The heir to the throne is the eldest son of the monarch, no ifs, no buts, simple primogenitor, parent to son.
> 
> If Charles is no longer around that becomes Edward.
> 
> William can only inherit the crown from his father, and if Charles doesn't have it when he dies he can't pass it on to his son."



If what you were saying were true, then when a line of the royal family dies out, there would be a major problem wouldn't there(?).

When Henry the eight's ligitimate children came to the throne, they were in order of succession, nine year old Edward the fourth, who died in 1553 aged sixteen, then Mary, Edward the fourth's half sister succeeded him, followed by Elizabeth the first, a half sister to both of them. When she died, and of course hadn't married or had any children, the crown went to the Stewarts, (the Scottish kings line, hence the two nations were united).

None of these occurrences could have been possible following your reasoning.


----------



## Laurie

RadishRose said:


> So Andrew has been totally disinherited?



Sorry, slip,of the pen, I meant Andrew, of course, who cannot be disinherited without an Act of Parliament and the last time it happened, in 1936, it nearly brought the monarchy down.

In today's climate it certainly would.


----------



## Laurie

grahamg said:


> If what you were saying were true, then when a line of the royal family dies out, there would be a major problem wouldn't there(?).
> 
> When Henry the eight's ligitimate children came to the throne, they were in order of succession, nine year old Edward the fourth, who died in 1553 aged sixteen, then Mary, Edward the fourth's half sister succeeded him, followed by Elizabeth the first, a half sister to both of them. When she died, and of course hadn't married or had any children, the crown went to the Stewarts, (the Scottish kings line, hence the two nations were united).
> 
> None of these occurrences could have been possible following your reasoning.



Let us not go back to Henry VIII.  "The past is a different country".

Royal families do not "die out".  As I'v recorded before, the Comte de Paris is still King of France, Georg Frederick, Prince of Prussia is still the Kaiser, Prince Nikolai is Czar of all the Russias.  The Scottish Pretender is still in sanctuary in France, and the true Prince of Wales, descendant of Llewellyn, lives in Chester.

Though it probably no longer applies in these days of mass immigration, when I was in school we were taught that each of us, like all British citizens, had a place in the line of succession.


----------



## Meanderer

"Prince Charles has been seen for the first time since contracting Covid-19. He joined households across Britain in showing appreciation for the NHS by clapping healthcare workers. Camilla was also seen in the clip posted on the Clarence House Instagram account. They are self-isolated separately after she tested negative."


----------



## Meanderer

Countryside Restoration Trust - 2013


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles Is Back To Work Post-Coronavirus To Open NHS Nightingale
One week on from announcing his diagnosis and successfully overcoming coronavirus, Prince Charles is set to return to work to open the new NHS Nightingale hospital in London today (April 3).

The Prince of Wales will not attend in person, but will conduct the ceremony via video link from his Scottish residence at Birkhall, where he has been self-isolating since testing positive for coronavirus.


----------



## Meanderer

10/28/19

"Prince Charles adds a new pony to the Royal Stable.....you know you’re important when Elon Musk’s brother Kimball personally delivers your new Tesla Model S."


----------



## Sunny

Part of my opinion is based on her treatment of Princess Diana. (And admittedly, my knowledge of any of this is largely based on what I've seen in the movies and all the TV shows about them.)

But what does come through, to her credit, is that she seems to have the ability to learn from her mistakes.


----------



## Laurie

Sunny said:


> Part of my opinion is based on her treatment of Princess Diana. (And admittedly, my knowledge of any of this is largely based on what I've seen in the movies and all the TV shows about them.)
> 
> But what does come through, to her credit, is that she seems to have the ability to learn from her mistakes.


Who?


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Does it give any indication why he may have become a cheating SOB to his wife Princess Diana. Didn't even have the decency to be disgreet about it. I'm glad their children favor her more. Guess you can tell I'm not a fan.


----------



## Laurie

But the children regard Camilla with great affection, and she steadied them at a bad time.

The bimbo was smothering them.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarkinPhx

My only knowledge of Charles is from watching The Crown so my opinion is not worth much but based on the show he seems like a pompous ass who had a Peter Pan syndrome. LIke I said, my opinion of him is only based on a TV show and so it is skewed but I hope he has matured some since his marriage with Di.
In fairness, it probably isn't fair me to judge someone who grew up in such a situation. I am not sure how anyone in that family can be "normal" with all that goes on with them. Not blaming the mother at all either, just the way the system.


----------



## MarciKS

I can't imagine growing up like that. They probably never got to have any fun. I can't see the queen letting them run through the sprinkler in their skivies when they were little or anything childishly fun. They probably had to spend a lot of time being prim and proper. Ugh!


----------



## hollydolly

Please.. the Crown is absolutely not true to life in any way. People mistake it for a biographical account of the royal family. It most certainly is not , so please don't judge the individuals characters  in this tv show as honestly portrayed


----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


> Please.. the Crown is absolutely not true to life in any way. People mistake it for a biographical account of the royal family. It most certainly is not , so please don't judge the individuals characters  in this tv show as honestly portrayed


I try not to. On a side note, I have a new respect to the position of the Queen (or King) and the importance of that position because of the show. I do assume that the show does a fairly good job representing that role @hollydolly ?


----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


> I try not to. On a side note, I have a new respect to the position of the Queen (or King) and the importance of that position because of the show. I do assume that the show does a fairly good job representing that role @hollydolly ?


Yes the roles of King or Queen are honestly represented, but the personalities by and large  are not. This is a show that without exaggeration and yes lies.. .. would have little interest...and the producers and writers knew this ...

I know for a fact..yes, really.. a fact.. that the Royal family themselves are very upset at the way they've been portrayed .

In days of yore, these people would be in the tower for treason..


----------



## Lewkat

I have read a few biographies of members of Britain's royal family, and it seems that we get our idea of Charles have been treated roughly by his father, from him.  Also his feeling of separation from his mom also from him.  While it can be noted that his mother and father were very busy people, traveling and representing their kingdom, promoting goodwill, the children are seemingly ignored.  Yet in the books written, they were involved with those kids very much.  Perhaps there weren't the hugs, etc. present, but one must remember, Philip and Elizabeth were primarily German and not accustomed to outward displays of affection.  That is changing since Charles and his siblings all married true British born citizens.  Their children have been following suit, so the dynamic has changed a bit.  We really don't know how they all behaved with one another privately and still do.  But for sure, the royals do bring in money to the UK from the tourists.


----------



## hollydolly

I have to agree largely and wholeheartedly with what you say @Lewkat , .. but just a small point.. The Queen Mother was born in London and raised  just a few minutes from where I live, ( altho' biographers like to state that she was Scottish, she wasn't)...  and although King  George ( Bertie) was from a long line of German stock.. he was in fact the most demonstrative of the 2 of them when it came to his children Elizabeth and Margaret.. 

Further.. Prince Philip was born in Greece, to a Danish family and ancestry . (although his sisters married Germans, he's not from a German bloodline) 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/12/11/prince-philip-goes-back-danish-roots-new-portrait/


----------



## hollydolly

Happy 73rd Wedding Anniversary to the Queen and Prince Philip today







.....age 99 and 94 years old. The card PP is looking at was made by their Great grandchildren, Charlotte, George & Louis


----------



## JimBob1952

The attention paid to British royalty (especially by people in the US) is truly puzzling.  I watched an episode of The Crown last night (my wife controls the remote) and I just kept thinking that these were among the least interesting people on earth.  I would much rather watch a Seinfeld rerun than have to suffer the travails of these leeches.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AnnieA

Laurie said:


> We've been down this road before.
> 
> The heir to the throne is the eldest son of the monarch, no ifs, no buts, simple primogenitor, parent to son.
> 
> If Charles is no longer around that becomes Andrew (edited).
> 
> William can only inherit the crown from his father, and if Charles doesn't have it when he dies he can't pass it on to his son.



This post caught my attention and I did some searching.

Everything I've found said that the British monarchy uses a vertical order of primogeniture.

Definition of vertical order of primogeniture: the monarch's eldest son (before 2013) and his descendants take precedence over his siblings and their descendants.

If Charles dies before the Queen, he will always be her eldest son;  it's not like he just evaporates upon death as though he was never there.  Nowhere can I find the word "living" as a qualifier before eldest son.

If there is a statute that qualifies the heir as the "living" eldest son, could you post it, @Laurie ?


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> I have to agree largely and wholeheartedly with what you say @Lewkat , .. but just a small point.. The Queen Mother was born in London and raised  just a few minutes from where I live, ( altho' biographers like to state that she was Scottish, she wasn't)...  and although King  George ( Bertie) was from a long line of German stock.. he was in fact the most demonstrative of the 2 of them when it came to his children Elizabeth and Margaret..
> 
> Further.. Prince Philip was born in Greece, to a Danish family and ancestry . (although his sisters married Germans, he's not from a German bloodline)
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/12/11/prince-philip-goes-back-danish-roots-new-portrait/


I'm glad you have made that clear, hollydolly. Too many people still think of the royal family as being German. They do have German blood in their veins, but a lot of English too. I do wish people would check their facts before making sweeping statements, especially when it involves those of another country.


----------



## hollydolly

JimBob1952 said:


> The attention paid to British royalty (especially by people in the US) is truly puzzling.  I watched an episode of The Crown last night (my wife controls the remote) and I just kept thinking that these were among the least interesting people on earth.  I would much rather watch a Seinfeld rerun than have to suffer the travails of these leeches.


There's absolutely no need to come into this thread to abuse the monarchy of this country and Canada among many other countries... WE don't publicly abuse your President here..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> Happy 73rd Wedding Anniversary to the Queen and Prince Philip today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....age 99 and 94 years old


Wow!


----------



## JimBob1952

hollydolly said:


> There's absolutely no need to come into this thread to abuse the monarchy of hthis country and Canada amoong many other countries... WE don't publicly abuse your President here..



You should feel free to do so.  I don't care if you have "royalty", just saying I don't find them particularly interesting.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm sure if they allowed politics you would.


----------



## hollydolly

JimBob1952 said:


> You should feel free to do so.  I don't care if you have "royalty", just saying I don't find them particularly interesting.


If you have no interest in the content of this thread and you feel it necessary in your lack of interest to cast aspersions toward the subject , please feel free to move on...


----------



## JimBob1952

I will read and post as I see fit.  Report me to the Queen if you must.


----------



## hollydolly

JimBob1952 said:


> I will read and post as I see fit.  Report me to the Queen if you must.


Grow UP!!!


----------



## JimBob1952

MarciKS said:


> I'm sure if they allowed politics you would.




Many people from "the Commonwealth" post here and I've never seen anyone hesitate to criticize the US.


----------



## MarciKS

Don't Grow Up JimBob! It's a trap!


----------



## Pepper

In my time in England I tried to not like the Queen, etc.  A friend had a poster with her wearing a kerchief and looking dowdy and I remember the caption was "World's Richest Welfare Recipient" or something close.

During Christmas, another friend invited me to spend the holiday with her and extended family.  We all settled in to watch the Queen's address.  She just entered my heart and stayed there.  I found her to be so caring and comfortable.  I have very warm feelings about her since.


----------



## Pepper

JimBob1952 said:


> Many people from "the Commonwealth" post here and I've never seen anyone hesitate to criticize the US.


If so, it must have been very mild, or it would have captured my attention and it did not.


----------



## MarciKS

Pepper said:


> In my time in England I tried to not like the Queen, etc.  A friend had a poster with her wearing a kerchief and looking dowdy and I remember the caption was "World's Richest Welfare Recipient" or something close.
> 
> During Christmas, another friend invited me to spend the holiday with her and extended family.  We all settled in to watch the Queen's address.  She just entered my heart and stayed there.  I found her to be so caring and comfortable.  I have very warm feelings about her since.


We don't know what goes on behind closed doors though. Could be a different story.


----------



## Pepper

MarciKS said:


> We don't know what goes on behind closed doors though. Could be a different story.


That's true for everyone.  No one really knows what shenanigans I'm up to either.


----------



## MarciKS

Shenanigans? *Grins*


----------



## Pepper

If that shark was really brave he would have........................nevermind!


----------



## DaveA

We've been enjoying the episodes of "The Crown".  It is TV but hopefully somewhat factual.


----------



## JimBob1952

[/QUOTE]

Ok, I said I find the royal family boring.  Which is objectively true.  (Not that they are boring -- that's an opinion.  That I find them boring -- that's true).  

I also called them "leeches."  That is not true.  They are humans.  I have no idea what they are like as people.  

They cost the UK about $85 million per year.  They provide services in return, and, although I'm not able to evaluate the cost/benefit ratio, it sounds like a bargain in terms of trade deals, tourism, entertainment value, etc.


----------



## Meanderer

_*Bond.....Charles Bond!*_


----------



## Meanderer

Adore!


----------



## Meanderer

State Crown of King George


----------



## Meanderer

Anything for His Royal Highness! *Prince Charles* asked *Katy Perry* to sing to his plants — and she agreed.




Perry: “I’m excited to be here because I’m a big fan of His Royal Highness and all the work that he has done and is continuing to do, especially in India for children,” she said. “In my own personal experience, he has an incredibly kind soul — so kind that yes, sometimes he talks to his plants. And he asked me if I would sing to his plants. And I will in the future. You have my word, sir.”


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sunny

DaveA said:


> We've been enjoying the episodes of "The Crown".  It is TV but hopefully somewhat factual.


I watched Episode 3 last night. I thought it was fascinating the way Princess Margaret was the only one who came to Charles' defense against the rest of the family, and (accurately) predicted that his marriage to Diana would be a disaster. I loved her line:  How many times is this family going to make the same mistake?

For obvious reasons, only Margaret understood.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Was Prince Charles the original hipster?


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Was Prince Charles the original hipster?


In case  you didn't know that's Prince Andrew ( he of the Epstein scandal)  with him


----------



## jerry old

As Americans we do not understand the cultural icon that the Royal Family is to Britain.

We have found out in the last 40 years that this extended family has as many problems as any other extended family.

The Brits like their icons, so be it.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Is it a Wax? Is it a Wool?​"Who wasn't thrilled by the sight of that patchwork field coat (below)? I could make out tweed, waxed cotton, a bit of leather, Melton cloth. Was it a wax coat to begin with or a woollen field coat? Was it originally like the one above? Hard to tell. Magnificent though. What an ambassador for British style and heritage he is, constantly selling the soft culture of these islands just by the clothes that he wears. Or am I reading far too much into a patched-up old coat? I could imagine Ralph Lauren brining out a tidied-up version, knowing them".

"I have a dream that one day we might be able to push protocol aside and have Prince Charles talking about his clothes. Or just providing a few nice pictures would be enough, I suppose".


----------



## Meanderer

google-eyed!


----------



## Sunny

This topic is supposed to be "Current News and Hot Topics," right?  I can't for the life of me figure out why all these pictures of Prince Charles are here. I even googled to see if it is his birthday or something, but his birthday is in November. So I don't get it. What am I missing?


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> Was Prince Charles the original hipster?


Andrew looks like he's really enjoying himself.


----------



## mellowyellow

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have shared poignant Mother’s Day cards drawn by their three children.


----------



## Meanderer

The Queen announced the death of her husband Prince Philip this morning 04/09/21


----------



## StarSong

My condolences to those who are mourning his passing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Summer 1955 'The Royal Family at Balmoral' (Princess Anne; Prince Charles; Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh; Queen Elizabeth II)


----------



## Meanderer

"As of May 2017, Buckingham Palace said Philip had carried out 22,191 solo engagements since becoming Prince Consort in 1952. He made 637 solo overseas visits, more than a third of them to Commonwealth countries. He also gave 5,493 speeches and authored 14 books.
Yet he found time to pursue his own interests: over the years these have included polo, barbecues, competitive horse carriage driving (a sport in which he has represented Britain) and practical jokes. He even trained to be a pilot, being awarded his "wings" in 1953. Philip's passion for flying led to speculation that he might fly the Queen to her Scotland residence, Balmoral, for a holiday before her coronation on June 2".





Prince Philip plays polo in 1970.

_Philip had no constitutional roles other than being a privy counselor, but the Queen in 1952 declared that he had "place, pre-eminence and precedence" next to herself "on all occasions and in all meetings, except where otherwise provided by act of Parliament."_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> "As of May 2017, Buckingham Palace said Philip had carried out 22,191 solo engagements since becoming Prince Consort in 1952. He made 637 solo overseas visits, more than a third of them to Commonwealth countries. He also gave 5,493 speeches and authored 14 books.
> Yet he found time to pursue his own interests: over the years these have included polo, barbecues, competitive horse carriage driving (a sport in which he has represented Britain) and practical jokes. He even trained to be a pilot, being awarded his "wings" in 1953. Philip's passion for flying led to speculation that he might fly the Queen to her Scotland residence, Balmoral, for a holiday before her coronation on June 2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Philip plays polo in 1970.
> 
> _Philip had no constitutional roles other than being a privy counselor, but the Queen in 1952 declared that he had "place, pre-eminence and precedence" next to herself "on all occasions and in all meetings, except where otherwise provided by act of Parliament."_


----------



## Meanderer

_"When they wed in front of 2,000 people at Westminster Abbey, King George VI said, “One day Lilibet will be queen and he will be consort. That’s much harder than being a king, but I think he’s the man for the job.” Keeping his word, Philip kneeled before her and swore to be her “liege man of life and limb” at the Queen’s coronation in 1953"._






_"At the end of the night of her 50th wedding anniversary, the Queen fondly spoke of her husband with profound and uncharacteristic emotion: “He is someone who doesn't take easily to compliments but he has, quite simply, been my strength and stay all these years. I, and his whole family, and this and many other countries, owe him a debt greater than he would ever claim, or we shall ever know.”_


----------



## Meanderer

Earlier, Prince William also paid tribute to Prince Philip. He said:

“My grandfather’s century of life was defined by service – to his country and Commonwealth, to his wife and Queen, and to our family. I feel lucky to have not just had his example to guide me, but his enduring presence well into my own adult life – both through good times and the hardest days. I will always be grateful that my wife had so many years to get to know my grandfather and for the kindness he showed her".

“I will never take for granted the special memories my children will always have of their great-grandpa coming to collect them in his carriage and seeing for themselves his infectious sense of adventure as well as his mischievous sense of humour"!

“My grandfather was an extraordinary man and part of an extraordinary generation. Catherine and I will continue to do what he would have wanted and will support The Queen in the years ahead. I will miss my Grandpa, but I know he would want us to get on with the job.”


----------



## Meanderer

Kate Middleton's photograph of Prince Philip and Prince George


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles pays respects to "My dear papa".


----------



## Meanderer

*
Read Princess Anne's full statement below.*

_"You know it’s going to happen but you are never really ready. My father has been my teacher, my supporter and my critic, but mostly it is his example of a life well lived and service freely given that I most wanted to emulate".

"His ability to treat every person as an individual in their own right with their own skills comes through all the organizations with which he was involved. I regard it as an honour and a privilege to have been asked to follow in his footsteps and it has been a pleasure to have kept him in touch with their activities".

"I would like to emphasize how much the family appreciate the messages and memories of so many people whose lives he also touched. We will miss him but he leaves a legacy which can inspire us all"._


----------



## Meanderer

*Last days of Prince Philip*​"Prince Philip spent much his final days sleeping, according to a new report — but in his best waking hours, he soaked in the sun with a blanket on his lap and Queen Elizabeth at his side, according to a new report.  And she was at his bedside when his end came at Windsor Castle on Friday morning at age 99, the UK’s Telegraph reported of Philip".

_"The Duke of Edinburgh had insisted, according to the Telegraph, that he would die in his own bed"._

“There were moments of great lucidity and joyful togetherness,” even toward the end, wrote Richard Kay, Editor-at-Large at the Daily Mail and a former top royal correspondent and gossip columnist there".

"He could walk, though with difficulty and using a cane.  “Occasionally, he would allow himself to be pushed in a wheelchair, but staff were very wary of suggesting it,” Kay wrote. 

_“When it first appeared in the private rooms he shouted: ‘Get that bloody thing out of my sight,’ recalls an aide"._

"Philip ate little, Kay’s report said, and had discontinued the 7:30 a.m. tray of morning tea traditionally delivered to his bed by a valet or page. And he declined many of the other trays of food that would be brought up later in the day".

_"At the very end, his last wish was fulfilled — to die in the comforts of home, instead of in the hospital"._


----------



## Meanderer

Royal Photographer Shares Prince Philip's Sweet Loving Gesture For The Queen | Good Morning Britain​


----------



## Meanderer

Queen Elizabeth doesn't have a passport or a driver's license





"Here's something that is very interesting — the queen doesn't hold a passport or a driver's license, and yes, there is reasoning behind both. As noted by History.com, Queen Elizabeth has traveled to more than 115 countries while the United Kingdom's reigning monarch, and no, she doesn't have a passport full of stamps. Every passport in Great Britain is issued in Queen Elizabeth's name, so naturally, she doesn't really need one herself. Similarly, she doesn't need a driver's license, and that hasn't stopped her from getting behind the driver's wheel and taking her Jaguar or Range Rover for a spin". 

"As noted by Metro UK, the queen has been spotted on a number of occasions just barely seeing over the top of the driver's wheel in her green Jaguar, and honestly, the photos are just iconic. On one such occasion, the queen, who was 91 at the time, drove through Windsor Park in her Jag after having attended a church service at the Royal Chapel of All Saints. Looks like her experience as a military truck driver stuck".


----------



## Jules

Those are interesting bits of info re the Queen.


----------



## Sunny

skip


----------



## Meanderer

CHARLES AND WILLIAM TO HOLD SUMMIT TO DECIDE FUTURE OF THE MONARCHY

"Prince Charles and his son William will lead a summit to decide the future of the monarchy following the death of the Duke of Edinburgh".

"They are set to discuss plans of a slimmed-down sovereignty over the next two generations - with fewer full-time working members of the Royal family, what they should do and who they should be".

"Prince Philip’s death also leaves vacant the hundreds of patronages that he held.The Duke and Duchess of Sussex’s decision to move to California and step back from royal life is also thought to have prompted the move".

"The talks will be led by Prince Charles and Prince William will be involved in every stage, along with the Queen".

"A source told The Telegraph: “The question is whether you start off by deciding how many patronages and engagements there should be, and then work out how many people are needed to achieve them, or whether you decide how many people there should be, which will dictate how many engagements and patronages they can take on.”


----------



## Meanderer

"The Royal Family Instagram page today released a stunning shot of the Queen smiling while dressed in a plum coat and hat.  A caption says: "Today is The Queen’s 95th birthday".

"The Queen was born at 2.40am on 21 April 1926 at 17 Bruton Street in Mayfair, London. She was the first child of The Duke and Duchess of York, who later became King George VI and Queen Elizabeth".


----------



## Meanderer

Why Prince Charles Will Make an Excellent King ​
How Prince Charles will be different​"We know already that Prince Charles takes a different approach to public affairs than his mother. His ‘Black Spider’ letters to ministers on a wide array of subjects are famous in Whitehall and point to a political personality that is complicated, incorporating elements of left and right, and therefore more in keeping with that of his average subject than that of a professional politician whose instincts are those of the textbook and not the high street". 

"We know that the Prince of Wales is a conservationist, an advocate of rural life, against modern architecture, against bureaucracy generally and the ever greater encroachment of the legal profession on British life in particular". 

"In all these views he is with the public and against the political class as a whole. These instincts are important and they are not held with any degree of sincerity by any powerful actor elsewhere in the constitutional system".


----------



## Meanderer

'She was simply the most magical grandmother'​


----------



## Meanderer

The royal family has several weird food rules they must follow such as you cannot keep eating after the queen finishes her meal and garlic is banned at Buckingham Palace. Like other people, they also have their preferences and one of Prince Charles’s is that_ he does not eat lunch_. And when it comes to his favorite foods, his tastes aren’t terribly extravagant like you might expect. Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, dished that the future king loves cheese.





Prince Charles enjoying oysters at the Whitstable Oyster Festival | Max Mumby/Indigo/Getty Images


----------



## Meanderer

"There’s no denying that it’s been a rough month for the British royal family as they mourn the tragic loss of Prince Philip. However, things are looking up for Prince Charles, who is about to receive a super-special honor".

"The Prince of Wales, 72, is gaining a brand-new title: patron of the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, a London-based group that’s widely known by the acronym RPO. His appointment coincides with the organization’s 75th anniversary, which will take place in September".


----------



## Been There

These postings make really good reading. They answered a lot of my questions.


----------



## Meanderer

An Alternative View Of The British Royal's Jubilee Year
LONGREACH, AUSTRALIA - NOVEMBER 5: (EDITORS NOTE: Image was processed using Snapseed) Prince Charles, Prince of Wales visits the Stockman's Hall of Fame on November 5, 2012 in Longreach, Australia. The Royal couple are in Australia on the second leg of a Diamond Jubilee Tour taking in Papua New Guinea, Australia and New Zealand. (Photo by Chris Jackson/Getty Images)


----------



## Dana

_Are your roots English, Meanderer?_


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles, at the Castle Mey in Scotland (2010)


----------



## Meanderer

*Prince of Wools*​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Duchess of Cambridge with Prince George and Princess Charlotte.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles reads Quoting Shakespeare by Bernard Levin​Quoting Shakespeare by Bernard Levin





Here is the full version in case you can't hear it:

Bernard Levin’s Quoting Shakespeare in full
'If you cannot understand my argument, and declare "It's Greek to me'', you are quoting Shakespeare; if you claim to be more sinned against than sinning, you are quoting Shakespeare; if you act more in sorrow than in anger; if your wish is farther to the thought; if your lost property has vanished into thin air, you are quoting Shakespeare; if you have ever refused to budge an inch or suffered from green-eyed jealousy, if you have played fast and loose, if you have been tongue-tied, a tower of strength, hoodwinked or in a pickle, if you have knitted your brows, made a virtue of necessity, insisted on fair play, slept not one wink, stood on ceremony, danced attendance (on your lord and master), laughed yourself into stitches, had short shrift, cold comfort or too much of a good thing, if you have seen better days or lived in a fool's paradise - why, be that as it may, the more fool you, for it is a foregone conclusion that you are (as good luck would have it) quoting Shakespeare; if you think it is early days and clear out bag and baggage, if you think it is high time and that that is the long and short of it, if you believe that the game is up and that truth will out even if it involves your own flesh and blood, if you lie low till the crack of doom because you suspect foul play, if you have teeth set on edge (at one fell swoop) without rhyme or reason, then - to give the devil his due - if the truth were known (for surely you have a tongue in your head) you are quoting Shakespeare; even if you bid me good riddance and send me packing, if you wish I was dead as a door-nail, if you think I am an eyesore, a laughing stock, the devil incarnate, a stony-hearted villain, bloody-minded or a blinking idiot, then - by Jove! O Lord! Tut tut! For goodness' sake! What the dickens! But no buts! - it is all one to me, for you are quoting Shakespeare.'


----------



## Meanderer

The Prince of Wales and Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall visited Barbados as part of a Caribbean tour. 





His Royal Highness (HRH) Prince Charles, the Prince of Wales, stands in the shade prior to the grand opening ceremony celebrating the re-opening of the ÒOld BridgeÓ (Stari Most) in Mostar, Herzegovina-Neretva Canton, Bosnia-Herzegovina (BIH). This bridge is the symbol of Mostar and was destroyed during the 1993 Balkan War.


----------



## Meanderer

Mar. 18, 2019  
Even a Prince Isn’t Immune to Humidity​




"Prince Charles has embarked on a 12-day tour of the Caribbean, and over the weekend, something remarkable happened: The future king’s normally sleek hair took on a frizzy and curly form during an appearance in St. Lucia, proving that even royals succumb to humidity-induced hair issues".

"I first learned of what happened to Prince Charles’s hair through the _Daily Mail_, which published an article entitled, “Hair to the throne! Charles begins 12-day tour of Caribbean with a bit of a do (and a civic reception).” Moreover, the _Daily Express_ tabloid wrote the headline, “Bad HEIR day: Prince Charles’ messy mop caught on day one of historic Caribbean tour.” The Daily_ Mirror_ also called it an “usually wild hairdo.?”


----------



## Meanderer

July 1, 2017
"Prince Charles is an indisputable style legend. We're not kidding. From his affinity for double breasted suits and boss collection of pinky jewelry to his superb understanding of how to mix patterns and colors, the guy is an O.G. menswear peacock, never missing an opportunity to out-dress everyone in the room. Yesterday, in Canada, Charles gave us this gem of a detail shot":









"Sure, his reflective glasses were actually proper snow glasses, given to Charles by a local jewelry designer in the town of Iqaluit, _but still_. We like to think the Prince of Wales knew that they were the perfect finishing touch to his already next-level accessories game. While the rest of us are messing around in ugly sneakers, Charles is over here with a floral boutonniere and antique cufflinks, rocking four different patterns in one look. Damn".


----------



## Meanderer

11 June 2021
"On what would have been Prince Philip’s 100th birthday, The Prince of Wales joined more than 30 riders at Highgrove, his home in Gloucestershire, as they set off on their 250-mile ‘Palaces On Wheels’ event in aid of the British Asian Trust".

https://thecrownchronicles.co.uk/ro...ith-a-bike-ride-and-hosts-g7-climate-meeting/


----------



## Meanderer

The official royal portrait of Prince Charles by highly-acclaimed Australian artist Ralph Heimans. (2018)


----------



## Meanderer

What kind of King will 'Charles III' be?​​When Prince Charles becomes king, will he be able to stop his compulsive ‘meddling’? And if he can’t, what will it mean for the monarchy and the United Kingdom?  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Fourth of July. Cavalier King Charles Spaniels ...


----------



## Meanderer

"In the UK, all citizens have the right to express their political opinions – that is, almost all of them! It turns out, Queen Elizabeth is expected to remain "strictly neutral with respect to political matters," according to the royal website. This also means that the Queen can't vote or stand for election".

"Usually, Queen Elizabeth does an excellent job of keeping her political views private. Of course, just because she's never been allowed to have public political views, it doesn't mean she doesn't have them".

"In fact, on a few rare occasions, Queen Elizabeth may have broken the rule slightly (via the Independent). For instance, back in 1976, Queen Elizabeth let slip her opinions on American independence, saying, _"We lost the American colonies because we lacked the statesmanship to know the right time and the manner of yielding what is impossible to keep." _In another instance, the Queen made a thinly veiled political comment about the Scottish referendum, saying, "_Well, I hope people will think very carefully about the future."_

Read More: https://www.thelist.com/256836/thin...s-never-been-allowed-to-do/?utm_campaign=clip


----------



## Meanderer

2012


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> Queen Elizabeth Races to Confront Harry Just Minutes After He Lands In U.K.
> 
> Wow, the Queen actually hopped in the car and drove HERSELF to go and confront Harry...


She probably told him to get out of "Dodge" as soon as possible after the unveiling.  Unfortunately, we've inherited him.


----------



## Meanderer

(L-R) Prince George, Prince Charles, Queen Elizabeth II and Prince William.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles as a young boy.


----------



## Meanderer

(2018) "The Guardian revealed that "trusted friends" had announced Prince Charles would settle on King George VII for his new title, although Clarence House have so far denied any name-changing should the Queen's son take the throne".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## peppermint

moviequeen1 said:


> the worst thing parents can do to their kids is send them to boarding school.
> I know from personal experience, I went to 2 boarding schools,first was a co-ed school in Deerfield,Mass which was 500 miles from home.I was 10,a shy,sensitive girl,was there 2 yrs.
> The 2nd was  all girls school in Toronto,Canada,stayed 2 yrs.At least I was closer to home 90miles The only time I had my parents attention 24/7 was when I came home for xmas,summer vacations.The whole experience effected me emotionally


I'm sorry....I did have a friend that wanted my Mom to keep her in our home...Of course she didn't.....Her mom was rich....So the girl was always
alone...So my Mom would take her home ....We did take her home at night and the lights weren't on when she walked in the house...
We were sad for her.....I never saw her after we graduated High School......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"So, what's up with the monarch's pinky bling? It's called a signet ring, and is often referred to as a "gentleman's ring." The tradition goes back to the days of the Old Testament, _Bloomberg_ reports. Even though they're not as prominent today as they once were, the ring can symbolize a personal signature and family heritage, or to note your social status".

“Signet rings have been around since people wore jewelry,” Beatrice Behlen, senior curator of fashion and decorative arts at the Museum of London, told Bloomberg".

“I believe they became more popular with the rise of the bourgeoisie. Members of the middle class would not have a coat of arms, so having a signet ring would be a prominent sign to show that you are of a higher class.”

"According to the blog He Spoke Style, the signet ring is traditionally worn on the pinky finger of the non-dominant hand. The Queen's son does put his own flair on it, though. *If you look closely, you'll see that the Prince of Wales stacks his signet ring with his wedding band* (instead of wearing it on his ring finger), which is simply a statement of personal preference".


----------



## Meanderer

(2020)
"To truly comprehend the long-term transformation in Britain-Israel relations, consider one idea. Decades ago, the British Government, rightly or wrongly, viewed overt intimate relations with Israel as a problem for British interests in the Middle East. In 2020, overt, close relations with Israel are part of the solution to most of the problems Britain faces in the Middle East". 

"Britain’s historic alliance with Arab countries, once a source of tension and suspicion in its relations with Israel, now complements it. Israeli links with Sunni Arab states are evolving fast and the UK is simultaneously looking to the Gulf as a key area to increase trade and investment after it leaves the EU".


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles and Camilla visit Clapham Old Town to celebrate non-essential shops re-opening – Daily Mail  (May 27, 2021)


----------



## Meanderer

Jay Cannon, USA TODAY
Mon, October 11, 2021, 7:03 PM·2 min read

"Prince Charles' car is much like a fancy dinner party: it runs on wine and cheese".

"And also, it smells delicious as you’re driving along," he added.

The "Whey Wagon"....





"The Aston Martin gifted to him by Queen Elizabeth II on his 21st birthday uses a combination of English white wine and whey from cheese, the prince told the BBC in an interview Monday.
The car, which Charles said he's driven for more than 50 years, underwent a conversion in 2008 to change its fuel source to bioethanol made from wine and cheese". (Read More)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Her Majesty looks great!

I’m more interested in the brooch on her coat than I am in the cane.

Queen Mary's Russian Brooch, which features a sugarloaf cabochon sapphire. The brooch was given from Empress Marie Feodorovna to Queen Mary as a wedding gift in 1893, and the Queen inherited it from her grandmother in 1953.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Bea said:


> An amazing woman with an amazing life of service and a strong sense of duty to her family and to her country.


True, she has hardly ever put a foot wrong. Her life has been one of commitment and duty, all the same my take on the monarchy, any monarchy, is that it is an anachronism.

With the economic uncertainties and constitutional disorientation it is clear to many that an unthinking acceptance of, or deference to, the institution of the monarchy can no longer be tolerated. I struggle to find any argument in favour of retaining the monarchy and believe that the Royal Family are an expensive burden to modern British society. Tourism of a historic nature would continue to flourish without them as it does in the republic of France.

Our present-day monarchy masquerades as historical tradition but in truth is a business enterprise which owes its favoured status to the British taxpayer. The cost of maintaining “the Firm”, is wholly unacceptable at a time when food banks proliferate amidst a rise in real poverty, particularly amongst those families on low incomes. Figures released by Buckingham Palace last month inform us that the price of having a monarchy last year rose by approximately 44 per cent, meaning that £67 million was lavished on private jets, trains, trips abroad, refurbishment of ostentatious homes and palaces and on literally, thousands of staff.

In a society where funding for health and education often fall victim to recession and there are increasing concerns with homelessness and material privation, the monarchy is an immoral, injudicious and scandalous waste of time and money.

The actress Helen Mirren, who starred as the Queen herself in the eponymous movie was quoted as saying: "I loathe the British class system, and the Royal Family are the apex of the British class system.” Without a class system we wouldn't have Lords & Ladies or Knights or any titles like: "The Honorable." 

There are many who think as I do but say nothing because of being branded a "Leftie." There's no shame in supporting left wing views but it is particularly galling when, for me, my politics has always been right of centre.


----------



## Aunt Bea

horseless carriage said:


> True, she has hardly ever put a foot wrong. Her life has been one of commitment and duty, all the same my take on the monarchy, any monarchy, is that it is an anachronism.
> 
> With the economic uncertainties and constitutional disorientation it is clear to many that an unthinking acceptance of, or deference to, the institution of the monarchy can no longer be tolerated. I struggle to find any argument in favour of retaining the monarchy and believe that the Royal Family are an expensive burden to modern British society. Tourism of a historic nature would continue to flourish without them as it does in the republic of France.
> 
> Our present-day monarchy masquerades as historical tradition but in truth is a business enterprise which owes its favoured status to the British taxpayer. The cost of maintaining “the Firm”, is wholly unacceptable at a time when food banks proliferate amidst a rise in real poverty, particularly amongst those families on low incomes. Figures released by Buckingham Palace last month inform us that the price of having a monarchy last year rose by approximately 44 per cent, meaning that £67 million was lavished on private jets, trains, trips abroad, refurbishment of ostentatious homes and palaces and on literally, thousands of staff.
> 
> In a society where funding for health and education often fall victim to recession and there are increasing concerns with homelessness and material privation, the monarchy is an immoral, injudicious and scandalous waste of time and money.
> 
> The actress Helen Mirren, who starred as the Queen herself in the eponymous movie was quoted as saying: "I loathe the British class system, and the Royal Family are the apex of the British class system.” Without a class system we wouldn't have Lords & Ladies or Knights or any titles like: "The Honorable."
> 
> There are many who think as I do but say nothing because of being branded a "Leftie." There's no shame in supporting left wing views but it is particularly galling when, for me, my politics has always been right of centre.


I don’t have a dog in the fight.

If you and your countrymen feel the need for a change then by all means make a change.

_“Don't it always seem to go. That you don't know what you got 'til it's gone...” -_ Joni Mitchell, Big Yellow Taxi


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Bea said:


> I don’t have a dog in the fight.
> 
> If you and your countrymen feel the need for a change then by all means make a change.
> 
> _“Don't it always seem to go. That you don't know what you got 'til it's gone...” -_ Joni Mitchell, Big Yellow Taxi


It won't happen in my lifetime Aunt Bea. But in fact we had a republic following the civil war of 1642-1651. Problem was, it came to early and the monarchy was restored in 1660. As I said previously: _"The Queen has hardly ever put a foot wrong. Her life has been one of commitment and duty." _
It's her devotion to duty that has won her so many admirers, myself included, albeit grudgingly, but I still say that a monarchy underpins a class system.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles with his parents and sister in October 1957


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

By Stephanie Petit October 14, 2021









Prince William said it would be an "absolute disaster" if his son is advocating for environmental changes in 30 years because it "will be too late"

Prince George's eyes have been opened to how people are hurting planet — especially in small ways that add up.

Prince William sat down for an interview with the BBC ahead of the first Earthshot Prize Awards ceremony this weekend. The father of three revealed that his 8-year-old son was frustrated when he took part in trash cleanup with his school.

"George at school recently has been doing litter picking, and I didn't realize but talking to him the other day he was already showing that he was getting a bit confused," said the Duke of Cambridge, 39. "[He was] a bit sort of annoyed by the fact they went out litter picking one day and then the very next day, they did the same route, same time and pretty much all the same litter they picked up was back again."

He continued, "And I think that for him, he was trying to understand how and where it all came from. He couldn't understand, he's like, 'Well, we cleaned this. Why has it not gone away?'"


----------



## Meanderer

“Charles figured out a very long time ago that he was going to be Prince of Wales for a very long time,” an English peer intimate with the royal family says. “He planned his life accordingly, and he wouldn’t have been able to accomplish half of what he has if he had become King earlier.”


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## feywon

fuzzybuddy said:


> I believe the idea that children are *not* minature adults is a recent concept. Around 1900, kids from age 6 on were expected to work. If they attended school, it was only if their work schedule permitted. Prolonged "warm & fuzzy" childhoods, is a relatively new concept. Maybe Charles' upbringing was an upper crust carry over from those earlier times, and child raring theories? Like packing a kid off to boarding school.


You're right.  *Very* recent concept. And among some groups, interestingly the lower classes-working poor and the upper classes like European Royalty that while they have more comfortable lives than the working poor they also have some heavy 'responsibilities' thrust upon them, it persists. Anyone who's talked to their parents and heard stories of their grandparents lives should know this. Heck, i'm 75, from working poor family and dealt with many realities of life my upper middle class school friends had no clue about or experience with.   While parts of my childhood were almost 'idyllic' there were always some heavy shadows over it too.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles, Fellow Cheese Lover, Shared His Recipe for Cheesy Baked Eggs. Here’s How to Make Them


----------



## hollydolly

Happy Birthday to Prince Charles, aged 73 today .... Sunday 14th of November day of remembrance.

All the more poignant today , as he heads toward his mid 70's, and for the first time in 22 years the Queen has been unable to fulfill her role at the Remembrance day Cenotaph today after a bout of ill health this last few week.

the official statement is that she's strained her back.. but who knows, Charles might now be very close to becoming King..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Laurie

If she couldn't attend Remembrance Day services she must be pretty ill.

She's more likely to miss the State Opening of Parliament than Remembrance Day


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> If she couldn't attend Remembrance Day services she must be pretty ill.
> 
> She's more likely to miss the State Opening of Parliament than Remembrance Day


I agree...


----------



## Meanderer

The Prince of Wales and The Duchess of Cornwall on a walking tour of Umm Qais, Jordan during tour of Jordan and Egypt





"Charles and Camilla are on the first royal trip for nearly two years due to the pandemic and will take in Egypt as well as Jordan".

 "Their tour has taken place at the request of the Foreign and Commonwealth to boost bi-lateral ties and highlight climate change crisis concerns".

"They met King Abdullah II and Queen Rania at the Al Husseiniya Palace before the royal pair will take part in more than 30 official engagements over the coming days".


----------



## Meanderer

“She’s alright, thank you very much,” the 73-year-old Prince of Wales promptly told a Sky News royal correspondent on Wednesday, November 17th during a trip to Jordan. “Once you get to 95, it’s not quite as easy as it used to be,” he continued, before adding: “It’s bad enough at 73.”
-Prince Charles

"The Queen’s back sprain didn’t seem to hinder her for too long, as she was well enough for a brief meet and greet at Windsor Castle just a few days later. On Wednesday, November 17th, Queen Elizabeth II was pictured standing without her walking stick and greeting General Sir Nick Carter, the Chief of the Defense Staff. She was wearing a long-sleeved floral midi dress, and seemed to be in good spirits judging from the photos and reports".


----------



## Laurie

A respectable widow shouldn't be getting back pain!

(It's alright, I'm allowed, I'm a Brit!)


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> “She’s alright, thank you very much,” the 73-year-old Prince of Wales promptly told a Sky News royal correspondent on Wednesday, November 17th during a trip to Jordan. “Once you get to 95, it’s not quite as easy as it used to be,” he continued, before adding: “It’s bad enough at 73.”
> -Prince Charles
> 
> "The Queen’s back sprain didn’t seem to hinder her for too long, as she was well enough for a brief meet and greet at Windsor Castle just a few days later. On Wednesday, November 17th, Queen Elizabeth II was pictured standing without her walking stick and greeting General Sir Nick Carter, the Chief of the Defense Staff. She was wearing a long-sleeved floral midi dress, and seemed to be in good spirits judging from the photos and reports".


actually she's become very thin recently..I have noticed a marked weight loss


----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.catedevinewriter.com/rare-breeds-at-dumfries-house-prince-charles


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 196150https://www.catedevinewriter.com/rare-breeds-at-dumfries-house-prince-charles


"Kenneth Dunsmuir, business development manager of the Dumfries House Trust, told The Times: “The preservation of rare breeds is really important to HRH, so it would have seemed a missed opportunity had we not incorporated rare breeds into his educational farm". 

_“This is not a petting farm or a theme park, it’s a real-life out-of-school experience for children with minimal contact with live animals and their welfare, husbandry and what products come from them. This is a revelation to the children, many of whom only know pre-packaged food as it comes from the supermarket. For them to see, smell, touch the source of what they eat and to discover where their eggs and meat come from is remarkable.” _

"As if to prove his point, 11 year old Arianna Antoniucci, a pupil at St Patrick’s Primary School in Auchinleck, said after visiting Tom the Pied Crollwitzer turkey: “We eat turkey at Christmas but I’ve never seen a live one before. He made more noise than I thought he would, but it was cool.”


----------



## Meanderer

Queen Elizabeth Appoints Prince Charles' Wife To Prestigious British Order Of Garter 




London: 
"Britain's Queen Elizabeth II said on Friday she was appointing her daughter-in-law Camilla, a member of the ancient Order of the Garter, in an apparent boost to her royal standing".

"The monarch announced she was adding Camilla, the wife of the heir to the throne Prince Charles, to the royal members of the Order, who currently include her children Charles, Anne, Andrew and Edward and her eldest grandson Prince William -- but not their spouses."

"The inclusion of Camilla, who married Charles in 2005, comes as she has taken on more prominent royal duties in recent years and has seen her public approval rating grow."


----------



## Laurie

Meanderer said:


> Queen Elizabeth Appoints Prince Charles' Wife To Prestigious British Order Of Garter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London:
> "Britain's Queen Elizabeth II said on Friday she was appointing her daughter-in-law Camilla, a member of the ancient Order of the Garter, in an apparent boost to her royal standing".
> 
> "The monarch announced she was adding Camilla, the wife of the heir to the throne Prince Charles, to the royal members of the Order, who currently include her children Charles, Anne, Andrew and Edward and her eldest grandson Prince William -- but not their spouses."
> 
> "The inclusion of Camilla, who married Charles in 2005, comes as she has taken on more prominent royal duties in recent years and has seen her public approval rating grow."


Richly deserved.

She's a much greater asset to the House of Windsor than his airhead first wife.  She'll also make a much better Queen Consort.


----------



## Meanderer

Can Prince Charles "Weather" the storm....?  Of course he can!

"During a visit to BBC Scotland's studios, in Glasgow, Charles was meeting staff to celebrate the 60th anniversary of BBC Scotland. When asked if he would have a little fun and do a mock-weather presentation, the Prince obliged and hilarity ensued." 11/12/21





*



*


----------



## dseag2

I want a look into Prince Andrew's childhood.


----------



## Meanderer

Jewish and universal tragedy: Full text of Prince Charles Holocaust Forum speech
75 years after liberation of Auschwitz, ‘hatred and intolerance still lurk in the human heart, tell new lies, and seek new victims,’ says British royal on 1st official Israel visit  (January 2020)






"In the same way, it has been a singular privilege, throughout my life, to have met so many Holocaust survivors who were welcomed to the United Kingdom and who began new lives there, contributing immeasurably to the welfare of our country, and the world, in the years that followed."

"I have such inspiring memories of remarkable people such as Anita Lasker-Wallfisch, who somehow survived both Auschwitz and Bergen-Belsen before moving to Britain after the war. There, as a wonderfully talented cellist, she co-founded the English Chamber Orchestra, of which I am proud to have been Patron for the past forty-three years."

"On her arm she bears the number by which tyranny had sought to make her less than human. Yet, through her music, she reminds us of the greatest beauty of which we are capable. Over the years, she has shared her story bravely and powerfully, determined that some good might come from the unspeakable evil she endured and overcame. From the horror, she brought harmony, healing and hope."

"Just as each life lost in the Shoah stands for all the millions who died, each inspirational story such as that of Anita Lasker-Wallfisch, stands for the strength of spirit, the unparalleled courage, the determined defiance, of the very best of humanity when confronted with the very worst." (READ MORE)


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


>


Charles has fat pudgy hands.


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> The Prince of Wales and Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall visited Barbados as part of a Caribbean tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Royal Highness (HRH) Prince Charles, the Prince of Wales, stands in the shade prior to the grand opening ceremony celebrating the re-opening of the ÒOld BridgeÓ (Stari Most) in Mostar, Herzegovina-Neretva Canton, Bosnia-Herzegovina (BIH). This bridge is the symbol of Mostar and was destroyed during the 1993 Balkan War.


He looks like Philip in this photo.


----------



## Meanderer

_Heaven's Scent!_

"Prince Charles may have to play a guessing game if he wants to buy his future Queen some perfume for Valentine's Day.  For although perfumiers have managed to find out most of the royal's favourite scents, they haven't tracked down the mystery perfume worn by Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall."


----------



## Meanderer

Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall in her Anna Valentine dress


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall in her Anna Valentine dress


That's horrible.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Now I am curious!


natch..


----------



## MMinSoCal

Lewkat said:


> Charles has fat pudgy hands.


@Lewkat His fingers are stubby; could be a sign of a high-sodium diet.  Also, he could certainly benefit from a good manicure.


----------



## RadishRose

I saw one of the TV shows about Charles. He takes his own toilet seat wherever he goes. At least once, the had a van move his entire set of bedroom furniture, including 2 paintings to the home of someone who'd invited him to visit. They said he was not invited back.

IMO, while I admire Charles' intentions toward organic farming, I think he's off his rocker.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I saw one of the TV shows about Charles. He takes his own toilet seat wherever he goes. At least once, the had a van move his entire set of bedroom furniture, including 2 paintings to the home of someone who'd invited him to visit. They said he was not invited back.
> 
> IMO, while I admire Charles' intentions toward organic farming, I think he's off his rocker.


the toilet seat rumour has been going around for many years..but apparently according to Chalres himself...it's ain't so....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...discusses-carrying-toilet-seat-Australia.html


----------



## feywon

RadishRose said:


> I saw one of the TV shows about Charles. He takes his own toilet seat wherever he goes. At least once, the had a van move his entire set of bedroom furniture, including 2 paintings to the home of someone who'd invited him to visit. They said he was not invited back.
> 
> IMO, while I admire Charles' intentions toward organic farming, I think he's off his rocker.


I seem to recall decades ago there being some negative talk about his interest in occult subjects. Some were very upset about, but compared to Andrew's interests i would think it would be less of roadblock to respect.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> the toilet seat rumour has been going around for many years..but apparently according to Chalres himself...it's ain't so....
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...discusses-carrying-toilet-seat-Australia.html


Glad to hear it.


----------



## feywon

dseag2 said:


> I want a look into Prince Andrew's childhood.


He was the youngest and i've heard the favorite child of Queen Elizabeth. But i saw a clip in documentary years ago the made me think he was indulged (spoiled?) By his older brother Charles as well.


----------



## hollydolly

feywon said:


> He was the youngest and i've heard the favorite child of Queen Elizabeth. But i saw a clip in documentary years ago the made me think he was indulged (spoiled?) By his older brother Charles as well.


Nope he wasn't the youngest and isn't...Prince Edward is the youngest


----------



## Alligatorob

RadishRose said:


> He takes his own toilet seat wherever he goes


Doesn't everybody?


----------



## feywon

hollydolly said:


> Nope he wasn't the youngest and isn't...Prince Edward is the youngest


Thank you, we hear so little about him over here, i forgot!


----------



## Alligatorob

feywon said:


> Thank you, we here so little about him over here, i forgot!


Yep, I thought Prince Edward was an island or something...


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, I thought Prince Edward was an island or something...


you gotta stop that, because you;ll just be proving what everyone thinks of Americans, and that's that you know nothing about the rest of the world... ...but seriously..tbh, I wouldn't have a clue about any members of your presidential family.. but my excuse is that you have had a different one every few years, so I get the 'get out of jail free card'' on that one.....unlike our Queen whose been here for 70 years ...


----------



## grahamg

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, I thought Prince Edward was an island or something...


Yes it is!


Alligatorob said:


> Yep, I thought Prince Edward was an island or something...



Not just an island, but an island named after a Prince Edward I'd guess, (just not this one unfortunately, but close though, keep it up we'll make you an overseas admirer of our royals just now/yet!).


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lewkat said:


> That's horrible.


She seems to like her gray. Do we expect a lot of class from an adulteress? Okay...you can tell, I can't stand her nor him. I can't believe she'll get to be called Queen something or other. Ugggh!


----------



## Lewkat

It's ultimately up to Parliament and the people as to whether she'll be Queen Consort.  I agree with you.  Brits have a long memory I am told.


----------



## Laurie

Weather Camilla it's called Queen or not has nothing to do with the present monarch. 

She has ruled for 70 years, but she can't carry on ruling after she's gone.

 It'll be up to the King, as advised by his Privy Council, to decide on Camilla's style. Both Victoria and the current Queen decided on the title of their consorts' titles in the face of a considerable lobby who wanted King in their title.   Poor Lady Jane Grey  was executed for not naming her husband as King, and the poor kid was only 15! 

I shall certainly regard  and honour Camilla as Queen.

 All of Henry VIII's wives were treated as Queens throughout the realm,


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Lewkat said:


> It's ultimately up to Parliament and the people as to whether she'll be Queen Consort.  I agree with you.  Brits have a long memory I am told.


There was a brief report on the Queen wanting her to take the title Queen Consort. Although her pass misgivings were alluded to, it seems she's somehow been able to reduce the degree of dislike Englanders feel. It was mentioned that even Prince William approves of her.


----------



## Laurie

Nothing to do with her, or William.

I repeat it's a matter for the king, and his Privy Council.


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> Nothing to do with her, or William.
> 
> I repeat it's a matter for the king, and his Privy Council.


...and the future King..Cahrles, has annunced just today that his Queen Consort, Camilla, will be crowned at the same time as he is crowned King... side by side...


----------



## Pepper

What are they, rushing Elizabeth to her grave?


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> What are they, rushing Elizabeth to her grave?


I had  that precise thought today when I heard him make that statement.. ..but it does make me wonder if perhaps PC knows more about the Queen's state of health than the public do.. it would make more sense..


----------



## Pepper

I thought that too @hollydolly but still it seems not just rude but ghoulish.  Settle down Charles.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> I had  that precise thought today when I heard him make that statement.. ..but it does make me wonder if perhaps PC knows more about the Queen's state of health than the public do.. it would make more sense..


With her health issues over the last few months and now possibly being exposed to or having COVID, I was wondering too. Do royals usually make these kinds of pronouncements ahead of time or is it actually considered rude (and ghoulish) as @Pepper pointed out?


----------



## Lewkat

Well, she seemingly has lost a fair amount of weight recently and her legs and ankles definitely are retaining a fair amount of fluid.


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> With her health issues over the last few months and now possibly being exposed to or having COVID, I was wondering too. Do royals usually make these kinds of pronouncements ahead of time or is it actually considered rude (and ghoulish) as @Pepper pointed out?


No, in my whole life I've never heard the Royals make statements like this ahead of time..only the  Monarch ...and even she is the absolute sole of discretion unless it has to be a public announcement


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> ...and the future King..Cahrles, has annunced just today that his Queen Consort, Camilla, will be crowned at the same time as he is crowned King... side by side...


Which is right and proper, and as it should be.


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> No, in my whole life I've never heard the Royals make statements like this ahead of time..only the  Monarch ...and even she is the absolute sole of discretion unless it has to be a public announcement


She, the Queen,  started it, and he's entitled to make his position, and that of his wife, clear,


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> She, the Queen,  started it, and he's entitled to make his position, and that of his wife, clear,


...and where did I say different ? ..I was asked a question I answered it...


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> ...and where did I say different ? ..I was asked a question I answered it...


At no time did I suggest that you did.

 The Queen made clear her intolerance and dislike of Camilla when she refused to attend the wedding.

 Time and distance has not made her clear distaste any the  less


----------



## RadishRose

Laurie said:


> The Queen made clear her intolerance and dislike of Camilla when she refused to attend the wedding.


I thought she couldn't attend the wedding was because the queen, being head of the Church of England, is supposed to uphold the rules of the church,,,, in this case, no divorce or marrying divorced people. 

That's what I read back then. 

I know back then the queen didn't like Camilla, but I hear now she likes her.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> I thought she couldn't attend the wedding was because the queen, being head of the Church of England, is supposed to uphold the rules of the church,,,, in this case, no divorce or marrying divorced people.
> 
> That's what I read back then.
> 
> I know back then the queen didn't like Camilla, but I hear now she likes her.


she didn't go to the service, but she did go to the prayer reception afterwards..

oddly she also attended Princes Anne's second marriage after her divorce too...

I believe the Queen has always been friendly with Camilla , and just followed protocol ...

She was very friendly with the Parker Bowles when they were yoounger, Princess Anne herself had, had an affair with Camilla's husband... Andrew Parker Bowles


----------



## Lewkat

What a bunch.  And they are mad at Andrew?


----------



## jerry old

how delightful to see other's laundry washed in public


----------



## hollydolly

jerry old said:


> how delightful to see other's laundry washed in public


they're public figures, we pay for their clothing, and their  laundry so we can wash it in public if we wish....


----------



## Lewkat

Well, it certainly could stand a good cleansing for sure.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Well, it certainly could stand a good cleansing for sure.


QFT...


----------



## hollydolly

_The Duchess of Cornwall has tested positive for COVID-19, Clarence House has said.

Camilla, 74, caught the virus for the first time just days after her husband the Prince of Wales caught it a second time.

A Clarence House spokesman said on Monday: "Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cornwall has tested positive for COVID-19 and is self-isolating.

"We continue to follow government guidelines."

Both Charles and Camilla have been fully vaccinated against COVID-19, including a booster shot._


----------



## Laurie

RadishRose said:


> I thought she couldn't attend the wedding was because the queen, being head of the Church of England, is supposed to uphold the rules of the church,,,, in this case, no divorce or marrying divorced people.
> 
> That's what I read back then.
> 
> I know back then the queen didn't like Camilla, but I hear now she likes her.


That's why w broke away from Catholicism, so that the monarch could be head of the church. 

She makes the rules, she appoints the archbishops, she is the one anointed by God. 

She went to Anne's second wedding, why not Charles'? 

The reason she gave for not attending was that she wanted to be there to welcome them when they arrived back.

There's not a groom's mother in the world who would believe such a fatuous remark


----------



## Alligatorob

This is an interesting thread, and it has taught me a little about myself.

I have always said, and believed, that I did not care much about royalty or Royals.  However I find myself coming back here and commenting a lot.  So something about all this attracts me.

I do still believe the Royals (any Royals) are just normal people born to abnormal circumstances.  It doesn't surprise me to see some of them not showing very well.  But in all honesty wouldn't a lot of men be tempted by young available girls?  I'd like to think I would not, but never having had the experience I don't really know.  As to the Queen, she seems a nice lady to me, but her greatest attribute appears to be her silence and willingness to only occasionally read statements prepared by others.

I guess these people give us folks to talk about we all know, or know a little about.  Interesting anyway...


----------



## Meanderer

This year's Chinese New Years Celebration ended yesterday. 
*Prince Charles and Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall Ring in the Year of the Tiger in London's Chinatown*​




The royal couple were greeted by dancing tigers at the Lunar New Year celebration


----------



## Lewkat

There was a documentary in the late 60's filming the Royal Family informally for a year.  It was interesting and fun to watch, but the Queen has never allowed it to be released again as she feels it cheapens the family, which is a hoot, considering.  But, in the film there is a segment where Edward is in a room with Charles and his cello.  Charles was in University at that time but home for a spell.  Edward, who is about 4 or 5 keeps looking at the cello and then at Charles until Charles finally tells him to go ahead and touch it.  Well, Edward just plucks one string and jumps back like he'd been struck.  It was adorable and Charles laughed like mad.  There's another picture with him toting Edward around on a motorized cart.  So, I guess Charles was fairly fond of his little brother back then.


----------



## Jules

Lewkat said:


> So, I guess Charles was fairly fond of his little brother back then


Why do you think he doesn’t like Edward now?


----------



## Jules

Re Prince Edward Island.  It’s not only an island, it’s one of our ten provinces. It’s really a lovely place to visit, if you’re in Eastern Canada.


----------



## Meanderer

King George VI


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles is planning a scaled-down coronation.




Prince Charles - Cardiff Wales May 2021

"The 73-year-old royal will be crowned King of England after his mother Queen Elizabeth, 95, dies and Charles is planning a “shorter and cheaper” ceremony for his coronation, which will also see his wife Duchess Camilla named as Queen Consort."

"A source told The Mail On Sunday newspaper: “[The ceremony] will be shorter, sooner, smaller, less expensive and more representative of different community groups and faiths."

“It will be a slimmed-down monarchy on display throughout. I wouldn’t be surprised to see just Charles and Camilla, Kate [Duchess Catherine] and [Prince] William and their children on the Buckingham Palace balcony afterwards.”

"The ceremony — codename Operation Golden Orb — will take place at Westminster Abbey and will be held within one year of Charles’ accession."


----------



## Lewkat

Jules said:


> Why do you think he doesn’t like Edward now?


I never said that he did not.


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> Prince Charles is planning a scaled-down coronation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charles - Cardiff Wales May 2021
> 
> "The 73-year-old royal will be crowned King of England after his mother Queen Elizabeth, 95, dies and Charles is planning a “shorter and cheaper” ceremony for his coronation, which will also see his wife Duchess Camilla named as Queen Consort."
> 
> "A source told The Mail On Sunday newspaper: “[The ceremony] will be shorter, sooner, smaller, less expensive and more representative of different community groups and faiths."
> 
> “It will be a slimmed-down monarchy on display throughout. I wouldn’t be surprised to see just Charles and Camilla, Kate [Duchess Catherine] and [Prince] William and their children on the Buckingham Palace balcony afterwards.”
> 
> "The ceremony — codename Operation Golden Orb — will take place at Westminster Abbey and will be held within one year of Charles’ accession."


His mother is still alive in case he hadn't noticed.


----------



## Alligatorob

Meanderer said:


> "The 73-year-old royal will be crowned King of England after his mother Queen Elizabeth, 95, dies and Charles is planning a “shorter and cheaper” ceremony for his coronation, which will also see his wife Duchess Camilla named as Queen Consort."


Can they just go to Reno?


----------



## Jules

Jules said:


> Why do you think he doesn’t like Edward now?





Lewkat said:


> I never said that he did not.





Lewkat said:


> . So, I guess Charles was fairly fond of his little brother back then


To me this implied that he was fond of him in the past tense.  

I’m glad that part of the siblings is still working.


----------



## Jules

I believe the Queen can give up the throne, if she so chooses.  At 95, I’d be ready to go and let Charles take over.


----------



## Lewkat

Jules said:


> I believe the Queen can give up the throne, if she so chooses.  At 95, I’d be ready to go and let Charles take over.


She has the pulse of the people and a lot of them do not like Charles at all.  Nor do many of the M.P.'s as he tends to get political, and that is a no-no for the Royals.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Laurie

Jules said:


> I believe the Queen can give up the throne, if she so chooses.  At 95, I’d be ready to go and let Charles take over.


She can't.

 We don't do abdications.  The last time it happened it nearly brought the monarchy down, it was only saved by the strength of character of Elizabeth of Glamis, and they won't want to risk that. again. 

The only one of the current crop with that sort of resolution is Catherine, but at the moment I think she is still a little too far from the centre to be a reckonable  influence, but she's good, and getting better, no doubt about that.

 Even if a sovereign is totally unfit to rule we appoint a Regent. So far as I can recall from my British history we have never had two living monarchs, other than a dual regnancy,, except when they've been making war on each other.

 The Dutch use abdication as a normal part of the constitution, but it is not very usual elsewhere.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles commissions portraits of seven Holocaust survivors (Video)





1/27/2022 _"To commemorate International Holocaust Remembrance Day, Britain’s Prince Charles commissioned portraits of some of the U.K.’s last remaining Holocaust survivors. The exhibition, called “Seven Portraits: Surviving the Holocaust,” serves as a “powerful testament” to the harrowing experiences the survivors endured in Nazi concentration camps, said the prince." __(Read More)_


----------



## Meanderer

"2019 Cape Town – To commemorate the 50th anniversary of The Prince of Wales' investiture a new portrait of the heir to the throne has been released."









"His Royal Highness became The Prince of Wales at the age of nine but was formally invested when he was 20 in 1969."


----------



## Laurie

He is not the Prince of Wales, who, a direct descendant of Llewellyn, really lives in a modest house in the suburbs of Chester. Charles is a foreign usurper installed by military aggression  and subjugation. 

His investiture took place in one of the very fortresses  used to subdue the indigenous population. 

That is why I,  and tens of  thousands of my Welsh compatriots, will not set foot over the threshold of the hated symbol  of  Caernarfon Castle.  

It is no coincidence that in Scotland his official title is Duke of Rothesay. Only the English call him  Prince of Wales


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles and Daniel Craig on the set of ‘Bond 25’





_“They loved the buzz around the Queen’s appearance alongside Daniel Craig and think Charles could top even that,” the source says. “He is the epitome of everything British, perfect for a cameo role and Bond fans worldwide would absolutely love it.”_


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles takes the wheel of a hydrogen-powered car as he visits manufacturer Riversimple in Wales (July 6, 2021)

"Prince Charles takes the wheel of a hydrogen-powered car as he visits manufacturer during his week-long trip to Wales.  The Prince of Wales tested out a hydrogen-powered car when visiting the manufacturer behind the eco-friendly vehicle.  Prince Charles, toured Riversimple, a hydrogen-powered car manufacturer in Llandrindod Wells, Powys, as part of his week-long trip to Wales."
(READ MORE)


----------



## Lewkat

Well, we have nuclear powered ships, why not cars?


----------



## Laurie

Lewkat said:


> Well, we have nuclear powered ships, why not cars?


Since the sun is a nuclear reactor, and we have cars powered by solar produced electricity we ready to have nuclear powered cars! 

Like high pressure steam and exploding gunpowder it's simply a matter of taming the energy source to suit our needs.


----------



## Alligatorob

Lewkat said:


> Well, we have nuclear powered ships, why not cars?


We almost did, the Ford Nucleon https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Nucleon

Imagine every auto accident being a nuclear waste spill, and every junk yard a nuclear waste dump.  Probably an idea best not pursued.


Laurie said:


> Since the sun is a nuclear reactor, and we have cars powered by solar produced electricity


Good point, even oil is the result of solar energy (long past) so in a way all of our cars are nuclear powered!


----------



## Meanderer

Riding a Sunbeam is not a new idea....







_Sunbeam Motor Car Company_

"Sunbeam Motor Car Company Limited was a British motor car manufacturer with its works at Moorfields in Blakenhall, a suburb of Wolverhampton in Staffordshire, now West Midlands."

"Its Sunbeam name had been registered by John Marston in 1888 for his bicycle manufacturing business."




1964 Sunbeam Alpine


----------



## Meanderer

Young Prince Charles: The evolution of a royal  (2018)





"There is no denying Prince Charles has led a colourful life.
Indeed, it seems like a long time ago that the world first laid their eyes on the Prince of Wales, who was a small baby held in the arms of his mother before she became Queen.
Now, as Queen Elizabeth continues to reign as the world's longest-serving Queen, it seems Charles will forever be etched as the kind and caring Prince we've all grown to know and delight in - even
when he does become King."
(Read more)


----------



## hollydolly

Well I  never saw him in his mothers arms as a baby..only photos since.. because I wasn't born.. much less reading society magazines..  In fact my mother was only 14 so I doubt she saw it either...


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> Well I  never saw him in his mothers arms as a baby..only photos since.. because I wasn't born.. much less reading society magazines..  In fact my mother was only 14 so I doubt she saw it either...


It was splashed all over the place, Holly, so I think she had to have seen it.  Headlines screamed, Bonnie Prince Charlie.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> It was splashed all over the place, Holly, so I think she had to have seen it.  Headlines screamed, Bonnie Prince Charlie.


my mother was living as an orphan in an orphanage run by children beating Nuns,  she would not have been allowed to see a newspaper


----------



## Laurie

He was never Prince of Wales while he was in his mother's arms. 

This title was not conferred  upon him until the late 50s, 59 I think, and the investiture took place some years after that.

 Not that it matters to me. As you know, as a native  Welshman I think him a usurper!


----------



## hollydolly

he was 9 years old when he was pronounced Prince  of Wales in 1958. There had been no Prince of Wales during the Queen's reign until then ( 6 years)... King Edward the Vlll had been Prince of Wales until 1936 when he succeeded the Throne.. and the only reason there was no Prince of Wales between '36 and '58 was because  Prince Albert,  (George Vl) who became King after his brother abdicated had been the Duke of York and having had only daughters , Elizabeth and Margaret Rose, couldn't confer the title on either of them of Prince of Wales. So when the Queen had her son.. at age 9 years old she took the opportunity to reinstate the title of Prince of Wales... 







 Charles Investiture in 1969

https://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/history/sites/themes/society/royalty_princeofwales.shtml


----------



## Laurie

Ironically, of course, a Princess of Wales would have been just as acceptable as a Prince of Wales since women had more rights in Wales than they did in England from way back.  When a man married he joined the tribe of his wife rather than the other way around, thus preventing a man with a lot of strong sons from defeating all other princes. Even as long ago is the 13th century if a Welsh husband was taken in adultery his wife could legally put him from  the house and on occasion would publicly burn the marriage bed, as Princess Joan, daughter of King John of England, reputedly did!


----------



## Meanderer

Britain's Prince Charles and Camilia Duchess of Cornwall were married on April 9, 2005.


----------



## Meanderer

Woolen Jumpers are Jumping!


----------



## Meanderer

Jul 15, 2021
"The Prince of Wales was told it was good luck after he trod in a cow pat at the Great Yorkshire Show.  Charles was inspecting some South Devon cattle at the Great Yorkshire Show in Harrogate, North Yorkshire, when he stepped in a dollop of bovine manure."

_"Anne Tully, from Brixham, Devon, was judging the show: “I told him that was luck, that’s what we always say.”_

"The prince, who attended the show with his wife Camilla, then came face to face with champion 1,550kg Hereford bull Moralee One Rebel Kicks, owned by Tom and Di Harrison from Stocksfield, Northumberland."


----------



## Meanderer

Queen Elizabeth II privately marks her 96th birthday

"Queen Elizabeth II is marking her 96th birthday privately on Thursday, retreating to the Sandringham estate in eastern England that has offered the monarch and her late husband, Prince Philip, a refuge from the affairs of state."





The Associated Press
In this photo released by Royal Windsor Horse Show on Wednesday, April 20, 2022 

"Elizabeth is expected to spend the day at the estate’s Wood Farm cottage, a personal sanctuary where she also spent her first Christmas since         Philip’s death in April 2021. Philip loved the cottage, in part because it is close to the sea, she said in February when hosting a rare public event at Sandringham."

_“I think the queen’s approach to birthdays very much embodies her keep calm and carry on attitude," said Emily Nash, the royal editor at HELLO! magazine. ”She doesn’t like a fuss."_

"This birthday comes during the queen’s platinum jubilee year, marking her 70 years on the throne. While Thursday will be low-key, public celebrations will take place June 2-5, when four days of jubilee festivities have been scheduled to coincide with the monarch’s official birthday."
(READ MORE)


----------



## Laurie

Sandringham is arguably her favourite place; certainly in England, and that's a hell of a journey for a 90 year old to take for no reason other than recreation.

It's a bit worrying and I shall be glad to see her back home at Windsor.


----------



## Laurie

And now the Wessexes have put off their  trip to the Caribbean, even more bodying.


----------



## hollydolly

Sandringham Norfolk...is just over 100 miles from Buck house, and 90 miles from my house .. the Queen always travels by train until recently and now she flies by helicopter.. a mere 30 minutes, she reportedly is there now...

​_Prince Edward__ and Sophie's Royal Caribbean tour - which has already seen their visit to Grenada postponed - has hit another problem after island officials warned: 'We hear the phony sanctimony of those who came before you'.

The pair had been due to travel to the island, where the Queen is still head of state, as part of a Platinum Jubilee Tour to the region.
But following high-level discussions between Buckingham Palace, the government of Grenada and its governor-general, the Queen’s in-country representative, an 11th-hour decision was taken to cancel.

Now Ambassador Dorbrene O’Marde, Chairman of the Antigua and Barbuda Reparations Support Commission, has written an open letter to Prince Edward and Sophie Countess of Wessex that could hardly be described as welcoming.

It criticised the Royal Family for past comments on slavery and warned them not to repeat them.

The message said: 'Everyone in your family continues to live in the splendour, pomp and wealth attained through the proceeds of the crime.
'It has become common for members of the Royal Family and representatives of the government of Britain to come to this region and lament that slavery was an "appalling atrocity", that it was 'abhorrent', that "it should not have happened".

'We hear the phony sanctimony of those who came before you that these crimes are a "stain on your history"._

( what a very odd statement to make , what are they expecting this Royal family to do about past history )?


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> Sandringham Norfolk...is just over 100 miles from Buck house, and 90 miles from my house .. the Queen always travels by train until recently and now she flies by helicopter.. a mere 30 minutes, she reportedly is there now...
> 
> ​_Prince Edward__ and Sophie's Royal Caribbean tour - which has already seen their visit to Grenada postponed - has hit another problem after island officials warned: 'We hear the phony sanctimony of those who came before you'.
> 
> The pair had been due to travel to the island, where the Queen is still head of state, as part of a Platinum Jubilee Tour to the region.
> But following high-level discussions between Buckingham Palace, the government of Grenada and its governor-general, the Queen’s in-country representative, an 11th-hour decision was taken to cancel.
> 
> Now Ambassador Dorbrene O’Marde, Chairman of the Antigua and Barbuda Reparations Support Commission, has written an open letter to Prince Edward and Sophie Countess of Wessex that could hardly be described as welcoming.
> 
> It criticised the Royal Family for past comments on slavery and warned them not to repeat them.
> 
> The message said: 'Everyone in your family continues to live in the splendour, pomp and wealth attained through the proceeds of the crime.
> 'It has become common for members of the Royal Family and representatives of the government of Britain to come to this region and lament that slavery was an "appalling atrocity", that it was 'abhorrent', that "it should not have happened".
> 
> 'We hear the phony sanctimony of those who came before you that these crimes are a "stain on your history"._
> 
> ( what a very odd statement to make , what are they expecting this Royal family to do about past history )?


But she didn't go from Buck House, she went from Windsor, her favourite home, where she was quite comfortable. 

I'm 10 years younger than she is but I wouldn't fancy a 30 minute helicopter flight for any non essential reason. Choppers are notoriously uncomfortable and there is no Queens Flight anymore.


----------



## Meanderer

They use of helicopters—sometimes to travel between their houses. (2017)

"One of the quickest ways royals can get around the U.K. is to travel by helicopter. Between April 2018 and April 2019, 204 journeys were made on royal helicopters which cost a total of £688,845. Regulations permit the royals to use public funds to travel from residence to residence, trips they often make by helicopter. The Queen’s Helicopter Flight currently has two helicopters in operation, which are based at RAF Odiham (a Royal Air Force Station in the English town of Odiham)."

"While he doesn’t usually fly himself to or on official engagements, Prince William still likes to get behind the controls of a helicopter following his years spent in the Royal Air Force Search and Rescue and later as an air ambulance pilot. He took the opportunity to fly one for the cameras in January 2019 to highlight the work of the London Air Ambulance."  (READ MORE)






   Prince George peeks inside a helicopter before departing from Hamburg airport in 2017.
   Chris Jackson Getty Images


----------



## Meanderer

"Despite the possible dangers involved in air travel, royal historian David McClure suspects that's exactly why the royals are so drawn to it."





"Part of the attraction of air travel must be the risks. It's a sense of adventure. I suspect they quite like the thrill of putting their life on the line," he explains. "But there might also be a deeper, psychological reason they're attracted to flight: because they live most of their life in a gilded cage. Their life is regimented. When they go up in the air, they're almost free. They're literally spreading their wings."


----------



## Meanderer

It's a miniature Buckingham Palace in motion, a sleek and streamlined royal residence of the railroads, and the queen's favorite way to travel: the royal train. It's a centuries-old institution which is still shuttling senior members of the royal family around today.

Inside the Queen's Royal Train & it's probably not as luxurious as you would expect


----------



## JonSR77

I have always thought he was a good and honorable person.  Maybe caught inside of web of twisted politics.  But I do think he has lived a life, trying to be a good servant of the British people.  Not perfect or anything, but I think at heart, he has always wanted to be a good person and serve England well. 

People talk about his affair with Camilla. But I see it the opposite way. Because of the pressures of royalty he was basically forced to marry someone that he did not know, was not in love with and was many years his junior. 

Not disparaging Princess Di.  I think she was an amazing person.


----------



## Laurie

We are not talking about the Royals, most of the males are qualified and current helicopter pilots, but HM herself who has severe mobility problems and I suggest would find getting into and out of a helicopter very difficult, I know I would. 

There is no longer a Queens flight or a Queens train, let alone a Royal Yacht, though that's not to say a little bit of painting and primping goes on if she's due to travel!


----------



## Meanderer

12/10/21
"Released on their Twitter account, the image shows the couple and their three children, Prince George, 8, Princess Charlotte, 6, and Prince Louis, 3, while on a private trip to Jordan.  The family, snapped sitting in front of a red rock, shows George and Charlotte perched on individual chairs and their brother, Louis, sitting on a rug, crossed legged."

"Behind the trio, William sits on a small gold seat next to Kate, who has positioned her hand on her husband's knee.  A grown-up looking George wears a camouflage-print polo shirt while Charlotte is in a gingham blue dress and little Louis wears a grey polo shirt."


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> 12/10/21
> "Released on their Twitter account, the image shows the couple and their three children, Prince George, 8, Princess Charlotte, 6, and Prince Louis, 3, while on a private trip to Jordan.  The family, snapped sitting in front of a red rock, shows George and Charlotte perched on individual chairs and their brother, Louis, sitting on a rug, crossed legged."
> 
> "Behind the trio, William sits on a small gold seat next to Kate, who has positioned her hand on her husband's knee.  A grown-up looking George wears a camouflage-print polo shirt while Charlotte is in a gingham blue dress and little Louis wears a grey polo shirt."


George doesn't look so grim to me.


----------



## Meanderer

October, 2021  "The urgency of the [climate crisis] can't be overstated, but through the Earthshot Prize, I want to show people across the world why there is reason to be hopeful," he told PEOPLE exclusively after awarding five prizes of $1.3 million to advance their efforts to repair the planet over the next decade.

"Seeing the incredible solutions that have been developed by the first winners of the Prize — and all of our finalists — shows us that the answers are out there," he continued. "By recognizing these efforts and supporting and scaling them to be the best they can be, we can inspire the confidence that a healthier, more sustainable future is within our grasp."




 
 Prince Charles, Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, Prince William and Kate Middleton


----------



## Laurie

Just been announced not the Queen will not attend the State Opening of Parliament tomorrow. 

That is a big occasion for us and is a measure of how serious her mobility problems are.

Charles will handle it supported by William and it will be a good opportunity for him to feel his way into the formal state occasion.


----------



## Meanderer

"Queen Elizabeth II will miss the State Opening of Parliament tomorrow (Tuesday), while future king Prince Charles will stand in for his mother with Prince William.  The 96-year-old has reluctantly made the decision not to attend for only the third time in her 70-year reign."

"....Prince Charles will stand in following discussions between the Queen and her aides. He will be supported by his wife Camilla and son Prince William, according to reports."

_Last year, the Queen escorted by her son Prince Charles during the State Opening of Parliament at the House of Lords last year."_






"A spokesperson for Buckingham Palace was reported to have said: 'The Queen continues to experience episodic mobility problems, and in consultation with her doctors has reluctantly decided that she will not attend the State Opening of Parliament tomorrow."

_'At Her Majesty’s request, and with the agreement of the relevant authorities, The Prince of Wales will read The Queen’s speech on Her Majesty’s behalf, with The Duke of Cambridge also in attendance,' according to the spokesperson._


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles enters at 34:50


----------



## hollydolly

Look at the way William is looking at the crown ... it's a look of deep regret. Wonder what they know that we don't with regard to the Queen


----------



## hollydolly

Equally Charles looks very sad... he's someone who usually has a twinkle in his eye about everything..


----------



## Laurie

It increasingly looks as though instead of pomp and pageantry we might have a very subdued jubilee!


----------



## Meanderer

"With the Queen forced to withdraw on Monday due to a recurrence of mobility issues, 73-year-old Charles arrived at the Palace of Westminster to read out the government's legislative agenda.
Charles, who had attended the opening of parliament alongside his mother in recent years, started reading out each bill by saying: "Her majesty's government will...."

_"Prior to the event taking place there was a mixture of confusion among those sitting in the Chamber of the House of Lords as to whether or not Charles would sit beside a ceremonial throne or stand in front of it. When he arrived and sat on the throne there was audible surprise among those watching in person."_

"The program for the day presented to those who had tickets to sit in the House of Lords had not been updated to reflect the fact that the Queen would not be attending herself, leaving some uncertainty as to exactly how the day's events would unfold."


----------



## Laurie

The throne is not empty, and never is and will never appear as such during any ceremony. 

When Her Majesty gives a speech she says "my government will" it is therefore right and proper the charge should say "her majesty's government will"


----------



## Meanderer

Currently, the palace is doing everything possible to see that she makes it to her Platinum Jubilee, celebrating her 70 years as queen.


----------



## hollydolly

Actually there's a picture published a few days ago of the queen which shows her slightly bowed and verrry thin..while giving audience at the Palace.. Lemme see if I can find it 





 I suspect she probably has upper spine and or neck issues.. because in recent times all pictures of her talking to those taller than her have her just raising her eyes, rather then lifting her head..


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Currently, the palace is doing everything possible to see that she makes it to her Platinum Jubilee, celebrating her 70 years as queen.


I remember this one and the next on TV. Yes, she seemed so frail. She said she couldn't move, but smiled so sweetly.


----------



## Meanderer

Hoping for the best for the Queen!


----------



## Laurie

The Queen has not given an audience for some time, audiences are virtual these days. 

However her intellect is still sharp as a needle and she does all her own boxes, But her mobility remains a problem


----------



## Meanderer

Q:  "How old was Princess Elizabeth (Queen Elizabeth II) when she knew she would one day be queen?"

"She knew when she was about 10, at the time of the Abdication of King Edward VIII."

"A well-attested story says that she and her younger sister Margaret were together, and there was a great deal of noise outside. Princess Elizabeth went to ask a footman what was going on. She came back and reported to Princess Margaret that “Uncle David's not going to be King any more, so Daddy has to be King.”

"Princess Margaret asked, “Does that mean you've got to be Queen one day?” and on hearing that it did, commented, “Poor you!”


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Q:  "How old was Princess Elizabeth (Queen Elizabeth II) when she knew she would one day be queen?"
> 
> "She knew when she was about 10, at the time of the Abdication of King Edward VIII."
> 
> "A well-attested story says that she and her younger sister Margaret were together, and there was a great deal of noise outside. Princess Elizabeth went to ask a footman what was going on. She came back and reported to Princess Margaret that “Uncle David's not going to be King any more, so Daddy has to be King.”
> 
> "Princess Margaret asked, “Does that mean you've got to be Queen one day?” and on hearing that it did, commented, “Poor you!”


yes that's gone down in the anals of history, I've heard that since I was very young. I've always loved that picture of the 2 of them...


----------



## hollydolly

Great news.. the Queen today is looking fantastic after her enforced rest... and up and atem...






was brimming with excitement and joy today amid ongoing mobility problems as she headed to the Royal Windsor Horse Show - one of her favourite events of the year.

The 96-year-old monarch wound down her window and chatted animatedly to fellow festival-goers having never missed the event in the past 79 years.

But after missing the Queen's Speech on Tuesday on doctor's orders as she struggles to walk or stand for long periods, Her Majesty chose to stay in the passenger seat of her Range Rover.

It came after made a secret trip to see her own horses this week as she missed the first day of the event yesterday. 14 of her animals will be taking part over the coming days.

The Royal Windsor Horse Show was also beloved of her husband, Prince Philip, who died last April at the age of 99, so attended today will be both a poignant and a happy memory of their 73-year marriage.






Pics of the horse show here https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10812857/Queen-smiles-arrives-Royal-Windsor-Horse-Show.html


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> Great news.. the Queen today is looking fantastic after her enforced rest... and up and atem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was brimming with excitement and joy today amid ongoing mobility problems as she headed to the Royal Windsor Horse Show - one of her favourite events of the year.
> 
> The 96-year-old monarch wound down her window and chatted animatedly to fellow festival-goers having never missed the event in the past 79 years.
> 
> But after missing the Queen's Speech on Tuesday on doctor's orders as she struggles to walk or stand for long periods, Her Majesty chose to stay in the passenger seat of her Range Rover.
> 
> It came after made a secret trip to see her own horses this week as she missed the first day of the event yesterday. 14 of her animals will be taking part over the coming days.
> 
> The Royal Windsor Horse Show was also beloved of her husband, Prince Philip, who died last April at the age of 99, so attended today will be both a poignant and a happy memory of their 73-year marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the horse show here https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10812857/Queen-smiles-arrives-Royal-Windsor-Horse-Show.html


Good to see her.  I was beginning to think she was in a very bad way.  Rest does her good.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Good to see her.  I was beginning to think she was in a very bad way.  Rest does her good.


Yes I agree, I was thinking the same as you, but clearly she was just needing a good rest... she really should have handed the reigns over to Charles much sooner, she would probably have had a better quality of life.. perhaps she'll do that from now on, without actually abdicating ..


----------



## Meanderer

2014, Queen blends in with crowd at Royal Windsor Horse Show


----------



## hollydolly

Queen today at the races with her youngest son Edward... I can honestly say I can't remember a time when she was so animated, this rest has done her a power of good


----------



## hollydolly

The woman camera left next to the Queen is Penelope Knatchbull .. Prince Philips' Carriage driving companion.. and 'closest confidant''


----------



## Lewkat

I think she looks terrific for a woman of 96.  I know she has a pampered life for the most part, but I understand she is a very hard worker.


----------



## Laurie

If anything's going to Buck her up it'll be horses!


----------



## hollydolly

The Queen in fine fettle last night at the Platinum Jubilee...royal Windsor horse show...celebrations..










....and look who got in on the act...


----------



## Meanderer

Is a slow-motion transition underway?

"On Friday, the Queen was able to attend the Royal Windsor Horse Show -- one of her favorite events -- and was pictured smiling as she arrived. Nonetheless, while nobody doubts Elizabeth's commitment to duty and service, the reality is that she can only firmly commit to working from home at the moment.  That inevitably elevates Prince Charles' role and profile, alongside that of Prince William. Both will now have to prioritize the Queen's diary over theirs."

"There is no suggestion that the Queen will abdicate and hand the crown permanently to Charles, nor of him becoming Regent, which means making him monarch without the title. But both princes have been activated as Counsellors of State, where the Queen delegates her sovereign power for specific purposes. They now need to be even more available for those duties."

"Charles has already juggled a busy week of engagements alongside the opening of Parliament. He's hosted a Buckingham Palace garden party and popped up at Oxford University, London's Canada House and a sneaker store in south London in the three days since visiting Westminster -- indicating  his burgeoning workload.  But he is the longest serving heir to the throne in British history, and there is no doubt he has the experience to take up a full royal agenda."

"The more we see him doing so, the more familiar we will be with him in that role. It's the mechanism for readying us for the next monarch, and reduces the culture shock that some will feel when it happens. Charles may not be as well-loved by the public as his mother right now, but we won't truly know how accepted he will be as a monarch until he becomes King."


----------



## Lewkat

As the Queen ages, it should be expected that her heir to the throne begin shouldering some of her former responsibilities.  As long as she is of sound mind, she should be able to mete out those more taxing events to Charles and now Edward as well, since Andrew has been stripped of his responsibilities.  Certainly, her daughter is carrying her part of the bargain.  The British pay for these services and it is the family's duty to see they are met.  So far, they've risen to the occasion without complaint.  William and Kate are entering the fray in preparation to carry on all the traditions as well.  I think they all are to be commended.  I am sure it eases the Queen's mind tremendously to see this.


----------



## Laurie

Meanderer said:


> Is a slow-motion transition underway?
> 
> "On Friday, the Queen was able to attend the Royal Windsor Horse Show -- one of her favorite events -- and was pictured smiling as she arrived. Nonetheless, while nobody doubts Elizabeth's commitment to duty and service, the reality is that she can only firmly commit to working from home at the moment.  That inevitably elevates Prince Charles' role and profile, alongside that of Prince William. Both will now have to prioritize the Queen's diary over theirs."
> 
> "There is no suggestion that the Queen will abdicate and hand the crown permanently to Charles, nor of him becoming Regent, which means making him monarch without the title. But both princes have been activated as Counsellors of State, where the Queen delegates her sovereign power for specific purposes. They now need to be even more available for those duties."
> 
> "Charles has already juggled a busy week of engagements alongside the opening of Parliament. He's hosted a Buckingham Palace garden party and popped up at Oxford University, London's Canada House and a sneaker store in south London in the three days since visiting Westminster -- indicating  his burgeoning workload.  But he is the longest serving heir to the throne in British history, and there is no doubt he has the experience to take up a full royal agenda."
> 
> "The more we see him doing so, the more familiar we will be with him in that role. It's the mechanism for readying us for the next monarch, and reduces the culture shock that some will feel when it happens. Charles may not be as well-loved by the public as his mother right now, but we won't truly know how accepted he will be as a monarch until he becomes King."


There is no such thing as a slow transition. 

The monarch dies or a Regent is appointed. 

Only one person is ever in charge.


----------



## hollydolly

The Queen out at work again today...  at the opening of the New Elizabeth Line on the tube... looks like Prince Edward has been given the permanent position of replacing his father Prince Philip. There's a rumour going around that Edward will eventually become the Duke of Edinburgh, instead of the Duke of Wessex  .


----------



## Meanderer

"Prince Charles, Prince of Wales and Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall arrive in Canada on May 17, 2022 in St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador. The Prince of Wales and Duchess of Cornwall are visiting for three days from May 17 to 19. The tour forms part of Queen Elizabeth II's Platinum Jubilee celebrations." 
(Photo by Jacob King - Pool/Getty Images)





_"Prince Charles and Camilla, the Prince of Wales and Duchess of Cornwall, landed in St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador on the first stop of their three-day Canadian tour.
Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau was on hand to greet the royal couple who is visiting as part of Queen Elizabeth II's Platinum Jubilee celebrations."_


----------



## Meanderer

Queen Victoria Circa 1880 Drawing by Mary Evans Picture Library


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Queen Victoria Circa 1880 Drawing by Mary Evans Picture Library


apparently she was only 4 ft 10.... as round as she was tall.. but she managed to have 9 kids


----------



## hollydolly

The Queen yesterday at the Flower show


----------



## Meanderer

The Queen, arriving at Flower Show in golf cart, due to ongoing mobility issues.


----------



## hollydolly

Today The Prince of Wales donned his full regalia today as he attended the Order of the Bath service at Westminster Abbey. I'm thinking how much he is getting to look like his Great Uncle David (King Edward Vlll).... and his maternal grandfather  King George


----------



## Lewkat

Gee, Holly, I think Charles looks more like his father Philip than either of the other two.  Edward, or David, as he was known was rather boyish for most of his life.  The brother of David who was killed in a plane crash during WWII, I think, George was his name, was the best looking of those Windsor boys.  Just as Andrew was the better looking of the 3 present ones.  I never thought Charles was particularly attractive.  Young Edward was when he was younger.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Gee, Holly, I think Charles looks more like his father Philip than either of the other two.  Edward, or David, as he was known was rather boyish for most of his life.  The brother of David who was killed in a plane crash during WWII, I think, George was his name, was the best looking of those Windsor boys.  Just as Andrew was the better looking of the 3 present ones.  I never thought Charles was particularly attractive.  Young Edward was when he was younger.


Oh no, I have to disagree Lois, I don't think he looks like Philip at all.... , I do agree David was boyish, but look at both Bertie & David as they got older. if you look at Bertie... because he was ill with lung cancer, by the time he got to his 50's he looked as old as David did when he was in his 70's...


----------



## Laurie

As long as it's not the Prince of Wales regalia, to which he's not entitled!


----------



## hollydolly

The Prince of Wales met with A-list celebrities including Amal Clooney at today's Prince's Trust Awards in London (pictured, with Amal and Edward Enninful)

Good Lord, Amal Clooney looks almost anorexic, I hope she's not ill


----------



## Laurie

What a silly piece of nonsense!

It is 1000 year old tradition that royal births are witnessed by Privy counsellors.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles visits Ukrainian refugees in surprise visit to Romania

05/25/2022
"The Prince of Wales visited the Romexpo Donation Center for Ukrainian refugees in Bucharest, accompanied by Princess Margareta, 73, known as the Custodian of the Romanian Crown as the heir to the last king of Romania and to the now-defunct Romanian monarchy. (The two are distantly related, as descendants of Britain's Queen Victoria.) "






"Speaking to a group of Ukrainians through an interpreter, Charles apologized for his lack of language skills, saying, "I wish my Ukrainian was better."

"We feel for you greatly, it's a nightmare situation," he said. "I'm full of admiration for the Ukrainian people. Total, extraordinary courage and resilience."
Read More


----------



## hollydolly

Oh that old fashioned suit.... *yikes*...


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> Oh that old fashioned suit.... *yikes*...


I assume you mean Princess Margareta?


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> I assume you mean Princess Margareta?


absolutely not..I mean Mr Saville row 1955...


----------



## Laurie

Absolutely Immaculate!

Trousers just brushing the shoes correctly, cuff shot to the precise half inch and a pocket handkerchief matching the nicely understated tie. Whole effect spoiled by that dreadful shirt though


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles Talks About His Personal Style in Rare Interview with British Vogue (2020)
_The Prince of Wales, who is known for repairing his clothes and patching up shoes, tells British Vogue, "I'm glad you think it has style"_







_The prince has a reputation for mending and repairing his bespoke leather shoes and patching up old suits that are handmade in tailors’ haven, Saville Row, in London. __(READ MORE)_


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> absolutely not..I mean Mr Saville row 1955...


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> Prince Charles Talks About His Personal Style in Rare Interview with British Vogue (2020)
> _The Prince of Wales, who is known for repairing his clothes and patching up shoes, tells British Vogue, "I'm glad you think it has style"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The prince has a reputation for mending and repairing his bespoke leather shoes and patching up old suits that are handmade in tailors’ haven, Saville Row, in London. __(READ MORE)_


I agree with him here.  If one pays a lot of money for clothes and accessories, it makes sense to find artisans to be able to repair same.  Styles may come and go, but in my opinion quality out does style any day.  Further, it isn't all that difficult for experts to alter good stuff to change a style to fit the times.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles goes hiking on his estate in Transylvania as he takes a short break ahead of Jubilee celebrations  - May 27, 2022








"Prince Charles has been snapped having an animated conversation during a hike on his Transylvanian estate in Romania.  The royal, 73, whose estate is in Valea Zalanului, Szeklerland, has ancestry in Transylvania. His maternal great-great-great-grandmother Klaudia Rhedey was born and raised in the region."

"Charles, who bought the estate in the late '90s, and has been a regular visitor to Romania since, was spotted wearing sensible walking shoes and slacks for the hike."

"He also carried a pair of binoculars, slung around his neck, and carried a stick for tackling some of the visibly uneven terrain."

"The walk came a day after the royal visited Ukrainian refugees, during an unannounced tour of the Romexpo donation centre for refugees in the capital Bucharest."


----------



## Laurie

While he will be the final arbiter he won't have much to do with his clothes, like most men of his class he will have a valet to do that for him.


----------



## hollydolly

Notice how swollen his hands are


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Prince Charles goes hiking on his estate in Transylvania as he takes a short break ahead of Jubilee celebrations  - May 27, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prince Charles has been snapped having an animated conversation during a hike on his Transylvanian estate in Romania.  The royal, 73, whose estate is in Valea Zalanului, Szeklerland, has ancestry in Transylvania. His maternal great-great-great-grandmother Klaudia Rhedey was born and raised in the region."
> 
> "Charles, who bought the estate in the late '90s, and has been a regular visitor to Romania since, was spotted wearing sensible walking shoes and slacks for the hike."
> 
> "He also carried a pair of binoculars, slung around his neck, and carried a stick for tackling some of the visibly uneven terrain."
> 
> "The walk came a day after the royal visited Ukrainian refugees, during an unannounced tour of the Romexpo donation centre for refugees in the capital Bucharest."


There's more Ballroom in those Chinos.. than the  dance floor on Strictly come dancing...


----------



## hollydolly

he heir-to-the-throne, 73, showed off his moves during the Prince's Foundation event which took place yesterday, ahead of the Platinum Jubilee's celebrations later this week


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> he heir-to-the-throne, 73, showed off his moves during the Prince's Foundation event which took place yesterday, ahead of the Platinum Jubilee's celebrations later this week


Dear God, that's my Gramma, back from the dead.... she's in the black and white floral, under the potted plant!

Check out Charles' flirty expression as he pushes Maude around the dance floor. Do ya think she'll swoon? What do you think he's saying to her?

I'm after the snappy chap in front of the pillar sorta to the right...shades, spiffy straw hat and cool striped blazer. My goodness, those trousers are a bit long.

But then the guy dressed in brown isn't bad for a bald guy. After all, Prince William... never mind. Is his name Lurch?

Gee @hollydolly, thanks for inviting me. It's a great party!


----------



## hollydolly

This morning at the start of the Platinum Jubilee celebrations..
Charles, William and Anne..




His wife, Daughter-in-law and grandchildren...






 His brother Edward and his wife  Sophie 





..and their children.. Louise and James


----------



## hollydolly

Just noticed how much Prince George now looks like Prince Andrew...


----------



## Meanderer

Well done, Holly! Below are two of my faves.


Charlotte protectively held her little brother's hand.


----------



## hollydolly

Actually jjust to put the record straight, ..if you see the video of Charlotte and her 2 brothers in the carriage, she's pushing his hand down  gently to stop him frantically waving.. not holding his hand..  I'll see if I can find it..


----------



## hollydolly

The Queen today.. happy Platinum Jubilee ma'am...










 the great grandchildren bow their heads as they receive a salute...





The 105th Regiment Royal Artillery, The Scottish and Ulster Gunners during the Royal Gun Salute at Edinburgh Castle today









prince Charles





dozens of pictures here ... https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...inum-Jubilee-2022-Trooping-Colour-London.html


----------



## hollydolly

Here it is @Meanderer, the video showing Charlotte pushing Louis hand down as he frantically waved to the crowd..
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...otte-Prince-Louis-arrive-Trooping-Colour.html


----------



## Pepper

All the photos are stupendous!  Wish I could be there!


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> All the photos are stupendous!  Wish I could be there!


TBH...I'm very pleased I didn't go into the city today.. the crowds everywhere are amazing, but overwhelming...not only locals but people from all over the country and indeed the world...


----------



## Mizmo

Thanks for posting all these great pics and that young Prince George is gonna be a heart stopper when he grows up...


----------



## hollydolly

It's such a pity, because now it's a beautiful sunny hot day. If they'd only held it this afternoon, instead of this morning it would be even more glorious. That said, these things are planned many years in advance, so they couldn't have changed it to suit the weather


----------



## hollydolly

The Queen taking her elder Grandchildren for a horse ride... William, Zara, Eugenie, & Beatrice.. all now grown and with children of their own


----------



## RadishRose

Little Prince Louis is my favorite. He puts his all into his waving responsibilities! So cute. I remember him waving furiously on the balcony while William held him when he was still a baby.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Little Prince Louis is my favorite. He puts his all into his waving responsibilities! So cute. I remember him waving furiously on the balcony while William held him when he was still a baby.


This was Louis today... shouting his head off at the noise  of the Red Arrows fly past..as he stood on the Balcony with his parents and grandmother..












 He's had as much as he can take now...


Queen diverts his attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It's a lot for the kids.. Charlotte 7.. George  8 , and Louis only 4 years old... they did marvellously well for kids so young


----------



## hollydolly

There's going to be plenty partying tonight out in the streets


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23

Great pictures!  Thanks holly.


----------



## Laurie

Long time for Anne, who must now be considered a lady of mature years, to be sat in one place side saddle On a horse


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> Long time for Anne, who must now be considered a lady of mature years, to be sat in one place side saddle On a horse


She's an Olympic silver medalist horsewoman who works day in day out with horses, I think she's able to cope  at 71


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> Just noticed how much Prince George now looks like Prince Andrew...


He's changed a lot in the past year.  Handsome boy.


----------



## Meanderer

Queen Elizabeth II taking the salute at the Trooping of the Colour on horseback in London on 11th June 1966.


----------



## hollydolly

You wouldn't have guessed it by looking at our 96 year old sovereign today.. but she was in  so much pain, she's pulled out of tomorrows' thanksgiving service at St Pauls' Cathedral...


_The Queen will miss a thanksgiving service at St Paul's Cathedral tomorrow after experiencing "discomfort" at today's Platinum Jubilee celebrations, Buckingham Palace has confirmed.


The 96-year-old monarch, who has struggled with her mobility in recent months, made the decision "with great reluctance", officials said.

The service is being held on the second day of celebrations to mark her 70 years on the throne.

The Queen was pictured smiling alongside senior royals on the balcony at Buckingham Palace during the Trooping the Colour parade and flypast, but the day took its toll.


A source said that she experienced "episodic mobility issues", forcing her to make the "regrettable but sensible" decision not to attend tomorrow's service.


It is not known if the sovereign will miss any other events celebrating her seven decades as head of state.
_


----------



## CinnamonSugar

hollydolly said:


> You wouldn't have guessed it by looking at our 96 year old sovereign today.. but she was in  so much pain, she's pulled out of tomorrows' thanksgiving service at St Pauls' Cathedral...
> 
> 
> _The Queen will miss a thanksgiving service at St Paul's Cathedral tomorrow after experiencing "discomfort" at today's Platinum Jubilee celebrations, Buckingham Palace has confirmed.
> 
> 
> The 96-year-old monarch, who has struggled with her mobility in recent months, made the decision "with great reluctance", officials said.
> 
> The service is being held on the second day of celebrations to mark her 70 years on the throne.
> 
> The Queen was pictured smiling alongside senior royals on the balcony at Buckingham Palace during the Trooping the Colour parade and flypast, but the day took its toll.
> 
> 
> A source said that she experienced "episodic mobility issues", forcing her to make the "regrettable but sensible" decision not to attend tomorrow's service.
> 
> 
> It is not known if the sovereign will miss any other events celebrating her seven decades as head of state._


I think she’s amazing for her stamina and I’m glad she’s taking care of herself….  While I consider myself a patient and refined person, I do believe I’d have been pulling a face similar to Prince Louis’ in post #380 about 2/3s of the way through all that pomp and ceremony!


----------



## Lewkat

It's tough to put on a smiling and happy face when you are in such discomfort.  That lady is obviously riddled with arthritis, yet, she soldiers on.  Happy 70th, your majesty.  I remember when you became the Queen.


----------



## RadishRose

Here's Louie Louie


----------



## Lewkat

He's adorable.


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> He's adorable.


and he takes his waving very seriously!


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> and he takes his waving very seriously!


You gotta love this kid.  He's such a typical boy.


----------



## hollydolly

Buckingham Palace last night...


----------



## hollydolly

Buildings in Sydney are lit  up during the lighting of the Jubilee Beacon


----------



## hollydolly

Possibly the last public photo of the Reigning Monarch and the Prince of Wales together...


----------



## Laurie

She over did it and will now the Thanksgiving service 

At 90 she should not be upsetting the Almighty


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> She over did it and will now the Thanksgiving service
> 
> At 90 she should not be upsetting the Almighty


96...


----------



## hollydolly

Today the Queen was absent at the St Pauls Cathedral service.. but all the rest of the Royal family were in attendance, and of course Charles & Camilla...  with Zara Philips ( daughter of princess Anne) and her husband Mike Tindall, on her right  and her elder brother Peter Philips on her left


----------



## hollydolly

Members of the royal family take up the first 2 rows on both sides...


----------



## hollydolly

Charles as he arrived at the service today...


----------



## Meanderer

Queen’s jubilee service of thanksgiving
(This was before it was known that the Queen would not be attending.)

_"Dame Sarah Mullally, who will be leading the blessing, told the BBC: “I’m excited, I think.” She said the Queen’s Christian faith had “always shaped her” and she felt privileged to “give thanks” to the Queen for her service."

"The archbishop of York, Stephen Cottrell, has described his job of delivering the sermon as a “slightly terrifying gig”, having stepped in at the 11th hour after Justin Welby, the archbishop of Canterbury, contracted Covid."

"Cottrell, who has preached in church in the Queen’s presence, told BBC’s Radio 4 programme he was confident the Queen “wants to hear about the Christian faith, which is what has motivated her and sustained her throughout her life, throughout her reign.”

"He said: “I think what I have seen in the Queen is somebody who is so shaped by her Christian faith that, in small ways and large ways, she has simply tried to live that out. I think that has been a hugely impressive example right at the heart of our national life for 70 years.”_


----------



## Meanderer

_Misery for the Queen as her star horse is ruled out of Platinum Jubilee Derby _ 
"Reach For The Moon was third favourite for the Classic at Epsom and had a great chance of giving Her Majesty her first Derby winner as an owner but has been ruled out of the June 4 race."

"The Queen does have two other entries in the Derby but both are rank outsiders – Educator (40-1) and the maiden General Idea (66-1), both trained by William Haggas." (Read More)





Frankie Dettori on the Queen’s horse Reach For The Moon


----------



## hollydolly

I'm suprised Frankie is still riding at 51 years old.. normally Jockeys retire from racing in their 40's...


----------



## Remy

Was Andrew there? I don't see him.

Charles is looking more and more like his dad as he ages.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> Was Andrew there? I don't see him.
> 
> Charles is looking more and more like his dad as he ages.


Andrew was banned from attending.. and then right at the last minute, literally the eleventh hour a statement was released to say that Andrew has Covid..


----------



## Remy

hollydolly said:


> Andrew was banned from attending.. and then right at the last minute, literally the eleventh hour a statement was released to say that Andrew has Covid..


Hmm. Interesting. He did all this to himself IMO. Thanks for the information.


----------



## RadishRose

Charles looks like the Duke of Kent, the queen's first cousin!


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles honors the Queen at palace concert


----------



## hollydolly

Yes I just watched that this morning... ^^^... he said 'Mummy'' because  4 years ago he said it on stage and she rolled her eyes.. so it got a great laugh from the Audience yesterday...


----------



## hollydolly

Happy picture of Charles Daughter-in-law.. Catherine, and his granddaughter Charlotte today...making cakes for a jubilee street party


----------



## hollydolly

Not to be outdone, Prince George and Prince Louis join in..


----------



## hollydolly

This morning on the final day of the 4 day Jubilee Celebrations... despite the rain...vast numbers are celebrating at street parties


----------



## Meanderer

Smiling Queen joins royals on the balcony to round off her Platinum Jubilee celebrations


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

4 year old Prince Louis, isn't standing on Ceremony for anyone.. @RadishRose  this is especially for you...


----------



## hollydolly

Watch the video here, it's hilarious.... eventually he's sent to sit on Grandpa's knee 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ouis-steals-four-year-old-clenches-fists.html


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat

Methinks Louis will be a handful as he grows.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Methinks Louis will be a handful as he grows.


reminds me of Harry in his ways....


----------



## RadishRose

Oh my, thumbing his nose at his mother or putting his hand over her mouth isn't nice.

BTW, I think George looks more like a Spencer than anyone else. Dare I say Louis looks a bit like Andrew? I think he'll have his hook nose.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, thumbing his nose at his mother or putting his hand over her mouth isn't nice.
> 
> BTW, I think George looks more like a Spencer than anyone else. Dare I say Louis looks a bit like Andrew? I think he'll have hos hook nose.


I think George is the absolute image of Andrew at the same age ...


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> Andrew was banned from attending.. and then right at the last minute, literally the eleventh hour a statement was released to say that Andrew has Covid..


He was probably told to take a test and _how_ to read it and to keep his head down for a few days.  



hollydolly said:


>


The lady behind him doesn’t seem impressed with his behaviour.


----------



## hollydolly

No , I noticed that..couldn't work out if she was looking at Louis with disdain or Catherine...I'd be  interested to know who she is, because I don't have a clue...


----------



## Jules

@hollydolly Did you read reports that H&M were booed when they went to the church service on Thursday?  

She’ll be happy that there are lots of photos of her smiling face.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> @hollydolly Did you read reports that H&M were booed when they went to the church service on Thursday?
> 
> She’ll be happy that there are lots of photos of her smiling face.


yes I heard the Boos... but she's such a narcassist she won't be troubled by it.... they left the church on the 2nd day and went to stay at Frogmore cottage,  and weren't seen in Public again, after being told by the Palace to keep their heads down and not to spoil the proceedings...


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Charles looks like the Duke of Kent, the queen's first cousin!


which would makes sense because the Duke of Kents' father was Charles father ''Bertie'' King George's.......brother...

Not many people realise there was 4 sons and a daughter  to George V and Mary of Teck... they were David ( Edward Vlll who abdicated before he was crowned, to marry Wallis Simpson)..then Prince Albert ( Bertie) who became King George V1 and father of the Queen . Then there was Prince George ( Duke of Kent's father ^^^)   who was killed in 1939 in an aeroplane accident ,.. then Prince John who died at age 13 of Epilepsy . The only daughter and sister of King George and Aunt to the Queen was Princess Mary  who died in '65 aged 67  having   suffered a heart attack on  a walk with her son

if you look at Lady Louise Windsor, 18 year old daughter of prince Edward the youngest son of the Queen.. and brother to Charles, you will see a striking resemblance between her and princes Mary


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## morgan

Videos of the Jubilee Pageant


----------



## Meanderer

"There is no guidebook".

“When it comes to how to mark 70 years as your Queen, there is no guidebook to follow. It really is a first. But I have been humbled and deeply touched that so many people have taken to the streets to celebrate my Platinum Jubilee,” the statement released by Buckingham Palace read.

“While I may not have attended every event in person, my heart has been with you all; and I remain committed to serving you to the best of my ability, supported by my family.

“I have been inspired by the kindness, joy and kinship that has been so evident in recent days, and I hope this renewed sense of togetherness will be felt for many years to come.

“I thank you most sincerely for your good wishes and for the part you have all played in these happy celebrations.”

Her message was signed Elizabeth R.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

What Crown Will Prince Charles Wear When He Becomes King?





St Edward's Crown

"With regard to the crown, for about 200 years, different crowns have been used for varying reasons. There are lighter crowns — like the State Crown of George I — or personalized crowns— such as the Coronation Crown of George the First. However, St. Edward’s Crown is traditionally used in coronation ceremonies."

"George the Fifth brought this tradition back in 1911, and this has been the practice since. It would then make sense if Charles would opt to use the St. Edward’s Crown for his coronation."

“Every monarch since George V has used this Crown at their coronation, so I would be very surprised if Prince Charles decides to use something else,” a user at Quora answered. “The ‘working’ Crown of the British monarch is the Imperial State Crown,” he continued."

"Should Prince Charles opt to use the St. Edward’s Crown for his coronation, it will, of course, be outfitted to fit his head. To date, no official announcement on a crown change has been made."


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles visits the London Electric Vehicle Company Limited's factory near Coventry, United Kingdom, where they produce London's black taxi cab vehicles. Report by Louis Etemadi.

Prince Charles visits factory making London's black cabs (2019)


----------



## hollydolly

At the order of the garter today...











 Father & son


----------



## hollydolly

More pics  today of the RF here..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...icial-Order-Garter-photo-Charles-Camilla.html


----------



## hollydolly

At Ascot races today... Charles and Sophie his youngest brothers' wife... 












 Camilla











..with his niece Zara Philips  ( Tindall)


----------



## Meanderer

Princess Anne rode in a separate carriage.


----------



## Meanderer

"There were probably a few latecomers still trying to park when Baaeed crossed the line in the Queen Anne Stakes on Tuesday to cement his status as the world’s highest rated horse. No one, though, will want to miss his next start if, as seems likely, he takes on Coroebus, the winner of the afternoon’s St James’s Palace Stakes, in the Sussex Stakes at Goodwood next month."





Baaeed ridden by Jim Crowley, on their way to winning the Queen Anne Stakes at Royal Ascot. Photograph: David Davies/PA


----------



## Meanderer

The Duchess of Cornwall talks to Ben (left) and Kevin Giddings the father and son Chimney sweeps, that keep the Clarence House Chimneys clean for the Prince of Wales and Duchess of Cornwall (2013)


----------



## hollydolly

Second day at the Races...


----------



## hollydolly

For anyone who thinks British Police are not armed... 










 Sophie Wessex.. Duchess of Wessex..





Princess Beatrice and husband Edoardo


----------



## hollydolly

Even the Royals can't resist a selfie..

Zara Philips & husband Mike Tindall at the 3rd day of the races..














Much as I like Zaras' mum Princess Anne.. I do wish she wouldn't dress so old fashioned..






Lady Sarah Chatto.. daughter of the Late Princess Margaret, looking worryingly thin..






Sophie Wessex...


----------



## hollydolly

Charles shared this pic of him and his young sons for Fathers' day...






..as William share this one with his children.. today


----------



## Meanderer

Jacket sleeves with cuffs....


----------



## fuzzybuddy

This thread is obviously very pro- Prince Charles. I recently saw a TV program, which said Charles was the anti-Christ. There were references to" Revelations" in the Bible, and Charle's coat of arms as being symbols of the anti-Christ. The "end of times" will supposedly happen when Charles becomes KIng. Let me say right at the beginning I do NOT believe Charles is the anti-Christ. I find that ludicrous., And I'm also an atheist. What got me was this was a TV program on national TV, and not some whacko, in his mom's basement, getting messages through his tin foil hat.  It must prey on one to be in the erratic fantasies of others. let alone a TV program.


----------



## hollydolly

Today Charles.. after visiting the Rwanda Genocide church where he saw the evidence in the hundreds of skulls of the dead..from 1994

He always carries his heart on his sleeve ..so every feeling he has shows on his face...


----------



## hollydolly

First Official Joint Portrait of William and Catherine, revealed today..


----------



## Laurie

she really is a fine lady, unlike her mother in law.


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> she really is a fine lady, unlike her mother in law.


who are you referring to as her M-I-L ?


----------



## Meanderer

A sweet photograph of Prince William and the Queen during their 2021 Scotland visit


----------



## RadishRose

Laurie said:


> she really is a fine lady, unlike her mother in law.


Who is the "fine lady" you speak of?


----------



## RadishRose

This is what happens when one tries to text on their phone and type on their lap top at the same time.


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> Who is the "fine lady" you speak of?


I'm sure he meant Catherine.. but I want to know who the m-i-l is...


----------



## Lewkat

I think he means Diana.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> I think he means Diana.


well that would  be wrong..for all the reasons that Diana is neither alive nor did she ever meet Catherine..  and Camilla of course is only step m-i-l.. so can't be her either


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> who are you referring to as her M-I-L ?


He only has one mother the bimbo.


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> He only has one mother the bimbo.


He doesn't have a mother .!


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> He doesn't have a mother .!


He did have, once, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> He did have, once, Holly.


Yes but the quote was '' that Catherine was unlike her Mother-in-law''.... William no longer has a mother, and having died before William and Catherine were even an item.. Catherine has never had Diana as a Mother-in-law ...so saying she's a fine lady unlike her m-i-l makes no sense... because she's never had a M-I-L


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> Yes but the quote was '' that Catherine was unlike her Mother-in-law''.... William no longer has a mother, and having died before William and Catherine were even an item.. Catherine has never had Diana as a Mother-in-law ...so saying she's a fine lady unlike her m-i-l makes no sense... because she's never had a M-I-L


True that, Holly, but in essence, while Diana is deceased it still does not rule her out as Catherine's mother in law.  It simply means her mother in law passed before she ever met her.  Such was the case with my Mom and my Dad's mother.  However, who knows who he meant as he seems to despise everything about the Royals?


----------



## Meanderer

06/25/22  by Web Desk

"Prince Charles is reportedly working to ‘rebrand’ the Royal Family in an effort to try and ensure its survival in the modern world, reported_ Express UK."_

"Speaking about Charles’ ultimate role as the monarch once his mother, Queen Elizabeth’s, reign ends, royal commentator Shon Faye said that he would ‘reinvent’ the monarchy under his rule."

"The comments came as Faye talked to hosts Katie Nicholl and Erin Vanderhoof on the Vanity Fair podcast Dynasty."

Vanderhoof first said: “I think questions that were truly never asked of the Queen will be asked of Charles.”

Nicholl then added: “The affection towards the House of Windsor is principally down to people's respect for the Queen. Her steadfast commitment and devotion to her people and her ability to reinvent the monarchy over the decades, which has been crucial for its survival. So, the big question is, can Charles do the same?”

Faye then responded saying: “I think there will be an attempt to rebrand… Once Charles is king a lot of the old guard at the palaces will be, you know, he'll bring in his own people and he was a bit of a modernizer.”

She added: “I think they will continue to try and push for their own survival. The monarchy, particularly the Windsors, they will do anything to survive… that is ultimately what they will, they will change, if it means survival.”

Faye further shared: “I think they will try and adapt themselves to fit in as best as they can with the modern world and I think the media will allow them to do that.”


----------



## Meanderer

The Prince of Wales shakes hands with Prime Minister Boris Johnson as they attend the Commonwealth Heads of Government Meeting (CHOGM) opening ceremony at Kigali Convention Centre today ahead of a private meeting where Mr Johnson's plan to send migrants to Africa is expected to come up





The royal and the PM then met in a side room at the Kigali Convention Centre and smiled wryly as they were photographed


----------



## hollydolly

Look at the state of Boris...


----------



## Mizmo

Is that his chosen hairstyle or does it just get mussed up with wind etc ??
Looks like he just fell outa bed.
Maybe some good hairspray would help,


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> Is that his chosen hairstyle or does it just get mussed up with wind etc ??
> Looks like he just fell outa bed.
> Maybe some good hairspray would help,


no. that's how he wears his hair... always a mess... . His sister Racheal  Johnson a well known Journalist and tv personality was once asked in an interview about why Boris keep his hair in such a mess, and she was astonished at the question.. she really didn't see it...


----------



## Mizmo

hollydolly said:


> no. that's how he wears his hair... always a mess... . His sister Racheal  Johnson a well known Journalist and tv personality was once asked in an interview about why Boris keep his hair in such a mess, and she was astonished at the question.. she really didn't see it...




such a mess ...beyond my comprehension.


----------



## hollydolly

Mizmo said:


> such a mess ...beyond my comprehension.


yes and it's not just his hair, he's often as in the picture above photographed with dogs hair over his clothing.. or his shirt hanging out... and that's when he's addressing the nation.

In the mornings he's seen taking exercise in the park near where he lives.. and he looks like a clown crossed with a  tramp.... He clearly doesn't care about his appearance


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> The PM and Prince Charles share a laugh at the Commonwealth Leaders' Reception in November last year, though their relationship is reportedly strained. (PA)
> 
> "Boris Johnson's relationship with the Prince of Wales deteriorated to such an extent that the prime minister struggled to praise Charles when asked to film a personal tribute to him, it has been claimed."
> 
> "According to the Times, the prime minister was asked in the autumn of 2020 to contribute to a planned eulogy to Charles in the event of his death."
> 
> "The newspaper claims that Johnson struggled to find anything positive to say about the heir to the throne and instead told aides that he did not like Charles and made jokes.
> He apparently described Charles as the 'king of biscuits', in reference to his Duchy Organic brand and said he was worried Charles would take his recipe to the grave."
> 
> "The claims come amid a growing number of reports that the two men do not see eye to eye.
> The relationship between the pair is said to have deteriorated after a trip to Scotland in which the prime minister was branded 'shambolic'."
> 
> "Johnson was invited to Prince Charles' Scottish home, Birkhall in Aberdeenshire. (Getty)
> The prime minister travelled to Birkhall, Charles' home in the Scottish Highlands, at the end of the Queen's summer break in 2019."
> 
> "Sources have claimed the heir to the throne was less than impressed after Johnson arrived in a "shambolic state", and was "distracted" and “clearly not focused” on the meeting.  According to the Mail on Sunday, Charles remained "Sphynx-like" throughout their meeting. However, he is believed to have come to the conclusion that the PM - who at that point had only been power for a few weeks - had shown "disrespectful" behaviour."


Oh I think they kinda rub along fine now... but I do believe, that Boris will be ousted soon anyway...


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> Yes but the quote was '' that Catherine was unlike her Mother-in-law''.... William no longer has a mother, and having died before William and Catherine were even an item.. Catherine has never had Diana as a Mother-in-law ...so saying she's a fine lady unlike her m-i-l makes no sense... because she's never had a M-I-L


Pedants of the world unite!


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> Pedants of the world unite!


grow up...!!


----------



## Meanderer

Liz Truss, Rishi Sunak, Jeremy Hunt, Michael Gove, Priti Patel and Dominic Raab could all be in with a chance of succeeding Boris Johnson as Prime Minister


----------



## Meanderer

Commonwealth summit: Prince Charles says nations can learn from Canada on reconciliation


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Liz Truss, Rishi Sunak, Jeremy Hunt, Michael Gove, Priti Patel and Dominic Raab could all be in with a chance of succeeding Boris Johnson as Prime Minister


nope none of those will succeed Boris, the British public despise them all..and the probability is whoever succeeds him will not be PM, because the Public are sick and tired of the conservative govt


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Meanderer

Prince William's subtle gesture at a recent royal engagement has indicated Prince George's new position within the Royal Family - April 20, 2022





_"On Easter Sunday, members of the Royal Family attended a service at St. George's Chapel at Windsor Castle. While at the service, Prince William and Kate Middleton showed some subtle gestures that indicated they were giving their son Prince George a little more space and independence." _

"A body language expert, Judi James, decoded these gestures to The Mirror and explained that these subtle movements signal a big change for the Future King."

"The most powerful and historic non-verbal signal there is, without doubt, the lovingly performed ‘conscious uncoupling’ between William and his chip-off-the-block son George," said Judi.

"This was the first time we have really seen George walking between his parents as an independent royal. Normally he will automatically and very sweetly hold his father’s hand but here it looks like a conscious decision for him to appear more grown-up," continued the body language expert.

_"As the third person in the royal line of succession, it is clear that this decision from Prince William and Kate to not hold their son's hand was a way of demonstrating his transition into adulthood.  Prince George will be turning nine this summer, and as the Future King, he will be playing an increasingly major role in the Royal Family over the next few years."_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


>


Such a beautiful family!


----------



## hollydolly

At a Garden Party at Holyrood house Scotland, today






The Queen today...


----------



## Laurie

I hope she is in Scotland because she wants to be and not because the government want her to calm the troubled waters.


----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


> At a Garden Party at Holyrood house Scotland, today


I want the hat the guy wears, the one behind the first guy behind Charles, on the right! The little red pom pom on top. 

In fact, I like the firsts guy's hat too, the one with the feathers.


----------



## hollydolly

The Queen and Charles today... 96 years old Queen...  and 73 year old son Prince  Charles , we'll never see the like again..


----------



## Mizmo

She is such  a wonderful lady with a wonderful smile.
There will never be another Queen like her.


----------



## Meanderer

Charles becomes patron of Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh




26th June
"The Prince of Wales has followed in his father’s footsteps to become patron of the Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh."

"The Duke of Edinburgh served as patron of the College for 66 years, having first become patron in 1954."





College chiefs said they look forward to working with Prince Charles (Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh/PA)


----------



## Meanderer

Fri, July 1, 2022
"There’s a reason why Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, has called her husband, Prince Charles, a workaholic."

"At a briefing on Wednesday for the annual royal financial report, it was revealed that the Prince of Wales has written more than 2,400 letters a year – almost seven a day."

"According to People magazine, many are written directly to members of the public. The 73-year-old reportedly receives tens of thousands of missives a year".

"Very often, when members of the public write to him, they may be surprised to see on their doormat a personal letter to them from the heir to the throne,"





Prince Charles spends most of his time in his office writing letters. Jeff J Mitchell/Getty Images

"It is all about listening," the insider shared. "He says, ‘We only learn when we listen,’ and when members of the public write to him, that is a form of active listening. He really does take the thoughts and comments on board and learns from them."


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles Views Portrait of His Father in Edinburgh


----------



## Meanderer

"Soldiers from the Queen's Dragoon Guards will parade through Cardiff on Tuesday ahead of an inspection by Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall at the start of their summer visit to Wales. The couple will visit a variety of businesses, organizations and people around the country."

"Each summer, the Duke and Duchess of Cornwall spend a week at Llwynywermod, their farmhouse near Llandovery in Carmarthenshire, visiting different parts of Wales. The tour will begin on Tuesday (July 5) with a visit to the BBC Wales’s new headquarters in Central Square. The royal couple will then visit the statue of Wales' first black headteacher Betty Campbell that was unveiled in September last year, before the Duchess of Cornwall visits domestic and ****** violence charity, RISE Cardiff."

"There will be a parade by 200 soldiers from the Queen’s Dragoon Guards through Cardiff with drums beating and colours flying. The regiment, which recruits heavily in Wales, was granted the freedom of the city in 1985 and have just returned from a year in Mali. The soldiers will be led by a Welsh mountain pony, Lance Corporal Emrys Forlan Jones, their regimental mascot. Music will be provided by the British Army Band Tidworth."


----------



## Patricia

I love Charles's garden.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Meanderer said:


> Prince William's subtle gesture at a recent royal engagement has indicated Prince George's new position within the Royal Family - April 20, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"On Easter Sunday, members of the Royal Family attended a service at St. George's Chapel at Windsor Castle. While at the service, Prince William and Kate Middleton showed some subtle gestures that indicated they were giving their son Prince George a little more space and independence." _
> 
> "A body language expert, Judi James, decoded these gestures to The Mirror and explained that these subtle movements signal a big change for the Future King."
> 
> "The most powerful and historic non-verbal signal there is, without doubt, the lovingly performed ‘conscious uncoupling’ between William and his chip-off-the-block son George," said Judi.
> 
> "This was the first time we have really seen George walking between his parents as an independent royal. Normally he will automatically and very sweetly hold his father’s hand but here it looks like a conscious decision for him to appear more grown-up," continued the body language expert.
> 
> _"As the third person in the royal line of succession, it is clear that this decision from Prince William and Kate to not hold their son's hand was a way of demonstrating his transition into adulthood.  Prince George will be turning nine this summer, and as the Future King, he will be playing an increasingly major role in the Royal Family over the next few years."_


I can't believe how big the little prince and princess have gotten! Beautiful children.


----------



## Meanderer

More pictures from Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall's visit to Treorchy 
"Hundreds of people lined the high street in Treorchy as Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall arrived in the town. The royal couple spent around an hour talking to local business owners as well as many local school children who were waving Welsh flags and Union Jacks."
















"


----------



## Meanderer

Camilla: ‘I bit through several pencils’ writing article about Prince Charles

      " The Duchess of Cornwall “bit through several pencils” as she agonised over a personal article about the Prince of Wales for Country Life magazine, she has revealed."    



"The Duchess, 74, admitted it was a challenge to write about her husband, who she chose as one of her “countryside heroes” for a feature in next week’s edition."

“It’s not easy to write about your husband,” she admitted.

“I bit through several pencils.”

"The Duchess guest edited the magazine to mark her 75th birthday and commissioned the Duchess of Cambridge to take her photograph for the front cover."

"Her spell at the helm was filmed for a behind-the-scenes ITV documentary, Camilla’s Country Life."

"Director Michael Waldman said: “We filmed the Duchess discussing the article she has written about her husband: she has chosen him as her main countryside champion and it’s an affectionate piece."


----------



## Laurie

She's not much in danger of criticism in that particular quarter!


----------



## Meanderer

"Prince Charles is extolling the virtues of good farming that was used a 100 years ago. Old farmers using the land as it should be. Cows eating grass. Clover that enriches the grass. Natural fencing encasing smaller meadows and protecting the soil from erosion. We need the hedges and trees. Cows that nurse their young whilst giving modest yields of quality milk. Chickens living proper lives on grass, scratching and pecking through the ground and giving eggs full of goodness. Less man made and back to natural fertilisers and food stuffs equals a healthier body and mind."

The Farmer and his Prince


----------



## Meanderer

Of Course Kate Middleton Aced the Wimbledon Dress Code




Kerry McDermott
Tue, July 5, 2022 at 9:30 AM

"Nothing says British summertime quite like a day at Wimbledon—or the Duchess of Cambridge in a polka-dot dress. Kate Middleton made her first appearance at the 2022 tournament on Tuesday, July 5, wearing one of her favorite Alessandra Rich tea dresses in her signature print.
The famously sporty royal, who is a patron of the All England Tennis Club as well as a keen player herself, arrived as Britain’s breakout star Cameron Norrie was set to face Belgium’s David Goffin in the men’s quarterfinal. Britain’s hopes now rest on Norrie’s shoulders, after Emma Raducanu and Andy Murray were both knocked out in the second round."  (Read More)


----------



## hollydolly

Today at the Polo match..


----------



## Laurie

She looks like a girl in love. 

How unfashionable!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


>


it's been a long time since we've seen William with hair. He didn't stand a chance really, both of his grandfathers were bald...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hollydolly

I remember that picture well.. ^^^^


----------



## Meanderer

HRH Prince Charles and HRH Prince William are seen at the Chakravarty Cup Polo match between Team Thailand and Team Dubai played at the Ham Polo Club June 11, 2005 in Richmond, England.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles kissing his Mother's hand after she presented him with a prize after a polo game at Windsor, in 1985.


----------



## Meanderer

Nov. 17, 2005

"_The ultimate British High Society sport_ -- dashing young riders cheered on by champagne-guzzling debutantes -- acted as the backdrop to Charles’ tangled love life and gave the heir to the throne a glamorous “Action Man” image.   Now, having just turned 57, Charles feels it is time to lay down his polo stick. _“He decided to bow out gracefully but regretfully,”_ a spokesman said."






"Injury bedevilled Charles in the high-risk sport that acted as a valuable counterpoint to his reputation as a pensive philosopher prince, weighed down by his fears for the environment and angered by the monstrosities of modern architecture.   Charles, taught to ride at the age of six, once said: _“I will go on as long as I bounce when I fall off.”_

"He took part in his first game at the age of 15 in a team captained by his father, the Duke of Edinburgh. He has played around the world from Australia to Brazil and raised over 12 million pounds in charity matches."

"But there has been a physical cost: his cheek was scarred in one fall and he was hit in the throat in another.   In 1990, he broke his right arm badly during a polo match and in 2001 was briefly knocked unconscious after falling from his horse during a particularly competitive chukka -- the periods into which the game of polo is divided.  _But the family polo-playing tradition will live on._"


----------



## Meanderer

"The Prince of Wales has visited The Queen’s Dragoon Guards at Cardiff City Hall on the first day of his and the Duchess of Cornwall’s visit to Wales." 

"Prince Charles has been Colonel-in-Chief of The Queen’s Dragoon Guards since 2003. His Royal Highness was invited to present the Platinum Jubilee Medal and Operation Newcombe Medal to the Regimental Mascot Welsh Mountain Pony Lance Corporal Jones."

Prince Charles Presents Jubilee Medal to Regimental Pony


----------



## Meanderer

The best pictures as Prince Charles continues his tour of Wales










"Prince Charles was greeted by singing schoolchildren when he stopped off at Narberth as part of his three-day whistle stop tour of Wales. The Prince arrived in the Pembrokeshire market town just after 11am on Thursday for a quick look at some of the shops on the high street including the award-winning Andrew Rees butchers, the Golden Sheaf Gallery and Ultracomida deli."

"The streets were lined with children waving Welsh flags and locals eager to catch a glimpse of the royal visitor. One of the keenest to see the prince was 90-year-old Joyce Dyer, a life long Narberth resident who’d ventured out especially for the occasion. Shaking his hand, she was delighted as he told her he’d enjoyed hearing the choir sing and seeing the array of thriving shops. Speaking afterwards, she said: “It was a wonderful day, to think he’d come around the town.”

"The Prince finished his trip up the high street with a stop off at Hwb, a new venue in the old Narberth school, where two children from the local school presented him with a hamper filled with Welsh produce. Suzanne Somers, owner of the Golden Sheaf, said meeting the prince was the highlight of her three decades in business."  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

_Prince Charles Steps Out in Wales as Boris Johnson Resigns as U.K. Prime Minister_​_




_





_"On a day of high political drama that saw Boris Johnson resign as Prime Minister of the U.K., the heir to the British throne, Prince Charles, was 200 miles away on __a royal walkabout in Wales."_

_"More than 1,000 people crammed the sidewalks in the little town of Narberth in West Wales on Thursday to catch a glimpse of Charles during his visit. And much like a politician (a popular one!), Charles greeted babies and received armfuls of flowers and gifts of local cakes and rum."

"He was greeted by more crowds later in the day during a visit to Hay Castle in Hay-on-Wye."_


----------



## hollydolly

The royal family do thousands more walk-abouts in every country in the world, than any prime minister or politician...


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> "Madame Tussaud's Blackpool lugging their waxwork Boris to outside the job centre is an absolutely sensational bit of stick."


albeit very previous and I personally think that's really disrespectful...


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles visits theatre in Morecambe to mark 125th anniversary

"Prince Charles praised volunteers for their determination to restore Winter Gardens in Morecambe as he unveiled a plaque to celebrate the milestone."

"I do greatly admire people like yourselves who are so passionate that you won't give up," he said.
He also visited Morecambe Fire Station and Weeton Barracks during his trip to the county.
Prince Charles was greeted by cheering crowds as he arrived in Morecambe and was handed a box of fishing flies by four-year-old Elizabeth, whose family run the Troutflies UK shop.
Elizabeth's mother Annie, 35, said: "She was very excited to meet a real-life prince, although I think she thought he would be more like Prince Eric from Disney."





Prince Charles praised volunteers during his visit to Winter Gardens





Prince Charles also paid a visit to the 2nd Battalion The Mercian Regiment at Weeton Barracks


----------



## Meanderer

The Prince Of Wales Visits The Royal Gurkha Rifles, Sir John Moore Barracks  July 9, 2019











FOLKESTONE, UNITED KINGDOM - JULY 09:  Prince Charles, Prince of Wales (in his role as Colonel-in-Chief, 1st Battalion The Royal Gurkha Rifles) uses a traditional Gurkha Kukri knife to cut a birthday cake as he visits the Battalion during the 25th anniversary year of their formation to present operational medals for their recent deployment to Afghanistan at Sir John Moore Barracks on July 9, 2019 in Folkestone, England. (Photo by Max Mumby/Indigo/Getty Images)


----------



## Meanderer

More Pictures




Another picture of the Prince of Wales as he visited the Second Battalion of The Mercian Regiment at Weeton Barracks.


----------



## hollydolly

Catherine at Wimbledon today... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Tom Cruise behind in the 4th row


----------



## Meanderer

30 June, 2022

"Her Majesty, 96, wore a dusty blue coat and matching hat as she watched more than 300 officers and archers from the Queen's Body Guard for Scotland take part in the the Reddendo parade."
The Royal Company of Archers acts as the Sovereign's ceremonial Body Guard for Scotland, a role first created in 1822 during a visit to Scotland by King George IV."

"As Princess Elizabeth, the Queen first became acquainted with the Royal Company during a visit to Scotland with her father, King George VI in 1937, when he inspected them at the Palace of Holyroodhouse."

"While the Queen watched from a chair at the Palace of Holyroodhouse, the Prince of Wales, known in Scotland as the Duke of Rothesay, greeted members of the parade, shaking hands with some of the archers."

"He inspected the royal company with the parade Commander, while the Queen was presented with a Reddendo - a gift from the officers and archers marking the Bicentenary of the Queen's Body Guard for Scotland"





he Queen appeared animated as she watched the parade unfoldCredit: Getty










Charles inspected the royal company with the parade CommanderCredit: PA


----------



## Meanderer

Charles and Anne


----------



## Meanderer

Amazing images of Prince Charles' Highgrove Gardens Gloucestershire


----------



## Jules

While thinking that Charles always seems to be happy and have a genuine smile, I zoomed in on the picture of him with the Royal Gurkha Rifles.  His nails are in rough shape, which seems unusual for a rich person continually dealing with the public.  Maybe they‘re like that from working in his gardens.


----------



## Meanderer

2011

"Dressed in his exquisite grey suit, he doesn't exactly look like your typical carver.  But Prince Charles tried his hand at woodwork as he previewed exhibits demonstrating sustainable living in his London garden.  He later cycled off round Clarence House on a black electric bicycle as he tried out one of the latest green inventions."





Royal carver: Prince Charles tries his hand at woodwork during the Start Garden Exhibition at Clarence House in central London





Not exactly cycling gear: The Prince, in a grey suit, cycles round the gardens of Clarence House


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Of particular interest are the two eldest of the queen's four children, Prince Charles and Princess Anne. Born less than two years apart, the siblings were extremely close as children. They were quickly thrust into the public eye when their mother was crowned as queen. Decades later, what's the relationship like? Here's the truth about Charles' relationship with his sister Anne. "


----------



## Meanderer

June 09, 2022

"Prince Charles has awarded Sir David Attenborough with a second Knighthood for all his incredible conservation work"

"He awarded Sir David Attenborough, who is famous for his poignant and visually stunning nature documentaries and conservation work, with his second Knighthood. He was awarded his first Knighthood in1985 by the Queen.
Charles bestowed the Knight Grand Cross of the Order of St Michael and St George to Sir David in recognition of all his work for the environment and his universally loved documentaries."

"This comes as the broadcasting legend has also been nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize."
















"The climate crisis is an issue very close to Prince Charles's heart and that of his son Prince William, who gave a stirring speech at the Jubilee concert."

"Taking to the stage he says, “Tonight has been full of such optimism and joy—and there is hope. Together, if we harness the very best of humankind, and restore our planet, we will protect it for our children, for our grandchildren and for future generations to come.”


----------



## Meanderer

"Prince Charles and Camilla celebrate Nottinghill Carnival returning: The Prince of Wales and the Duchess of Cornwall have paid a visit to the Tabernacle in West London for a preview of the performances for Notting Hill Carnival. This August will be the first time the Carnival has been held since 2019 due to the pandemic. Charles and Camilla were shown items highlighting the history and cultural significance of Carnival, and contributed to the souvenir brochure, which is marking the 20th anniversary of the event."


Prince Charles and Camilla celebrate Notting Hill Carnival returning


----------



## Meanderer

Camilla says she learned to be Prince Charles’ ‘back up’ from Prince Philip





"Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, recently weighed in on the valuable lessons she learned from Prince Phillip."

"The future Queen Consort learned to be mindful not to overshadow the sovereign as she will act as ‘back up’ to Charles when he becomes the King."

"During her conversation with _Australia's Women's Weekly_, the Duchess said: "He was always two steps behind the Queen, which for a man must be much more difficult than for a woman – and somebody as macho as he was, who'd commanded ships."

_"So I think [from the Duke] I learned that your place is several feet behind the monarch,” she continued. "You're there as a back-up."_

"Lauding the Duke of Edinburgh, Camilla said, “He was a role model to me and a very good person to take advice from because he always told me what he thought, which was very helpful, especially with things about the Army because I took over the Rifles [regiment] from him."


----------



## Meanderer

The Prince of Wales finds his “true peace” when in the countryside, the Duchess of Cornwall has revealed.  "In a personal tribute to Prince Charles published in the upcoming edition of _Country Life_ magazine, Camilla chose her husband as one of her rural heroes."






_She wrote: “My husband is a countryman to his very core. It’s the place where he is most happy and relaxed, an integral part of his heart and soul._

“Whether he’s hedge-laying in the pouring rain, striding, like a mountain goat, up impossible steep Highland hills, planting trees in the arboretum or pruning at Highgrove, this is where he finds true peace.”

Camilla also spoke fondly of Charles’s “deep and enduring love for all things bucolically British”.

“His knowledge comes not only from books, but from hard-won experience, tramping every inch of the countryside, from north to south, east to west, talking, listening, supporting and celebrating. He’s fluent in the rural tongue,” she added.

"Dry-stone wallers and crofters, shepherds and weavers, cheesemakers, stick-whittlers, potters and blacksmiths – he is their champion and public voice, a passionate advocate of all things rural.”


----------



## Meanderer

Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall Stars in New Portrait to Celebrate Her 75th Birthday




"While Prince Charles is known for his passion for gardening, it seems that he's not the only one around with a green thumb — in the photo, Camilla is seen with a bowl of peaches that were homegrown in her garden."





"In honor of her 75th birthday on Sunday, the palace released a new portrait of Camilla a day prior to celebrate the occasion. In the shot by Chris Jackson, which was taken at Camilla's home in Raymill, Wiltshire, last month, she appears in a blue floral dress from Sophie Dundas."


----------



## Meanderer

Happy 75th Birthday to Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall!


----------



## Meanderer

_Prince Charles, in his role as the Duke of Rothesay, attends a Sunday church service at Canisbay Church near the Castle of Mey in August 2008 in Canisbay, Scotland. / Jeff J Mitchell, Getty Images_




​"Certain visiting dignitaries to the U.S. are given code names of their own, and Charles was given Unicorn. The fanciful name is oddly fitting—the unicorn is the national animal of Scotland and has been part of its coat-of-arms for some 600 years. But the first recorded example of a Scottish monarch using a unicorn as a symbol of strength was from the late 1300s, when either Robert II or III used unicorns as part of the arms and gateway of Rothesay Castle on the Isle of Bute, Scotland. Among Prince Charles's earliest titles, which he received at age 5, is Duke of Rothesay."


----------



## Meanderer

"In 2012, a newly discovered (and endangered) species of Ecuadorian tree frog was announced as the _Hyloscirtus princecharlesi_, or the Prince Charles stream treefrog, in the journal _Zootaxa_ [PDF]. It was named after him to recognize his rainforest conservation work—HRH has long been outspoken about the dangers of climate change, and he set up the Prince's Rainforest Project in 2007 as a charity and awareness campaign."

_This story has been updated for 2020._


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I know this isn’t about Charles per se but I didn’t know where else to put it.  Looked at this pic and thought, “only Joanne Lumley could carry that dress off while meeting royalty!”


----------



## Meanderer

Dame Joanna Lumley claims Duchess Camilla will be ‘everything our country wants’


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles made a video to celebrate the 40th anniversary of a hugely popular Australian show and an interview he will never forget.


----------



## Meanderer

Prince charles relaxing at balmoral


----------



## Meanderer

(2015)

"The knives are out for Prince Charles - and it is Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall, who is flashing the blade."

"His Royal Highness appeared momentarily terrified when the Duchess jabbed the sharp carving knife within inches of his face during one of the first stops of their Australian tour."




"He visibly recoiled as the Duchess wielded the Japanese-style blade with a cheeky grin plastered across her face during a visit to the Seppeltsfield Winery in the Barossa Valley, north-east of Adelaide, before jokingly saying: 'Now listen here'." 

"They were then escorted to the barrel room, where they sampled vintages which were put under oak in the years of their birth, 1947 and 1948, before each tasting the 1915 Centenary Tawny."


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles has revealed his son Prince William will take his Duke of Cornwall title when he becomes King.

"The Prince of Wales said he was “coming towards the end of my time” as he revealed the major royal shake-up planned for when he takes to the throne in place of his mother, the Queen. Speaking at a garden party to mark his 70th anniversary as the head of the Duchy of Cornwall, he said: “I have paid innumerable visits to Duchy farms which I have seen evolve over the generation."





Prince Charles revealed a major royal title change

“Having started with the grandfathers 53 years ago, I am now coming towards the end of my time with the grandsons and granddaughters.”

Prince Charles added: “I cannot help but feel the most overwhelming gratitude for all those who have gone before us and whose careful and devoted stewardship has bequeathed to us the Duchy which it has been my privilege to serve for these seventy years.

“Now, as I find myself in the somewhat unnerving position of being the longest serving Duke since 1337, I can only hope that the changes I have made mean it will be in even better shape for those who come after me.”


----------



## Laurie

Am I overly cynical in thinking that this thread is being monitored and encouraged by the Establishment in an attempt to make Camilla more acceptable as Queen? 

I bow to no one in my admiration of the Duchess. i  hope I will live long enough to have her as Queen


----------



## Meanderer

I am still gobsmacked, to learn that Laurie can serve as a bloke's name.


----------



## Meanderer

19 JUL 2022





"The Duchess of Cornwall has apologised for apparently bringing a summer deluge to a picturesque town after the heatwave broke in Cornwall. Whilst thermometers reached record levels in the South East, parts of the West Country have been hit with thunderstorms."

"As Camilla and the Prince of Wales arrived in Launceston today, the grey clouds unleashed a heavy downpour."


----------



## Meanderer

19 JUL 2022

"The Prince of Wales says humanity has “lived off nature’s capital, without understanding we need to live off her income” in a speech at a farm in Cornwall."

"Charles visited Trefranck Farm, near Launceston, on Tuesday, which was hosting the 10th anniversary of the Innovative Farmers initiative."




Charles chats with Helen Browning, Group CEO Soil Association, as they walk through herbal leys as he attends the Innovative Farmers 10th anniversary at Trefranck Farm (Andrew Matthews/PA)


----------



## Lewkat

Charles better come over here and take his kid home after his performance at the U.N. yesterday.  America is not pleased.


----------



## Meanderer

20 JUL 2022

Prince Charles at Torre Abbey Grounds




Prince Charles in Torquay (Image: Devon Live/Frankie Mills)






"The country's longest service coastguard, Keith Dare-Williams from Plymouth, says he is 'overwhelmed' today as he is about to receive Queens Platinum Jubilee medal from Prince Charles. Keith is the UK’s most decorated coastguard and already has MBE Silver and Gold Jubilee medals."


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles, Prince of Wales disembarks from a Sikorsky Helicopter  (Image:Getty) (2018)


----------



## Laurie

Meanderer said:


> I am still gobsmacked, to learn that Laurie can serve as a bloke's name.


The name is actually Lawrence but I use Laurie as the short and informal version:

 If I were a Scott it would be Lawrie


----------



## Lewkat

Laurie said:


> The name is actually Lawrence but I use Laurie as the short and informal version:
> 
> If I were a Scott it would be Lawrie


We had a good friend who was a lawyer from Scotland and his name was actually, Laurie.  Really terrific man and outstanding attorney.


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> All in the Family
> View attachment 230345


that's a still from a documentary ( fly-on-the-wall)..that the Queen allowed to be made I believe in '69...


----------



## hollydolly

Happy 9th Birthday prince George..looking more and more like his father William


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Yes, I knew that, and provided the link to the story on the 1968 film.  The Queen agreed to it, encouraged by Lord Mountbatton, and later forbade it's showing, to this very day.  Click on the link for more.


yes I know.. I've seen the film recently... it was very good, I wish she would allow it to be published again before she dies..


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> Happy 9th Birthday prince George..looking more and more like his father William


Wills has some really good looking kids, I must say.


----------



## Laurie

No doubt whose son is!!


----------



## Meanderer

"Rumor has it that when Prince Charles is finally crowned King, he desires a more low-key coronation ceremony, but there’s no doubt that the jewels will play a starring role. Those aren’t optional."

"The largest polished gem from the stone is named Cullinan I or the Great Star of Africa, and at 530.4 carats is the largest polished white diamond in the world. And it is Mounted in the Sovereign’s gold Scepter."






"The Cullinan II is the second-largest gem from the Cullinan stone and called Second Star of Africa, weighing 317.40 carat cushion cut stone mounted in the band of the Imperial State Crown. Both gems are in the Crown Jewels of the United Kingdom."


----------



## Meanderer

07/28/22
_"Prince Charles is pulling out all the stops for the Birmingham XXII Commonwealth Games. Today, the 73-year-old royal arrived in Birmingham for the highly anticipated opening ceremony. Prince Charles entered Alexander Stadium in a parade of vintage cars, bringing up the rear in his own personal Aston Martin, which he parked near the stage.__" (More)_

_Prince Charles’s Snazzy Entrance Stole the Show at the Birmingham Opening Ceremony_


----------



## Jules

@Meanderer   Thought you might enjoy these photos from 1986 in Prince George, BC.  They were there for Expo86.  My friend got to shake their hands.


----------



## Meanderer

Jules said:


> @Meanderer   Thought you might enjoy these photos from 1986 in Prince George, BC.  They were there for Expo86.  My friend got to shake their hands.


Very nice, Jules! Thanks for the post!


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> We had a good friend who was a lawyer from Scotland and his name was actually, Laurie.  Really terrific man and outstanding attorney.


Laurie is a fairly popular name here.. well not among the young.. but these things go in circles don't they..?


----------



## Laurie

Show latest picture of Charlotte at the games. 

What a delightfully little girl she is!


----------



## Meanderer

Charles' Quotes on Architecture 
Gareth Jones
British-born, Canadian-raised

"I rather like Charles. Obviously, he has to keep some of his opinions to himself, but when the robe slips a little, he’s got a way of combining good humour with on-point invective." 

"For example, he didn’t like the plan for a modern and characterless architectural addition to the National Gallery and called it _"a monstrous carbuncle on the face of a much-loved and elegant friend.”_

"Then there was a redevelopment of Paternoster Square, of which he said, _'You have to give this much to the Luftwaffe. When it knocked down our buildings, it didn't replace them with anything more offensive than rubble.'_ Ooooh! Can you imagine the architects’ faces at that dinner?"


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles should ‘absolutely’ be made Prince Regent




According to a recent survey, Express.co.uk readers would accept Prince Charles as the Queen’s regent this year.  14th May, 2022


"According to a royal author, the Queen might use the Regency Act to transfer her powers to Prince Charles “within a year.”

"Duncan Larcombe, a former royal editor at The Sun, claims that the Queen’s absence at the State Opening of Parliament “changed everything.”

"He futher adds, “It’s one thing not being able to go to an engagement in Glasgow for a climate summit, but if she is now apparently incapable of doing standard, core jobs as head of state, then I think they will have to remove her, by consent of course.”


----------



## Laurie

Why? 

HM is perfectly comps mentis unfit to rule.


----------



## Laurie

Sorry my Last Post should read "and fit to rule"


----------



## Meanderer

08/27/22
"Prince Charles has been making daily trips to visit Queen Elizabeth II at her summer retreat in Scotland — “a highly unusual” series of events that royal watchers say may be a sign of the monarch’s declining health."

"The 96-year-old monarch, who spends summers at Balmoral, will likely not make the trip to London to swear in a new Prime Minister next month, according to the Sun newspaper."

"The Queen has suffered “mobility” problems, and royal handlers worry that the 1,000 mile round-trip to London may be too much for her, the newspaper reported.
The Queen has not been seen at church on Sundays since she arrived at her Scottish castle although she does have plans to attend next weekend’s Braemar games."


----------



## Meanderer

The Unlikely Watch Collector: Prince Charles 05/01/2020

_ The Prince of Wales, the current heir to the throne has long been wont to measure the passing time on many an elegant dial._

His current preference: the Parmigiani Fleurier Toric chronograph














"As a collector and aesthete, Prince Charles takes great care in choosing his watches, matching them to his outfits with great discretion and discernment."  (Read More)


----------



## Laurie

_The Prince of Wales, the future heir to the throne

 He is not the future heir he is the current heir Prince William is the future heir_


----------



## Meanderer

Royal Family: The Queen's sad confession about the 'irritating' way people behave at parties around her

"As the leading member of the Royal Family, it's hard to imagine how tricky and sometimes difficult Queen Elizabeth's job is."

"According to a royal expert, Adam Heliker reported to The Mirror that the Queen once confessed to a royal aide about how it feels for her to arrive at any party."






He said: "She talked about how irritating it was to go into a party and as she put it, watch people peel away, like the water parting as the bow of a ship ploughed through it."

Adam continued: "She said she always felt it would be lovely to just slip into a party, wandering around incognito, talking to anyone she felt like. But the thing that most irritated her was the 'inevitable hush' that always greeted her when they saw her walking in."


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Royal Family: The Queen's sad confession about the 'irritating' way people behave at parties around her
> 
> "As the leading member of the Royal Family, it's hard to imagine how tricky and sometimes difficult Queen Elizabeth's job is."
> 
> "According to a royal expert, Adam Heliker reported to The Mirror that the Queen once confessed to a royal aide about how it feels for her to arrive at any party."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said: "She talked about how irritating it was to go into a party and as she put it, watch people peel away, like the water parting as the bow of a ship ploughed through it."
> 
> Adam continued: "She said she always felt it would be lovely to just slip into a party, wandering around incognito, talking to anyone she felt like. But the thing that most irritated her was the 'inevitable hush' that always greeted her when they saw her walking in."


...yep that would be annoying, and then everyone is on their best behaviour, and all she wants is a bit of juicy  gossip...


----------



## hollydolly

Today at Braemar Games Charles and Camilla with Princess Anne, arrive.... The Queen is currently living at Balmoral Castle in Scotland just 7 miles away  , yet she's too poorly to attend the games which she loves. ...bit of a concern, because she only has to sit and watch the games, no other effort involved..














The queen hasn't been seen at any public duty since July 15th


----------



## Laurie

She is not too poorly, she simply has serious mobility problems and I suspect she's too damned independent to use a power chair! 

I have mobility problems myself and I couldn't even get across my front yard to the gate without using a mobility chair, let alone get into and out of a limo, when is fathers health goes I'm perfectly healthy.


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> She is not too poorly, she simply has serious mobility problems and I suspect she's too damned independent to use a power chair!
> 
> I have mobility problems myself and I couldn't even get across my front yard to the gate without using a mobility chair, let alone get into and out of a limo, when is fathers health goes I'm perfectly healthy.


 and you think that doesn't make someone poorly? ...let's see if she dies from Mobility problems shall we ?


----------



## Alligatorob

Laurie said:


> let alone get into and out of a limo


Wouldn't know, don't get many chances... LOL


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> and you think that doesn't make someone poorly? ...let's see if she dies from Mobility problems shall we ?


Not saying she's not poorly anymore than I am not I'm just saying that is not what's stopping her attending the Gathering.


----------



## Meanderer

09/04/2022

"Prince Charles cut a lonely figure this morning as he was spotted at a traditional Sunday church service at Balmoral without the Queen as she remained at home."

"Her Majesty, who has been staying at in the Scottish highlands on her summer break since July, was not among the congregation at the weekly service at Crathie Kirk today."





"But insiders say she has stayed away to ensure she is in the best possible health to welcome her 15th Prime Minister at Balmoral on Tuesday."

"It will be the first time the Queen has welcomed a new Prime Minister there – but the arrangement is ‘BP [Buckingham Palace] comes to Balmoral’, said an insider."

Despite mobility issues, the Queen is said to be adamant that she will not require Prince Charles to be part of the ceremony. It meant, however, that Her Majesty felt it more prudent to rest yesterday."

"On Tuesday, Boris Johnson – stepping down after three years at No 10 – will travel to meet the Queen first. Then, the monarch will hold a private audience with the new Prime Minister in the drawing room at Balmoral. A picture, but no video footage, will be released."


----------



## Meanderer

"Mary Elizabeth Truss is a British politician serving as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom and Leader of the Conservative Party since September 2022. She has been Member of Parliament for South West Norfolk since 2010. Truss served in various Cabinet offices under prime ministers David Cameron, Theresa May and Boris Johnson."
Wikipedia


----------



## Laurie

Not looking good. 

H M postponed a Privy Council meeting which must mean she's pretty weak


----------



## Lewkat

I'm beginning to wonder if the Queen is sicker than we realize?


----------



## hollydolly

Yep I've been saying this for a while now...


----------



## Meanderer

09/07/2022
"Horsing around! Prince Charles dons a red tartan kilt as he visits purpose-built 18th century mill village at New Lanark Unesco World Heritage Site in Scotland"

"At New Lanark, a purpose-built 18th century mill village, David Dale and Robert Owen created a model for industrial communities that was to spread across the world in the 19th and 20th centuries."





Prince Charles, who is known in Scotland as the Duke of Rothesay, was beaming as he arrived at the Scottish site this morning





Prince Charles, known as the Duke of Rothesay while in Scotland, and Patron of the Clydesdale Horse Society, unveiled a plaque after viewing a statue of a Clydesdale horse





Elsewhere, he was offered a ride on a horse and cart during his visit to the auction market in Lanark


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> 09/07/2022
> "Horsing around! Prince Charles dons a red tartan kilt as he visits purpose-built 18th century mill village at New Lanark Unesco World Heritage Site in Scotland"
> 
> "At New Lanark, a purpose-built 18th century mill village, David Dale and Robert Owen created a model for industrial communities that was to spread across the world in the 19th and 20th centuries."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charles, who is known in Scotland as the Duke of Rothesay, was beaming as he arrived at the Scottish site this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Charles, known as the Duke of Rothesay while in Scotland, and Patron of the Clydesdale Horse Society, unveiled a plaque after viewing a statue of a Clydesdale horse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elsewhere, he was offered a ride on a horse and cart during his visit to the auction market in Lanark


well he already spends a lot of time riding in carriages and coaches, so it wouldn't have meant anything special to him....and it makes me laugh when they say he ''arrived at the Scottish site this morning''.. he's been in Scotland for at least a week attending the Highland Games


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> well he already spends a lot of time riding in carriages and coaches, so it wouldn't have meant anything special to him....and it makes me laugh when they say he ''arrived at the Scottish site this morning''.. he's been in Scotland for at least a week attending the Highland Games


I know its all "Old hat" to you Holly, but for a wee few it is jolly interesting.


----------



## Meanderer

LONDON (Reuters) -  " Britain's Prince Charles and Prince William have travelled to Queen Elizabeth's residence at Balmoral Castle in Scotland following news that doctors were concerned for her health."

"Their Royal Highnesses The Prince of Wales and the Duchess of Cornwall have travelled to Balmoral," a Clarence House spokesperson said.

"A Kensington Palace source confirmed William's movements."


----------



## Lewkat

Sounds as though the Queen went immediately into Hospice care right after the new PM was welcomed to her post.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

::hugs:: to all our UK/ Commonwealth members.


----------



## Laurie

God save the King!


----------



## Meanderer

​


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Sounds as though the Queen went immediately into Hospice care right after the new PM was welcomed to her post.


 well yes maybe but it was at home ...


----------



## Meanderer

Liberia: Queen Elizabeth II has died

.... Queen Elizabeth II's tenure as head of state spanned post-war austerity, the transition from empire to Commonwealth, the end of the Cold War and the UK's entry into - and withdrawal from - the European Union.







"In a statement, Buckingham Palace said: "The Queen died peacefully at Balmoral this afternoon."

"The King and the Queen Consort will remain at Balmoral this evening and will return to London tomorrow."

"All the Queen's children travelled to Balmoral, near Aberdeen, after doctors placed the Queen under medical supervision. Her grandson and now heir to the throne, Prince William, is also there, with his brother, Prince Harry, on his way."


_Prime Minister Liz Truss, who was appointed by the Queen on Tuesday, said the monarch was the rock on which modern Britain was built, who had "provided us with the stability and strength that we needed".
Speaking about the new King, she said: "We offer him our loyalty and devotion, just as his mother devoted so much, to so many, for so long.
"And with the passing of the second Elizabethan age, we usher in a new era in the magnificent history of our great country, exactly as Her Majesty would have wished, by saying the words 'God save the King'."_

"Her reign spanned 15 prime ministers starting with Winston Churchill, born in 1874, and including Ms Truss, born 101 years later in 1975."

"She held weekly audiences with her prime minister throughout her reign."

"At Buckingham Palace in London, crowds awaiting updates on the Queen's condition began crying as they heard of her death. The Union flag on top of the palace was lowered to half-mast at 18:30 BST and an official notice announcing the death was posted outside."

"On the Queen's death, Prince William and his wife, Catherine, became the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Cornwall."

"The Queen was born Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor, in Mayfair, London, on 21 April 1926." (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

Queen Elizabeth II with her expected line of succession


----------



## Meanderer

"The first decision made by the new king was his desire to be known as* King Charles III*, according to the _BBC_. He had his four names –Charles Philip Arthur George — to choose from, and contrary to previous speculations, he did not wish to go by George VII, after his grandfather."

"If the king had decided to go by George, he would have been a continuity for the House of Windsor, seeing as not just his grandfather, but his great-grandfather also went by that name."

"Former Buckingham Palace press spokesman Dickie Arbiter once told the _BBC_, that by using the name George, Charles would be paying tribute to both his grandparents."

"However, not all royal family experts and enthusiasts had reason to believe Charles would wish to go by another name. Their reason being that he had pursued various causes under the name of Prince Charles and so it was highly unlikely for him to want to deviate from that upon ascending the throne. "

Royal biographer Marcia Mood told Town & Country:
_"Additionally, many of the British public will be devastated at the loss of the queen, and even those who are not monarchists will be coming to terms with the first new head of state in around 70 years, so Charles will want to promote stability and constancy."_


----------



## hollydolly

Today after  24 hours as King, Charles met the grieving crowd outside Buckingham Palace.. as they sang God Save the King..


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight King Charles addressed the Nation .. as he spoke about his Mother and his role for the future... I had tears running down my face..


----------



## Meanderer

_Loud cheers echo as King Charles III proclaimed Britain’s monarch in historic ceremony__.          _                                                                                  September 10, 2022                                                                                The Patriot         

 
"King Charles III confirmed the tradition of surrendering all revenues and the Crown Estate to the country in return for the Sovereign Grant that covers royal costs in the UK."




"Joined by his wife, Queen Consort Camilla, King Charles III pledged to follow the “inspiring example” of his mother, late Queen Elizabeth II, as he was proclaimed Britain’s new monarch on Saturday in a historic ceremony of the Accession Council that was televised for the first time in history."

"His son and heir Prince William the new Prince of Wales, who added their signatures to the formal proclamation documents, was also present."


----------



## Meanderer

Author and journalist Dylan Jones has known Britain’s new King for a number of years. He explains why he believes King Charles III will be a force for good.




"Well, speaking as someone who has known the King for a number of years, all I can say is that he is going to be far more adept at managing the transition than many people think. You need to consider that he has had more preparation for this role than any of his predecessors. Not only does he know completely what is expected of him, but he also knows that in his previous role as the Prince of Wales he was in the privileged position of being able to engage in contemporary politics."  

"He also knows that this is not what is required of him now. What is required now is a period of healing, a period of leadership, and a period of outreach."  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

"His Majesty was wearing his cypher on a tie pin, which was made up of the letters CR with a crown on top."

"CR stands for Charles Rex III. The Latin title rex has the meaning of "king, ruler"."


----------



## Meanderer

Sep 11, 2022

"Queen Elizabeth II’s coffin has arrived at the Palace of Holyroodhouse in Edinburgh where Her Majesty will lie at rest overnight, following the journey from Balmoral."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III, siblings escort Queen Elizabeth II’s coffin


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles has stood vigil by his mother's coffin alongside his siblings, Prince Andrew, Prince Edward and Princess Anne. (09/16/22)


----------



## Devi

Thanks for posting all this. Very interesting.


----------



## Meanderer

_Following the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth, Charles will now be the King of England placing the country into a new era for history _



"Following the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth, Charles will now be the King of England placing the country into a new era for history.  As the nation mourns the loss of Queen Elizabeth II today, the UK will see a new era established."

"Dubbed the Carolean age by Prime Minister Liz Truss, it will be the second time the country has entered this new reign.  Previously it was known as the Elizabethan era referring to Queen Elizabeth and Queen Elizabeth II presiding the throne."

The Victorian era was under the reign of Queen Victoria and now the Carolean era refers to the reign of the new monarch, King Charles III.  The purpose for new era’s is for historians to correctly label time periods after rulers making it easier to contextualise them, according to Daniel Woolf, professor of history at Queen’s University.  It is also for references when it comes to items such as culture, fashion or architecture of that time.


----------



## hollydolly

The face of grief, as the Queen's coffin makes it's way to her final resting place at Windsor Castle


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat

And, so it is done.


----------



## Meanderer

Here’s what King Charles wrote in a final personal note to Queen Elizabeth





"As Queen Elizabeth II’s coffin made its way from Westminster Abbey to St. George’s Chapel at Windsor Castle on Monday, a white note could be seen nestled amid crown jewels and a richly symbolic floral spray."

_"It was a goodbye message from King Charles III, the queen’s eldest son and heir, that simply read: “In loving and devoted memory. Charles R.”_

"The note showed that Charles has begun to use “R” for “Rex” — Latin for “king” — the initial typically used by the sovereign when signing off correspondence. Queen Elizabeth signed off as “Elizabeth R.” for “Regina,” or queen."

"Personal notes on coffins of those who have public funerals have been an unofficial tradition in the royal family for decades. The queen previously left notes atop the coffins of her mother, Queen Elizabeth, the Queen Mother, who died in 2002, and her husband, Prince Philip, who died last year."


----------



## CinnamonSugar

deaver said:


> I firmly believe all this british haughtiness belongs in another century.


Everyone grieves in their own way, some of which is dictated by tradition and decorum.  You can disagree without being disrespectful


----------



## horseless carriage

deaver said:


> I firmly believe all this british haughtiness belongs in another century.


What King Charles will learn is:
Once a King, always a King. But once a knight is enough.


----------



## Meanderer

2016 With Her Grandchildren Louise And Royal Family England Prince William And Catherine Royal Family Pictures


----------



## Jules

Meanderer said:


> 2016 With Her Grandchildren Louise And Royal Family England Prince William And Catherine Royal Family Pictures


Absolutely love the little one holding her GG’s purse.  So sweet, all of them.


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> 2016 With Her Grandchildren Louise And Royal Family England Prince William And Catherine Royal Family Pictures


lol..it;s not got Charles in it... ..i remember that photo getting taken. Little Mia Grace was quite naughty and wouldn't stand still for the camera, and she picked up the Queen's handbag and the photographer got a great shot


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

with Prince louis


----------



## deaver

oh! I was not being disrespectful that would be unkind especially in this forum, heck I may even get the boot. But in the case of a normal death and not an assassination normal grieving is welcome, all this crap about cutting out anyone of the family for 'cause' is truly stoopid..imom...hey


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


>


Looks like Harry takes after his dad.  He's got chickens too.


----------



## Devi

deaver said:


> oh! I was not being disrespectful that would be unkind especially in this forum, heck I may even get the boot. But in the case of a normal death and not an assassination normal grieving is welcome, all this crap about cutting out anyone of the family for 'cause' is truly stoopid..imom...hey


That is what the Ignore button is for. Speaking of which ...


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Looks like Harry takes after his dad.  He's got chickens too.


..yes and an old crow.. ...


----------



## deaver

and I am so ever grateful to be back on this forum again..............sheesh


----------



## Meanderer

Why Princess Anne Doesn’t Shake Hands with the Public    
Her reasoning sticks with royal tradition.​ 
"If you’re ever lucky enough to find yourself at a royal walkabout (an event where the royal family goes around and interacts the public), don’t expect a handshake from Princess Anne. It’s not that she doesn’t want to greet people; it’s just that she likes to stick with tradition"

"In the HBO documentary, _Queen of the World,_ Anne says that one of the things that have changed over the years is that members of the royal family will now shake people’s hands."

“We never shook hands,” Princess Anne says in the documentary. “The theory was that you couldn’t shake hands with everybody, so don’t start. So I kind of stick with that, but I noticed others don’t.”  (Read More)


----------



## RubyK

I always liked Princess Anne. During the funeral marches she wore a uniform and marched next to King Charles.


----------



## Meanderer

A Look At The Royal's Secret Weapon: Sophie, Countess Of Wessex (2020)


----------



## Meanderer

09/23/2022






"Nick Bullen is an award-winning documentarian who has been producing programs about the British royal family for 20 years and has worked closely with King Charles for about a decade."

_"I think the king has been remarkable," said Bullen. "His speech to the nation was impeccable. It was absolutely pitch-perfect. And you know, the way that he and the rest of the royal family operated throughout this whole period has been nothing short of a master class in how to exemplify the queen’s work in terms of duty and service. He is now in Balmoral [where the queen passed] to have some quiet time, to reflect and gather his thoughts. He’s been supporting the nation, guiding the nation and welcoming world leaders from across the globe. But he now needs his private time to mourn. He needs this time to reflect on this loss. Up until now, he had to share his grief with the rest of the world."_


----------



## hollydolly

I'm sorry but I can't get used to King Charles lll... I keep reading it as King Charles_ ill   _


----------



## hollydolly

King Charles carries out his first Government duties which include the famous Red Box..


----------



## Meanderer

Balmoral:  Scotland’s Most Famous House 




The original Balmoral, before any additions, shown on the River Dee.





The original Balmoral from the River Dee.





1850:  Prince Albert added on to the old Balmoral.  New rooms were built over the conservatory including a dressing-room for the Prince and a room for Princess Helena and her governess. New offices are seen on right.

_"Over the many years,  Balmoral had been added on to several times, but it was still much too small for the Royals who had nine children, many servants, and an endless parade of visitors.   In 1856 the old castle was demolished after the new one, which was designed by William Smith and the Prince himself, was erected.   Room was made to accommodate a total of 120 guests and staff!" 

"The architectural style is called Scots Baronial and it is quite regal and romantic at the same time with its large keep and the attached turreted country house. Critics thought the castle looked like it belonged more in Albert’s German homeland than in Scotland."_
_(READ MORE)_


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III has jetted to Scotland with the Queen Consort........and another "red box".


----------



## Meanderer

"King Charles III's new monogram was revealed Tuesday as the official period of mourning for his mother, Queen Elizabeth II, came to a close. The emblem, known as the king's cypher, will appear on government buildings, state documents and some post boxes in the coming months and years."

"It features the initial C intertwined with the letter R for Rex, the Latin word for king. The Roman numeral III sits in the center of the R and a crown hovers above the letters."


----------



## Meanderer

"King Charles III will continue to observe one of the Queen's morning rituals - having a human alarm clock.   Her Majesty was famously awoken by the sound of live bagpipes every day, with a royal piper playing for 15 minutes beneath her window throughout her 70-year-long reign."

"The sweet tradition, which dates back to Queen Victoria's era, would be upheld at all of the late monarch's residences *– *from Balmoral Castle in Scotland to Windsor Castle in Berkshire. It's understood that Charles, who automatically inherited the throne upon the Queen's death on September 8, will now also be starting his day with the distinctive tune."

"PM Scott Methven of the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders, the musician who has held the honorable job since 2015, will likely see a change in his hours once he starts working for the King. His services for the Queen reportedly used to commence at 9 am, with the late monarch getting as much sleep as possible in her older age. Charles, however, is famously an early riser, with some reports suggesting that he wakes as early as 7 am."






“If the piper started at 9 am, it’s unlikely the King would be there to hear him,” a source told the _Telegraph_ (opens in new tab). “He would have to start at 7 am if he wants his music to be heard.”

"Methven may also have to relocate for the duty to either Clarence House or Buckingham Palace, where the new King is expected to spend most of his time as Head of State."

"Charles is a great lover of tradition and I’d fully expect him to preserve the role. He has an affinity with all things Scotland and anyone who has spent time at Dumfries House will know that a bagpiper is a regular after-dinner fixture," the source added.


----------



## Meanderer

London      CNN Business         —    

     "The portrait of King Charles III that will feature on British coins has been unveiled by the Royal Mint, the official maker of UK coins."

     "The image, which will first appear on commemorative £5 and 50 pence coins to honor the life of the late Queen Elizabeth II, was designed by British sculptor Martin Jennings and approved by the monarch, according to a statement from the Royal Mint."

     "In line with tradition, the King’s portrait will face to the left, the opposite direction to his mother’s."  (READ MORE)





The King's effigy will first appear on  commemorative £5 and 50 pence coins.


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> 09/23/2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nick Bullen is an award-winning documentarian who has been producing programs about the British royal family for 20 years and has worked closely with King Charles for about a decade."
> 
> _"I think the king has been remarkable," said Bullen. "His speech to the nation was impeccable. It was absolutely pitch-perfect. And you know, the way that he and the rest of the royal family operated throughout this whole period has been nothing short of a master class in how to exemplify the queen’s work in terms of duty and service. He is now in Balmoral [where the queen passed] to have some quiet time, to reflect and gather his thoughts. He’s been supporting the nation, guiding the nation and welcoming world leaders from across the globe. But he now needs his private time to mourn. He needs this time to reflect on this loss. Up until now, he had to share his grief with the rest of the world."_


He may decide to change it at his Coronation.  Although at almost 74, and being called Charles all these years, it may cause too much confusion.  Even for him.


----------



## Meanderer

"As with previous British kings, and unlike the Queen, King Charles III wears no crown on the coins that feature his portrait. That's because it is tradition that only female monarchs wear a crown on their coins, and if you look back through the coins over the last several hundred years you'll see just that."

"Queen Elizabeth II wore a crown on her coins, but her father King George VI didn't. Similarly, coins featuring Queen Victoria showed her wearing a crown whilst her predecessor, King William IV, wore no crown on his coins."


----------



## hollydolly

You could be King Charles III's new neighbour with views of Windsor Castle if you buy Harford Manor £30million









1000, bottle wine cellar..


----------



## Meanderer

"King Charles III will miss the upcoming COP27 climate change summit in Egypt, CNN understands, after British media reported that Prime Minister Liz Truss advised him to drop his plans to attend."

"CNN understands that the King’s attendance at COP27 had not been confirmed and following consultations with the government, there was a joint agreement that this would not be the right occasion for Charles’s first overseas visit as a sovereign."

"King Charles attended the climate change conference as Prince of Wales in 2021. COP27 is due to take place in Sharm El Sheikh, Egypt in November 2022."

"Prince of Wales, Prince William, will also not be attending the climate change summit, according to Kensington Palace."


----------



## Laurie

How sad that one of the first independent acts of the King was to make his elder son, like himself of German origin, titular head of England's vassal state of Wales, particularly when the true Prince, descended of the last indigenous Prince  Llewellyn is, alive and well and living in England  and when at the last poll, taken before the late Queen's passing, indicated that less than 50% of the people in Wales wanted William to succeed his father as Prince of Wales

No doubt in the fullness of time we shall see the full panoply of an investiture at Caernarfon castle, one of the major forts used in the subjugation of Wales ( sound familiar to any Native Americans?) and hated symbol of English dominance over Wales to reinforce and emphasise that dominance, one reason why I and many thousands of my compatriots will never set foot over the threshold of the accursed place

Of course, I must declare an interest, my true name my given name is Morddwyd which first appears in written form in about 1315 and is taken from the Mabinogion a Welsh epic poem. This name does not appear on my birth certificate, of course because Welsh names were not permitted on Welsh birth certificates in the era when I was born, the first half of the 20th century!


*Slava Ukraini!*


----------



## hollydolly

OH for goodness sake... German. ?.. a million years ago.. ..stop !!


----------



## Lewkat

Laurie said:


> How sad that one of the first independent acts of the King was to make his elder son, like himself of German origin, titular head of England's vassal state of Wales, particularly when the true Prince, descended of the last indigenous Prince  Llewellyn is, alive and well and living in England  and when at the last poll, taken before the late Queen's passing, indicated that less than 50% of the people in Wales wanted William to succeed his father as Prince of Wales
> 
> No doubt in the fullness of time we shall see the full panoply of an investiture at Caernarfon castle, one of the major forts used in the subjugation of Wales ( sound familiar to any Native Americans?) and hated symbol of English dominance over Wales to reinforce and emphasise that dominance, one reason why I and many thousands of my compatriots will never set foot over the threshold of the accursed place
> 
> Of course, I must declare an interest, my true name my given name is Morddwyd which first appears in written form in about 1315 and is taken from the Mabinogion a Welsh epic poem. This name does not appear on my birth certificate, of course because Welsh names were not permitted on Welsh birth certificates in the era when I was born, the first half of the 20th century!
> 
> 
> *Slava Ukraini!*


King Charles' mother was from Scotland and Britain.  Her husband was born in the UK.  That ethnic background was from previous monarchs.


----------



## Meanderer

Mon, October 3, 2022

Buckingham Palace has unveiled a new portrait of the royal family. A new image released on 2nd October presents King Charles III, Queen Consort Camila, and the Prince and Princess of Wales as a family unit.


----------



## Meanderer

"Prince William and Kate Middleton received their new titles as Prince and Princess of Wales on 9th September, with King Charles announcing the news in his first public speech as a monarch."

"The prince title previously belonged to Charles, while the princess title once belonged to Princess Diana."

"The couple made their first visit to the region since receiving their titles last Tuesday, where they met with crew and volunteers at Anglesey and the RNLI Holyhead Lifeboat Station in Holyhead, followed by a meeting with volunteers and members of the public at St. Thomas Church in Swansea."

"For the visit, Middleton layered a sophisticated red coat with gold buttons over a black top, silky black wide-leg pants, and a pair of black pointed-toe heels."


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> King Charles' mother was from Scotland and Britain.  Her husband was born in the UK.  That ethnic background was from previous monarchs.


No his mother Queen Elizabeth was not Scottish, she was born in London..England. Her husband Prince Philip was Born in Corfu Greece.. to a Danish Father and a German Mother

His grandmother  Elizabeth Bowes Lyon ( the Queen Mother )  was born next door to where I live practically, in a nearby small hamlet .. here in Hertfordshire.. .. His  maternal grandfather George  V1  ( the queens' father) was born in Sandringham Norfolk east of England.. just 70 miles from where I live..

His maternal Great   Grandfather George V was born in London...


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Mon, October 3, 2022
> 
> Buckingham Palace has unveiled a new portrait of the royal family. A new image released on 2nd October presents King Charles III, Queen Consort Camila, and the Prince and Princess of Wales as a family unit.


Now known as the Fab 4...  Bestowed the  unofficial title in preference to William and Harry and their wives..to King Cahrles, Queen consort Camilla..  and his heir and his wife.. this is something the prince promised before the Queen died, that he would slim down the Monarchy.. which means it's less for the taxpayer to pay for.. and rightly so..


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> No his mother Queen Elizabeth was not Scottish, she was born in London..England. Her husband Prince Philip was Born in Corfu Greece.. to a Danish Father and a German Mother
> 
> His grandmother  Elizabeth Bowes Lyon ( the Queen Mother )  was born next door to where I live practically, in a nearby small hamlet .. here in Hertfordshire.. .. His  maternal grandfather George  V1  ( the queens' father) was born in Sandringham Norfolk east of England.. just 70 miles from where I live..
> 
> His maternal Great   Grandfather George V was born in London...


Sorry, I was thinking of his grandmother's family.  So much is made by some Brits re: that Saxe-Coburg Gotha origins.  Who cares these days?


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> Sorry, I was thinking of his grandmother's family.  So much is made by some Brits re: that Saxe-Coburg Gotha origins.  Who cares these days?


Yes it's true.. I get fed up hearing people calling them Germans.. Elizabeth Bowes Lyon..the Queen mother, Charles' Grandmother is often mistakenly reported as being Scottish, she was not, she was born here close to where I live, and her mother Charles great Grandmother Cecilia Bowes Lyon  who lived in Scotland at Glamis Castle  where she raised Elizabeth  was Born in London ... aside from Charles Grandmother , Philips Mother princess Alice.. there's no near relatives for generations who are German.. and even if there was .. so what !! That's what I say... in fact we could all go down that route couldn't we ?.. I might as well say I'm a Viking because that's where my ancestors were from..


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> Yes it's true.. I get fed up hearing people calling them Germans.. Elizabeth Bowes Lyon..the Queen mother, Charles' Grandmother is often mistakenly reported as being Scottish, she was not, she was born here close to where I live, and her mother Charles great Grandmother Cecilia Bowes Lyon  who lived in Scotland at Glamis Castle  where she raised Elizabeth  was Born in London ... aside from Charles Grandmother , Philips Mother princess Alice.. there's no near relatives for generations who are German.. and even if there was .. so what !! That's what I say... in fact we could all go down that route couldn't we ?.. I might as well say I'm a Viking because that's where my ancestors were from..


Ditto here.  Mine were from Norway, emigrated to Ireland.  I don't think most of us are what we think we originally descended from


----------



## Meanderer

Kate Middleton and Queen Camilla Are Poised for a Tiara Moment as King Charles Hosts First State Visit

"Kate Middleton and Queen Camilla are set to dazzle in stunning headpieces as King Charles III hosts his first state visit as monarch next month."

"Buckingham Palace announced that the President of South Africa, Cyril Ramaphosa, and his wife, Dr. Tshepo Motsepe, will be in the U.K. between Nov. 22 and 24."

"Although the itinerary has not been released, it is likely that a glittering state banquet at Buckingham Palace will be a centerpiece of the visit, meaning Princess Kate, Queen Camilla and other royal guests will be resplendent in some of the royal jewels. As the most senior royals aside from King Charles and Camilla, Prince William and Kate — the new Prince and Princess of Wales — will take a central role in helping host the South African leader and his businesswoman wife over the three days."


----------



## hollydolly

I don't know why the Media Inist on Calling  the Princess of Wales Kate Middleton... in the first place her name is Catherine,  and secondly no other Princess of Wales has been called by their maiden name after they were married


----------



## Jules

This logic seems to make sense.  From:
https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertainment/kate-middleton-maiden-name.html/



> Continuing to call Kate Middleton by her nickname and her maiden name makes the Duchess of Cambridge feel more relatable. “That ‘Middleton’ surname always acted — and still does act, in a way — like a reminder of the ‘fairy-tale’ element of their romance: Kate dating, and then marrying, an actual prince could happen to you,” Vanity Fair notes.





> If the public is so comfortable calling Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge by her nickname, Kate, why isn’t her husband? As it turns out, Prince William does call Kate Middleton nicknames — but he does it behind closed doors.
> Pet names and nicknames are a big no-no in the royal family, which is why you never (with the exception of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle, who don’t go by their real first names and have used terms of endearment while in public) hear Prince William call his wife anything other than “Catherine.”


----------



## hollydolly

Continuing to call Kate Middleton by her nickname and her maiden name makes the Duchess of Cambridge feel more relatable. “That ‘Middleton’ surname always acted — and still does act, in a way — like a reminder of the ‘fairy-tale’ element of their romance: Kate dating, and then marrying, an actual prince could happen to you,” Vanity Fair notes.

what  absolute Baloney..it is and always will be the way the British media tend to ensure that those not born into the Monarchy never forget their from ''Lowly stock ''

ETA...sorry not calling Jules rubbish... the article is rubbish...  this is the one major difference between the USA and the UK.. the USA encourages those who have made something of their lives.. the British try and drag them back down .. and ensure they never forget where they came from. I hate that!!


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> OH for goodness sake... German. ?.. a million years ago.. ..stop !!


Ignoring a name change for political correctness sake they were both born Battenburgs and the late Queen was born a Saxe Coburg. 

That is not a million years ago!


----------



## hollydolly

Laurie said:


> Ignoring a name change for political correctness sake they were both born Battenburgs and the late Queen was born a Saxe Coburg.
> 
> That is not a million years ago!


so they had a name that went back centuries.. so what.. she wasn't German, neither was her parents  or grandparents.. and even if they had been.. so what ?..and in fact the Queen was not born Saxe -Gotha..  she was born Windsor.. as was her father

_The House of Windsor came into being in 1917, when the name was adopted as the British Royal Family's official name by a proclamation of King George V, replacing the historic name of *Saxe-Coburg-Gotha*. It remains the family name of the current Royal Family.

https://www.royal.uk/royal-family-name_


----------



## Jamala

An insight into the life of Princess Alice of Battenberg (the mother of Prince Philip). A fascinating but tragic life. She married Prince Andrew of Greece and was also known as Princess Andrew. The couple had four daughters and one son (Philip). Three of the daughters married prominent Nazis.
When Cecile died in a plane crash, Philip was seen marching with the Nazis at her funeral in Germany.
Alice was diagnosed with schizophrenia in 1930 and was admitted into sanitariums for the mentally ill both in Berlin and Switzerlad. She received some horrific treatment at the instigation of Sigmund Freud.
Princess Alice founded an order of nuns in Greece and she dressed like one but never took the vows. At Queen Elizabeth’s coronation, she wore her nun’s habit.
When she died she was initially laid to rest on the grounds of Windsor Castle in 1969 but her dying wish was to be buried in the Jerusalem crypt on the Mount of Olives next to her aunt, Grand Duchess Elizabeth Feodorovna, who was killed in the Russian Revolution. This_ did_ happen many years later when her body was removed from Windsor.
There’s lots more to this poor woman’s story, in this interesting video:


----------



## Jamala

British Queen Victoria, who belonged to the House of Hanover, had married the German Prince Albert from the noble family of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha in the 19th century. The name was changed to Windsor because of anti German sentiment during the first world war.
One can change a name, but cannot change their ancestry or the blood that runs through their veins. They cannot change their genes. The Windsors are of German ancestry. Prince Charles has German ancestry through both his mother, Queen Elizabeth II, and his father, Prince Philip.


----------



## Jamala

No one is really sure exactly where Queen Elizabeth, the late Queen’s Mother was born. General thought it was in Hitchin in Hertfordshire, but exact proof does not really exist. Queen Elizabeth was born at 17 Bruton street, Mayfair, London, whilst Princess Margaret was born at Glamis Castle in Scotland.

https://royalcentral.co.uk/uk/the-mystery-of-the-queen-mothers-birthplace-106860/


----------



## Laurie

Lewkat said:


> King Charles' mother was from Scotland and Britain.  Her husband was born in the UK.  That ethnic background was from previous monarchs.


Much as she loved the country, the late Queen was not Scottish. 

She was born in London of a Saxe Coburg  father and a Scottish mother.  People of that generation took the nationality of the father, just as ladies of that generation adopted their husband's name upon marriage..

Similarly it is the convention that people take their ethnicity from their father, not from the monarch.

William is a Battenburg and so are, and will be, all his male progeny.

However the whole family could be directly descended from Harold but that does not give them the right to name who should be Prince of Wales. 

That is decided as is their own succession and all titles   by Primogeniture.


----------



## Meanderer

"A kilted King Charles III and his wife, Queen Consort Camilla, depart Scotland's Dunfermline Abbey on Oct. 3, 2022, where they celebrated its 950th anniversary following a visit with local officials and Scotland's First Minister Nicola Sturgeon to mark Dunfermline being granted city status during the late queen's Platinum Jubilee."

“There could be no more fitting way to mark my beloved mother’s extraordinary life of service than by granting this honor to a place made famous by its own long and distinguished history, and by the indispensable role it has played in the life of our country,” Charles said in a speech.

“We gather to celebrate this great occasion but also to commemorate the life of Her late Majesty, whose deep love for Scotland was one of the foundations of her life," he added.


----------



## Meanderer

"The Scottish first minister also paid tribute to the late Queen Elizabeth II.   After observing a two minute's silence at a special sitting of the Scottish Parliament, Ms Sturgeon paid tribute to Queen Elizabeth II, saying she has "been the anchor of our nation".  “Most of us simply don’t remember life without the Queen," s he told MSPs."

"Ms Sturgeon also said it was her "solemn duty and my honour" to move the motion of condolence on Monday, adding: "For all across our country this is a time of profound sorrow."

“While the nation’s grief is for a Queen, the Royal Family’s is for their beloved mother, grandmother and great grandmother.”


----------



## Meanderer

A smiling King Charles III, is "Just Fine", thank you very much.






Just Fine gives King Charles III first winner at Leicester





Just Fine made history as the first winner for King Charles III since he inherited the late Queen's horses.

The 10-3 shot, who won at Leicester, was the sixth runner to carry the royal purple, red and gold colours since Queen Elizabeth II died on 8 September.

Ryan Moore rode the horse to victory for trainer Sir Michael Stoute in the 10-furlong handicap race at 15:10 BST.

"A winner for the King! It is great to have done that for him - and he was very impressive," said Stoute.

Just Fine won the £15,000 race by four and a half lengths from the 9-4 favourite Sea The Casper.


Sir Michael Stoute Trainee Just Fine


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> so they had a name that went back centuries.. so what.. she wasn't German, neither was her parents  or grandparents.. and even if they had been.. so what ?..and in fact the Queen was not born Saxe -Gotha..  she was born Windsor.. as was her father
> 
> _The House of Windsor came into being in 1917, when the name was adopted as the British Royal Family's official name by a proclamation of King George V, replacing the historic name of *Saxe-Coburg-Gotha*. It remains the family name of the current Royal Family.
> 
> https://www.royal.uk/royal-family-name_


I didn't say the late Queen or any of the Royal Family was German, I simply said they were of German origin, as is the case with most of the crowned heads of Europe since they are descended from Queen Victoria. 

The fact that the family name was changed to Windsor for political correctness reasons has no bearing on the fact that she was born a Sex Coburg.

You can change the name of a horse to cow but it still won't give milk. 

Her grandmother was Princess Mary of Teck, German born and bred and the most British of all British Queens, setting standards still alive today.

There was no hanky panky when she was around, and Windsor knew that whether he ascended the throne or not his mother would never receive Wallis Simpson!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*King Charles III has met the man in charge of policing in Leicester following recent disorder in the city. *

"Temporary Chief Constable Rob Nixon travelled to Edinburgh on Monday at the request of the King."

"About 300 members of the British South Asian community met the monarch to recognise the contributions they have made to the country."

"It comes after disorder broke out on 17 September amid tensions involving parts of the Hindu and Muslim communities."






"Mr Nixon said: "It was a real privilege to meet His Majesty The King on his first public engagement since the Queen's death and I thought it was significant that he wanted to understand what had been happening in Leicester."

"He was obviously appreciative of what our role has been in terms of policing, and he was very, very interested in hearing the community voice... and so many key people within them are pulling together to bring back harmony, along with also understanding the role of social media and misinformation and how that can cause increased tension."


----------



## Lewkat

Laurie said:


> Much as she loved the country, the late Queen was not Scottish.
> 
> She was born in London of a Saxe Coburg  father and a Scottish mother.  People of that generation took the nationality of the father, just as ladies of that generation adopted their husband's name upon marriage..
> 
> Similarly it is the convention that people take their ethnicity from their father, not from the monarch.
> 
> William is a Battenburg and so are, and will be, all his male progeny.
> 
> However the whole family could be directly descended from Harold but that does not give them the right to name who should be Prince of Wales.
> 
> That is decided as is their own succession and all titles   by Primogeniture.


According to the Bible, children get their ethnicity from the mother.  According to DNA experts the Mdna, or the mother DNA determines the child's ethnicity.  So, even if monarchs claim that fathers are the determining factor of one's ethnicity, they are wrong.  Often, monarchs are wrong, so nothing new there.


----------



## Jules

Looking at the photos of all four, I checked King Charles height.  He’s 5’10” and William is 6’3”.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Looking at the photos of all four, I checked King Charles height.  He’s 5’10” and William is 6’3”.


Correct... !


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> *King Charles III has met the man in charge of policing in Leicester following recent disorder in the city. *
> 
> "Temporary Chief Constable Rob Nixon travelled to Edinburgh on Monday at the request of the King."
> 
> "About 300 members of the British South Asian community met the monarch to recognise the contributions they have made to the country."
> 
> "It comes after disorder broke out on 17 September amid tensions involving parts of the Hindu and Muslim communities."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mr Nixon said: "It was a real privilege to meet His Majesty The King on his first public engagement since the Queen's death and I thought it was significant that he wanted to understand what had been happening in Leicester."
> 
> "He was obviously appreciative of what our role has been in terms of policing, and he was very, very interested in hearing the community voice... and so many key people within them are pulling together to bring back harmony, along with also understanding the role of social media and misinformation and how that can cause increased tension."


This report is slightly misleading. It makes it read like Leicester is in Scotland which it isn't its in the Midlands of England


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> This report is slightly misleading. It makes it read like Leicester is in Scotland which it isn't its in the Midlands of England


Everything in Leicester, is "Just Fine"!


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Everything in Leicester, is "Just Fine"!


lol..unfortunately it isn't...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Laurie

I think you're on shaky ground with DNA.

The royal family shared DNA with Kaiser Bill, Czar Nicholas and a couple of US presidents!


----------



## Meanderer

Wed, October 5, 2022




"Following Prince William’s inheritance of the Duchy of Cornwall, a new report claims King Charles III will pay his son a whopping £700,000 a year in rent for his Highgrove Estate. Just a little bit of money, then."

"The Duchy of Cornwall comprises of 128,000 acres of land and a £345 million property portfolio, which has always passed to the reigning monarch’s eldest child. In this case, that’s Prince William."

"Inheriting the title of Prince of Wales means William is now the biggest private landowner in Britain with £1.2 billion worth of properties; including farms, housing developments, seven castles, woodland, coastlines and commercial properties."  (READ MORE)


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> "The coronation of King Charles III will take place on June 3 next year, it has been reported. While an official announcement has yet to be made, Bloomberg, citing government officials, reported that “plans are converging” on the first Saturday in June. Buckingham Palace did not respond to a request from The Daily Beast for comment, however, given that June is a key ceremonial month for royal events, the date seems credible."


..the Palace has just denied it...
_Buckingham Palace has denied speculation that King Charles III will be coronated on June 3 next year. 

It comes after the date, which falls on a Saturday, was reported by Bloomberg quoting anonymous 'UK officials'. 

The publication said the date would represent a 'touching tribute' to the Queen, marking 70 years and one day since the late monarch's coronation in 1953. 
It added that ahead of a public announcement, discussions are still taking place over which other day will become an official holiday to mark the occasion.  

But a Buckingham Palace source has since told MailOnline that any reports on a date are 'purely speculation.' 

They said: 'Without offering any further hints or clues, I can assure you that no date has yet been agreed upon or signed off and anyone who suggests otherwise is incorrect. 

'Discussions are actively ongoing and a decision and announcement will be made in due course as soon as the there is a firm conclusion.' 


_


----------



## Jamala

Yes, I believe it is official, June 3, 2023 is the big day for King Charles. I shall be back home to enjoy the pomp and ceremony!


For his coronation. Charles will be decked out in nearly $4 billion (!!) of coronation regalia. Yes, billion, with a B. "How could one man possibly wear that much jewelry?" you might ask. But the collection is comprised of the St. Edwards Crown, Sovereign's Ring, Imperial State Crown, Sovereign’s Sceptre with dove, Sovereign’s Sceptre with the cross, Sovereign’s Orb, Gold Ampulla, the Spurs, and the Sword of Offering, all littered with gem stones like diamonds, sapphires, rubies, and pearls.

The St. Edwards Crown hasn't been worn in 200 years, because of its sheer weight (clocking in at 4.9 pounds). Even more impressive is the Sovereign's Scepter with Cross, which holds the world's most expensive diamond, the Cullinan, believed to be approximately 530 carats and estimated to be worth $430 million.


----------



## Pink Biz

October 4, 2022

*Princess Anne took a ride on the Staten Island Ferry during a visit to New York City*.

The sister of Britain’s King Charles III was ushered to the ferry’s pilothouse as the Manhattan-bound ship crossed the New York Harbor on Tuesday escorted by police boats. A fireboat greeted the ferry with a water display just before docking.

The ferry trip came after the princess was given a tour of Staten Island’s National Lighthouse Museum. The visit included an an unveiling of a miniature figurine of Needles Lighthouse, in the Isle of Wight, in memory of her parents.

Princess Anne is the only daughter Queen Elizabeth II, who died last month.

The princess attended a luncheon in Manhattan after the ferry trip and praised the lighthouse museum in a speech.

“The lighthouse still has a really important part to play,” she said. “The story that goes with lighthouses and how we got here is just as important, and (the) museum has made an astonishing impact in telling that story.”


----------



## hollydolly

_King Charles’s cut-down Coronation is set to last little more than an hour, The Mail on Sunday can reveal. The service at Westminster Abbey next year will have fewer arcane rituals and be significantly shorter than the 1953 ceremony when Queen Elizabeth was crowned.

King Charles is understood to want his Coronation to set the tone for a streamlined and modern monarchy, while retaining some of the pomp and majesty that stunned the world during the Queen’s lying-in-state and funeral ceremonies.

The MoS can reveal that under a blueprint known as Operation Golden Orb:
_

_The Coronation ceremony is set to be dramatically cut in length from more than three hours to just over an hour;_
_The guest list for the ceremony is likely to be slashed from 8,000 to 2,000, with hundreds of nobles and parliamentarians missing out;_
_Discussions have been held about a more relaxed dress code, with peers possibly allowed to wear lounge suits instead of ceremonial robes;_
_Ancient and time-consuming rituals – including presenting the monarch with gold ingots – will be axed to save time;_
_Prince William is likely to play an important role in helping to plan the ceremony._
_






_
The Golden coach, which the Queen said was the most uncomfortable vehicle she'd ever ridden in.. 

_But Palace insiders say the Duke of Norfolk, who as Earl Marshal is masterminding the Coronation, has been tasked with preparing a simpler, shorter and more diverse ceremony that reflects modern Britain.

‘The King has stripped back a lot of the Coronation in recognition that the world has changed in the past 70 years,’ one well-placed source said last night.
_


----------



## Meanderer

Opinion by Eugene Robinson
"King Charles III comes to the throne in a very different era. Britain is a vibrant, fractious and multicultural society, and the British Empire is gone. He has to know that Britain’s elevated status in the world, relative to its population and might, is not divinely ordained — nor is it guaranteed. And he has already signaled that he will be a very different monarch."

"Like British kings and queens before him, going back to Henry VIII, he is now the head of the Church of England, and at his coronation he will promise to be “Defender of the Faith.” But he has been more ecumenical than his mother in his approach to religion, pledging to defend Britain’s multiple faiths last week in a reception whose invitees included Christian, Jewish, Muslim, Buddhist and Sikh religious leaders."


Opinion:  Why King Charles III will surprise us  By  Ben Judah


----------



## Jamala

My oracle tells me “Operation Golden Orb” (coronation of King Charles) may not be on the 3 June being it’s a Saturday. These events are usually held on a week day. My bet is, 2 June 2023.They’d better hurry up and decide, I need to book a flight.

King Charles has just hired Pipe Major Paul Burns, who played the bagpipes at Queen Elizabeth's funeral, to be his personal piper, and play for him every morning. Burns is the King's human alarm clock—except he plays much later than the monarch actually wakes up, according to a source


----------



## hollydolly

Jamala said:


> My oracle tells me “Operation Golden Orb” (coronation of King Charles) may not be on the 3 June being it’s a Saturday. These events are usually held on a week day. My bet is, 2 June 2023.They’d better hurry up and decide, I need to book a flight.
> 
> King Charles has just hired Pipe Major Paul Burns, who played the bagpipes at Queen Elizabeth's funeral, to be his personal piper, and play for him every morning. Burns is the King's human alarm clock—except he plays much later than the monarch actually wakes up, according to a source


I already posted that it wouldn't be on that date.. the palace has already denied it will be on that date!

Where in Herts are you ?


----------



## Meanderer

A new era begins for King Charles III and Queen Camilla.

"On Tuesday, the profile photo for the Royal Family's accounts on Instagram, Twitter and Facebook was changed to reflect the new sovereign and Queen Consort."






"Carefully chosen, the new image shows the couple staring straight ahead, the King's military medals on full display. The picture was taken at the Balmoral War Memorial in Scotland in May 2020, on the 75th anniversary of VE Day, when the Allied Forces accepted the surrender of Nazi Germany, the beginning of the end of World War II."


----------



## hollydolly

Whatever anyone may think of Camilla ..she's a hundred percent supportive of Charles, without her I don't believe he;d be able to take on the role of King, at this age...at least not with the same confidence


----------



## Meanderer

Will King Charles III change course on Israel?
_Ron Prosor is the Israeli ambassador to Germany. He previously served as Israel’s ambassador to the U.K. and ambassador to the U.N._






"Many Israelis share the sense of grief over the death of Queen Elizabeth, despite the late royal never visiting Israel and only meeting one Israeli head of state."

"Although few met her personally, many in the U.K. now feel orphaned and deserted. Many Israelis share this sense of British grief and have found a way to express this sorrow. But why should Israelis care about the queen, whose only meeting with an Israeli head of state took place 50 years after Israel’s independence, in 1997, when she met then-Israeli President Ezer Weizman?"

_"That meeting was moving to all participants. Weizman told her that he had the privilege of defending the British Empire when he was a pilot in the Royal Air Force under her father, King George VI. I can still recall the awe on the face of the Queen Mother, who took the unusual move of joining the state dinner. Who knows what other great conversations the queen would have experienced had she decided to accept more such visits by Israeli presidents."_

_"Now King Charles III is in charge....He will have to make his own unique imprint in this new world, and he could start doing so by making a royal visit to Israel."_

(Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

10/11/2022
Queen Consort Camilla joins King Charles to thank local officials in Aberdeenshire who organized and supported the Queen's final journey from Balmoral.


"King Charles III paid special thanks to the team who organised and supported his mother's final journey from her beloved Balmoral estate in Aberdeenshire after her passing.  The new monarch, 73, and his wife Camilla, 75, attended a reception at Station Square, the Victoria and Albert Halls, in the village of Ballater."  

"The pair were pictured reminiscing on headlines documenting the Queen's passing and her final send off as they mingled with attendees."


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Will King Charles III change course on Israel?
> _Ron Prosor is the Israeli ambassador to Germany. He previously served as Israel’s ambassador to the U.K. and ambassador to the U.N._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Many Israelis share the sense of grief over the death of Queen Elizabeth, despite the late royal never visiting Israel and only meeting one Israeli head of state."
> 
> "Although few met her personally, many in the U.K. now feel orphaned and deserted. Many Israelis share this sense of British grief and have found a way to express this sorrow. But why should Israelis care about the queen, whose only meeting with an Israeli head of state took place 50 years after Israel’s independence, in 1997, when she met then-Israeli President Ezer Weizman?"
> 
> _"That meeting was moving to all participants. Weizman told her that he had the privilege of defending the British Empire when he was a pilot in the Royal Air Force under her father, King George VI. I can still recall the awe on the face of the Queen Mother, who took the unusual move of joining the state dinner. Who knows what other great conversations the queen would have experienced had she decided to accept more such visits by Israeli presidents."_
> 
> _"Now King Charles III is in charge....He will have to make his own unique imprint in this new world, and he could start doing so by making a royal visit to Israel."_
> 
> (Read More)


https://www.timesofisrael.com/queen...lationship-with-the-british-jewish-community/


----------



## Mizmo

All I can see now is a couple who should have been married in the beginning.
 They were obviously very much in love.
I am happy that they have made it to where they are.

 Charles was forced into the marriage  with Diana for the purpose of heir production.
 It was obvious to all that they were not in love with each other. She was said to be besotted by the idea of marrying a prince.
She wasn't quite the sweet angel as portrayed in news world and Camilla  wasn't quite the 'witch' either.
Camilla did not fit the mould at that time.
We read all of this  and more in the news magazines at the time it was happening.
I remember it well.

Good luck and happiness to them in their new roles.


----------



## Meanderer

With Queen Camilla in Royal Deeside, King Charles’ Scottish House


----------



## hollydolly

_King Charles' Coronation will take place on May 6 next year with the Queen Consort being crowned alongside him, Buckingham Palace has revealed.

The new monarch will be officially crowned in what is expected to be a scaled back version of the ancient ceremony conducted by the Archbishop of Canterbury at Westminster Abbey.

King Charles, 73, is said to want a more modest affair than is tradition with the event being cut down to less than an hour, the guest list slashed by a three quarters and a less formal dress code.

The Coronation will reflect the monarch's role today and look towards the future, while being rooted in longstanding traditions and pageantry,' the Palace confirmed as it revealed the date.

The announcement comes amid much speculation that the momentous occasion is being slimmed down amid the cost of living crisis and to make way for a more streamlined, modern monarchy.

Palace insiders said that while the Coronation will include the same core elements of the traditional ceremony which has retained a similar structure for more than 1,000 years, it would recognise the 'spirit of our times'.

It is expected to be much 'smaller and simpler' than the three-hour spectacle of the late Queen's momentous Coronation in 1953.




_


----------



## Jamala

It's on...


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III looks to restore 18th century clock in special TV appearance
Updated 12th October 2022





"King Charles III will send two historic items, including an 18th century bracket clock, for restoration during a special episode of the BBC television show "The Repair Shop."

"The monarch's TV appearance is part of the broadcaster's 100th anniversary celebrations and will see him join the show's host Jay Blades and his team of expert craftspeople on their mission to preserve heritage craft skills, the BBC said in a press release.
The episode was filmed between fall 2021 and March this year, before Charles became monarch following the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth II."


----------



## hollydolly

Blimey I didn't realise Jay Blades was so tall.. He has been on a show himself , learning to read.. apparently he never learened to read and write.. goodness knows how he followed a script..


----------



## Meanderer

The Flowers on Queen Elizabeth's Casket Featured Myrtle From Her Wedding

"The funeral bouquet atop Queen Elizabeth's casket held special meaning, thanks to King Charles III. Not only did each flower serve its own purpose, but the myrtle used in the bouquet was grown from the same myrtle the Queen carried in her wedding bouquet when she married Prince Philip in 1947."
​"At The King's request, the wreath contains foliage of Rosemary, English Oak and Myrtle (cut from a plant grown from Myrtle in The Queen's wedding bouquet) and flowers, in shades of gold, pink and deep burgundy, with touches of white, cut from the gardens of Royal Residences," a tweet from Buckingham Palace read.




"Each aspect of the bouquet was chosen with intention. The rosemary represents remembrance, the English oak symbolizes the strength of love, and the myrtle represents a happy marriage. Additionally, the floral arrangement contained sweet peas, a favorite of the queen's and the flower of her birth month, April, along with dahlias, roses, autumnal hydrangeas, sedum, scabious, and scented pelargoniums."

"The flowers were all cut from the gardens of Buckingham Palace, Clarence House, and Highgrove House. Also at the King's request, the funeral wreath was sustainably made without the use of floral foam."


----------



## Meanderer

The Gardener King: The New British Monarch’s Passion for Sustainable Gardening
"Whatever your thoughts on monarchy, King Charles III has been a hugely vocal and consistent campaigner for nature. Long before we had even heard the term “climate crisis” or “sustainability,” he was pleading for a more eco-friendly approach. When he was just 22 years old, the fresh-faced Prince of Wales addressed the Countryside in a 1970 conference to speak on what we’d now call “green issues.” He was often dismissed as a crazy eccentric who talked to his plants. But as we’ve all collectively caught up with these ideas, Great Britain’s newly minted monarch has looked prophetic."






​Above: The meadows in spring at Highgrove.

"Highgrove, the King’s beloved country house in the Cotswolds, has acted as a test bed for sustainable gardening. When he bought the house in 1980, he set about implementing all his ideas on nature and horticulture. He tasked Dame Miriam Rothschild with creating wildflower meadows, including the famous swathe of vivid blue camassias that frame the grassland up to the house."​



​


----------



## hollydolly

yes we're all a little tired of his postulating about Climate change and Organic growing... he may have been proved right.. but  we could all do the hard work of organic growing if we had a ton of gardeners and experts at our beck and call


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> yes we're all a little tired of his postulating about Climate change and Organic growing... he may have been proved right.. but  we could all do the hard work of organic growing if we had a ton of gardeners and experts at our beck and call


Holly, you have to understand that this thread was created, mainly for us "Yanks and Colonists", who are not tired of hearing it.  To try to interest our UK members, would be like "preaching to the choir".  We get very little of this in from our US media.  Cut us some slack, thank you.


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Holly, you have to understand that this thread was created, mainly for us "Yanks and Colonists", who are not tired of hearing it.  To try to interest our UK members, would be like "preaching to the choir".  We get very little of this in from our US media.  Cut us some slack, thank you.


yes but surely you'd also be interested in knowing what the British public's opinion on these things are too.....ok..I'll say nothing more about OUR king on this thread.. even when it's erroneous...


----------



## Jamala

The beautiful gardens at Highgrove are well worth a visit. The gardens are open to the public certain months of the year and my favourite is the Cottage Garden.


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> yes but surely you'd also be interested in knowing what the British public's opinion on these things are too.....ok..I'll say nothing more about OUR king on this thread.. even when it's erroneous...


Thanks, Holly.  I knew you would understand.


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles sends NTAs into a frenzy with unexpected appearance over hit soap




"In the video King Charles said: "I am delighted to help celebrate the 50th anniversary of Emmerdale and, I’m afraid I remember when it was called Emmerdale Farm, owned by the Sugdens."

"It is a testament to all the hard work of the production team that it has since become such an important British institutions and a major British export with hundreds of thousands of fans from Scandinavia and New Zealand, all keen to follow the fortunes of what’s left of the Sugdens and their new neighbours."

"King Charles also praised the soap for its environmental contributions.  He said: "What makes Emmerdale so special is that it has kept true to original writer, Kevin Laffan, who wanted to demonstrate farming as not just a job, it’s a whole way of life."


----------



## Meanderer

Sydni Ellis
Fri, October 14, 2022

Another Baby Royal? Kate Middleton Reportedly Convinced Prince William to Try for One More






"Baby fever is in the air, and Kate Middleton seems to have caught it! After visiting newborn babies and their parents at a hospital earlier this month, the Princess of Wales got to cuddle a sweet little one as she looked on longingly, and well, we wondered if it would spark an interest to try for another baby. Now, a source says she has reportedly convinced her husband Prince William to try for one more — and please, please let it be true!"

“Kate has been talking about wanting another baby for a while now,” an insider told _Us Weekly_ today. “She has always wanted four children, and while William was originally happy with three, she has managed to twist his arm.”


----------



## Meanderer

September 10, 2022




The future of the monarchy now rests with William and Kate, the Prince and Princess of Wales.Getty Images

"Meanwhile, Princess Kate — who, as Princess of Wales, takes on the title last held by the beloved Princess Diana — “has been a hugely important factor in him coming to terms with his destiny,” a royal source close to the couple told the outlet."

"As a friend said: “Marriage maketh the man. Catherine’s groundedness has been the critical anchor.”

"William now takes over the family business of running the Duchy of Cornwall, a 130,000-acre estate that rakes in about $24 million a year — cash used to fund the royal family’s official work."





The couple are tipped to move into Windsor Castle as King Charles settles into Buckingham Palace.Getty Images

"In November, the new Prince and Princess of Wales will visit the US to champion the Earthshot Prize, a ten-year global environmental initiative they see as their “legacy project.”

“He knows the future [of the monarchy] rests on his, Catherine’s and his kids’ shoulders,” a friend said. “He is going to step up and deliver.”


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles’ coronation date ‘absolutely not’ a dig at Meghan, Harry          

"Earlier this week, Buckingham Palace announced that the new monarch’s official crowning ceremony will take place at Westminister Abbey on May 6, 2023, which happens to be the same date as the Duke and Duchess of Sussexes’ son Archie’s 4th birthday."

"Royal author Tom Bower says it’s “nonsense” to believe the Palace intentionally chose King Charles’ coronation date to diss Prince Harry and Meghan Markle.  He adds, _“The date was chosen because it’s just before the state opening of Parliament and Charles will want to appear as King with his crown and the whole ceremonial (robes).”_

"The State Opening of Parliament is a ceremonial event that formally marks the beginning of a session of Parliament and always includes a speech from the throne, known as the King’s (or Queen’s) speech. Queen Elizabeth faithfully opened every session during her 70-year reign barring three including 2022 when she was too frail to attend."

"Bower says Palace officials did check the calendar.  “They looked at what was happening in Britain,” he says. “They didn’t look at what was happening in Montecito (where the Sussex family currently reside). The idea that anyone was concerned with that is nonsense.”


----------



## Meanderer

Kate Middleton and Prince William Tap into Their Sporty Sides at London's Olympics Park
Monique Jessen - Thursday      






"Kate Middleton and Prince William are going back to their sporty roots!  The Prince and Princess of Wales visited the Copper Box Arena in the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park in East London on Thursday to support Coach Core, a program celebrating its 10th anniversary that trains young people to become coaches and encourages the next generation of athletes."

"Kate and Prince William, both 40, are no strangers to getting a little competitive on royal outings, from joining different teams in sailing races to facing off in a sprint on a track.  The royal couple got involved with several young people associated with the charity and got a taste of some of the sports sessions offered. Prince William was spotted taking hits at a boxing bag and kicking a soccer ball, while Kate played a round of seated bocce ball."


----------



## Meanderer

Bring on the punching bag.....!


----------



## Jamala

Meanderer said:


> King Charles sends NTAs into a frenzy with unexpected appearance over hit soap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In the video King Charles said: "I am delighted to help celebrate the 50th anniversary of Emmerdale and, I’m afraid I remember when it was called Emmerdale Farm, owned by the Sugdens."
> 
> "It is a testament to all the hard work of the production team that it has since become such an important British institutions and a major British export with hundreds of thousands of fans from Scandinavia and New Zealand, all keen to follow the fortunes of what’s left of the Sugdens and their new neighbours."
> 
> "King Charles also praised the soap for its environmental contributions.  He said: "What makes Emmerdale so special is that it has kept true to original writer, Kevin Laffan, who wanted to demonstrate farming as not just a job, it’s a whole way of life."



Queen Elizabeth was also fond of Emmerdale. I used to watch it when it was known as Emmerdale Farm. Here she is visiting Emerdale a few years ago.


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles bucks tradition and won’t call the Palace home  





"King Charles III is giving a royal snub to Buckingham Palace.  The 73-year-old monarch — who ascended to the throne when Queen Elizabeth II died in September after 70 years of rule— has no plans to move into his mother’s longtime home. King Charles and his wife, Queen Consort Camilla, currently reside at Clarence House, which is a short walk from Buckingham Palace."

"While the Palace will remain the operational headquarters for the King, there are doubts that it will ever be his primary residence — even after its 10-year renovation project is completed in 2027. And, bucking the tradition of Queen Elizabeth II’s reign, the Royal Standard will fly over both Buckingham Palace and Clarence House."

“I know he is no fan of ‘the big house,’ as he calls the palace,” said one source. “He doesn’t see it as a viable future home or a house that’s fit for purpose in the modern world. He feels that its upkeep, both from a cost and environmental perspective, is not sustainable.”


----------



## Meanderer

Vanessa Redgrave receives damehood from the Prince of Wales






"Acclaimed actor Vanessa Redgrave has said receiving her damehood at Buckingham Palace was a “unique” moment in her career."

"Dame Vanessa, 85, has been nominated for six Academy Awards, winning the Oscar for Best Supporting Actress in 1977 for her role in _Julia_, in which she starred alongside Jane Fonda.
The actress said she was “very happy” after picking up her damehood from the Prince of Wales on Thursday for services to drama."

Dame Vanessa told the PA news agency: “I was thrilled when I heard that the Prince of Wales was doing the investitures today.  “He gave me my British Academy Fellowship in Covent Garden Opera House in 2010.”  Dame Vanessa told of speaking to William about how she’s still working, telling him “we’re all in it together”.

She went on: “You don’t compare going for an investiture at Buckingham Palace with any other achievement, whatever it is.  “It is unique.”


----------



## Meanderer

Opinion: "King Charles III and my 1958 manhood ritual"
Paul Keane Oct. 17, 2022

"America may be a democracy, but it has royalty, too, fake royalty: the Queen of Daytime Television, the King of Pop, Prince and The Artist Formerly Known as Prince, and The Duke, both the cowboy duke and the jazz duke."





_A promotional still from the American television series “Dallas” shows members of the Ewing family as they pose in front of their television home, the Southfork Ranch, Dallas, Texas, 1979._

"Here’s the American connection to royalty with “Dallas” and it is a connection pregnant with 1776 monarchy relationship history."

"When Larry Hagman, the actor playing J.R. Ewing on “Dallas,” was introduced to the 80-year-old queen-mother in Britain earlier in November 1980, even the queen-mother asked him “Who shot J. R.?” He replied politely “I’m sorry. I can’t tell you ma’am.”

"Luckily, no second revolution ensued from this polite American rebuff of British royalty. The queen-mother would have to wait like every other ordinary citizen. Television had become a democratizing instrument more powerful than Yankee muskets." 

"I used to think of Queen Elizabeth’s son, who was four years younger than me. I’d grumble under my breath: “I’ll bet that kid will never push a lawnmower in his life.” And I was probably right.
In 2022, I can wish Prince Charles well as King Charles III at age 73. I still push my own lawnmower at age 77 up here on my Vermont hillside. I’d recommend it to His Majesty some time. It’s a great equalizer."(Read More)


----------



## Jamala

There are fears an international row could be triggered if Camilla wears the Queen Mother’s coronation crown, which features the famous Koh-i-Noor diamond.
The huge diamond originated from  India and was given to Queen Victoria by the last Sikh emperor of India – who at the time was just ten years old.
But the gifting of the diamond is disputed, with both Pakistan andAfghanistan also claiming the jewel as theirs.

So in order to avert a bunfight  a little-known crown that was last worn nearly 200 years ago may be used for the Queen Consort's coronation.

The governing party of Indian prime minister Narendra Modi is reported to have expressed concern that if Camilla were to display the diamond at King Charles's coronation next year, it would provide an unwelcome reminder of the British Empire.
But Buckingham Palace is said to be considering the use of other crowns, including the one worn by Queen Adelaide at her husband William IV's coronation in 1831.

Other options are said to include the 1820 Diamond Diadem, which was made for use at the coronation of George IV and was worn by the late Queen Elizabeth II on her way to her coronation in 1953, and then at each State Opening of Parliament. Crowns created for the coronation of Queen Alexandra – the wife of King Edward VII – and King George V's wife Queen Mary are other options that are under consideration.

History of the Koh -i-Noor diamond here:

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/hist...dand-why-british-wont-give-it-back-180964660/


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III recognises Aberdeen's support for families displaced by conflict
Monday 17 October 2022





"King Charles III visited Aberdeen today to meet families forced to flee their country because of conflict – and to thank the city for providing a place of refuge and humanitarian aid.
Aberdeen City Council has worked with the UK and Scottish Governments and partner organisations to provide accommodation and critical services such as health and education for more than 1,000 people from Ukraine, Afghanistan and Syria."

"A public appeal made through the Lord Provost’s Charitable Trust has delivered essential living materials. The event at the Town House was held to “celebrate and acknowledge the warm welcome that those fleeing international conflict have received from the city".

"The King spoke to those displaced and to representatives of local organisations that have helped families and individuals resettle in the city and elsewhere in the UK.
Aberdeen City Council first supported Syrian refugees in 2016 and more recently Afghans evacuated from Kabul in September 2021 and Ukrainians escaping Russia’s invasion earlier this year."

“It was especially moving for the King to hear first-hand from some of those who have suffered directly as a result of conflict across the globe; those who have lost their homes and more.
“Thanks to the compassion and generosity of Aberdeen’s organisations and residents, we have been able to extend the steadying and loving hand of friendship in welcoming them to our city.”

"King Charles was greeted by crowds outside the Town House and shook hands with members of the public before spending time with the families inside."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Kate Middleton and Prince William won't be out and about over the next few days.





"The new Prince and Princess of Wales, both 40, are expected to take a break from public engagements this week as their three children are off from school. Prince George, 9, Princess Charlotte, 7, and Prince Louis, 4, are currently off from classes at Lambrook, where fall half term began last Friday. After the short break, the siblings and their schoolmates will return to the classroom on a favorite childhood holiday — Halloween."

"Prince William and Princess Kate have previously scaled back their schedules during school vacations in order to spend more time with their kids. George, Charlotte and Louis enrolled as new pupils at Lambrook on Sept. 8, the same day their great-grandmother Queen Elizabeth died. Following the shock, the royal parents did all they could to support their grieving children and keep things as 'normal' as possible."


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III Hold First 'Credentials' Presentation
20th October, 2022 

"King Charles met several diplomats including the Ukrainian ambassador to the UK, Vadym Prystaiko, and the high commissioner of Pakistan to the UK, Moazzam Ahmad."






"Even though UK Prime Minister resigned on Thursday after a series of dramatic events, King of the United Kingdom and the 14 other Commonwealth realms, Charles III held the first 'Credentials' presentation of his reign. During his first-ever credentials presentations, King Charles III met several diplomats including the Ukrainian ambassador to the UK, Vadym Prystaiko, and the high commissioner of Pakistan to the UK, Moazzam Ahmad Khan, at Buckingham Palace."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Victoria

Meanderer said:


> Opinion: "King Charles III and my 1958 manhood ritual"
> Paul Keane Oct. 17, 2022
> 
> "America may be a democracy, but it has royalty, too, fake royalty: the Queen of Daytime Television, the King of Pop, Prince and The Artist Formerly Known as Prince, and The Duke, both the cowboy duke and the jazz duke."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A promotional still from the American television series “Dallas” shows members of the Ewing family as they pose in front of their television home, the Southfork Ranch, Dallas, Texas, 1979._
> 
> "Here’s the American connection to royalty with “Dallas” and it is a connection pregnant with 1776 monarchy relationship history."
> 
> "When Larry Hagman, the actor playing J.R. Ewing on “Dallas,” was introduced to the 80-year-old queen-mother in Britain earlier in November 1980, even the queen-mother asked him “Who shot J. R.?” He replied politely “I’m sorry. I can’t tell you ma’am.”
> 
> "Luckily, no second revolution ensued from this polite American rebuff of British royalty. The queen-mother would have to wait like every other ordinary citizen. Television had become a democratizing instrument more powerful than Yankee muskets."
> 
> "I used to think of Queen Elizabeth’s son, who was four years younger than me. I’d grumble under my breath: “I’ll bet that kid will never push a lawnmower in his life.” And I was probably right.
> In 2022, I can wish Prince Charles well as King Charles III at age 73. I still push my own lawnmower at age 77 up here on my Vermont hillside. I’d recommend it to His Majesty some time. It’s a great equalizer."(Read More)


LOL!! So who did shoot JR?  


Meanderer said:


> Kate Middleton and Prince William won't be out and about over the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The new Prince and Princess of Wales, both 40, are expected to take a break from public engagements this week as their three children are off from school. Prince George, 9, Princess Charlotte, 7, and Prince Louis, 4, are currently off from classes at Lambrook, where fall half term began last Friday. After the short break, the siblings and their schoolmates will return to the classroom on a favorite childhood holiday — Halloween."
> 
> "Prince William and Princess Kate have previously scaled back their schedules during school vacations in order to spend more time with their kids. George, Charlotte and Louis enrolled as new pupils at Lambrook on Sept. 8, the same day their great-grandmother Queen Elizabeth died. Following the shock, the royal parents did all they could to support their grieving children and keep things as 'normal' as possible."


Beautiful picture! I just love British Royalty. 


Meanderer said:


>


He was a cute kid.


----------



## Meanderer

Victoria said:


> LOL!! So who did shoot JR?


"Mary Crosby, daughter of legendary actor, Bing Crosby, seen in a 2014 photo, starred as Kristin Shepard, the woman who shot J.R. Ewing on the nighttime series, “Dallas.” As many as 90 million viewers in the U.S. alone tuned to “Dallas,” Nov. 21, 1980, to find out who shot J.R."


----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> Queen Elizabeth II's 12 race horses will reportedly be placed in auction at Newmarket's Tattersalls by King Charles III.
> 
> ​"King Charles has decided to sell the late Queen's several horses in an auction, as the new monarch looks to scale down his late mother's racing operation. The other horses will also have the same fate, and they are expected to fetch high prices."
> 
> A source close to the Royal Sandringham stud in Norfolk said there is talk of "winding down" the breeding operation over three years, the Daily Mail reported.
> 
> Another source told the Mail: "The connection between the family and the horse racing industry will continue. The desire is to continue with the traditions and connections with Royal Ascot but not on the same scale as Her Majesty because she had a passion."



Some of the names of Queen Elizabeth's horses and their meanings revealed





"Queen Elizabeth's horse, _Love Affairs_, made her debut Sunday at Nottingham, according to Royal Central.  The publication reported "Another of The Queen’s horses, _Fresh Fancy_, was due to run but has been withdrawn as she is in season."  The report about the Queen's horses prompted a quick reaction from senior journalist Charlie Procter.  Taking to Twitter, he shared some interesting details about the names of the monarch's horses."





More of the Queen's horses names:

A horse named _Burmese_, bred by the RCMP and given as a gift, is said to have been Queen Elizabeth’s favourite horse.

Winston (1937–1957) was a chestnut gelding ridden by both King George VI in 1947 and Queen Elizabeth II in the Trooping the Colour ceremony from 1949 to 1956.


----------



## Meanderer

The young Prince Charles and Princess Anne of  leave the Royal Yacht Britannia on their way to visit the lighthouse on Stornoway during a visit to the Western Isles of Scotland in 1956.


----------



## Meanderer

More on Princess Anne's visit to New York​




The ferry’s runs around the clock making a five mile journey across New York Harbor between the boroughs of Manhattan and Staten Island, with ferry boats making the trip in about 25 minutes





Whilst in the borough she visited the National Lighthouse Museum in St. George





The museum is planning at $20 million expansion.


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III Appoints New Prime Minister Rishi Sunak at Buckingham Palace

"Four days after Liz Truss resigned as Britain's prime minister, King Charles III named the new official who will be taking on the role at Buckingham Palace."

"The king appointed Rishi Sunak as leader of the U.K. Parliament yesterday, after Sunak's success in the contest to lead the Conservative Party. It was the first time Charles, 73, formally asked a new prime minister to accept the position."

"The King received in Audience The Right Honourable Rishi Sunak MP today and requested him to form a new Administration. Mr. Sunak accepted His Majesty's offer upon his appointment as Prime Minister and First Lord of the Treasury," Buckingham Palace said in a statement after the meeting."


----------



## Lewkat

Meanderer said:


> "Mary Crosby, daughter of legendary actor, Bing Crosby, seen in a 2014 photo, starred as Kristin Shepard, the woman who shot J.R. Ewing on the nighttime series, “Dallas.” As many as 90 million viewers in the U.S. alone tuned to “Dallas,” Nov. 21, 1980, to find out who shot J.R."


What has this to do with King Charles?


----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> What has this to do with King Charles?


If you go back and read post #693, you will find the connection.

Excerpt:
_"Here’s the American connection to royalty with “Dallas” and it is a connection pregnant with 1776 monarchy relationship history."

"When Larry Hagman, the actor playing J.R. Ewing on “Dallas,” was introduced to the 80-year-old queen-mother in Britain earlier in November 1980, even the queen-mother asked him “Who shot J. R.?” He replied politely “I’m sorry. I can’t tell you ma’am.”

"Luckily, no second revolution ensued from this polite American rebuff of British royalty. The queen-mother would have to wait like every other ordinary citizen. Television had become a democratizing instrument more powerful than Yankee muskets."_

I was answering (#702)... Victoria's question in the previous post (#701), asking:_ "LOL!! So who did shoot JR?_  "


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III Meets with Ecumenical Patriarch in London





King Charles III and Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew at Buckingham Palace. Credit: Ecumenical Patriarchate/website

"King Charles III met with Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew in Buckingham Palace in a half hour private meeting on October 25."

"During their meeting, Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew once again expressed his condolences for the death of the King’s mother, Queen Elizabeth II. The Patriarch sent his best wishes and prayers on behalf of the Mother Church for a successful and fruitful reign."

"He also mentioned the centenary anniversary celebrations of the Holy Archdiocese of Thyateira and Great Britain, as well as other topics of mutual interest, according to Ecumenical Patriarchate."

"At the end of their meeting, Ecumenical Patriarch Bartholomew presented the honored members of the Patriarchal delegation. Those included, their Eminences Archbishop Nikitas of Thyateira and Great Britain, Metropolitan Theodoritos of Laodicea, and Metropolitan Athenagoras of Belgium."

"Present at the encounter were also His Excellency Ioannis Raptakis, Ambassador of the Hellenic Republic to the United Kingdom and His Excellency Matthew Lodge, His Majesty’s Ambassador to the Hellenic Republic."


----------



## Meanderer

New King Charles III Salute Match on lineup for Bentley Scottsdale Polo Championship    




_The 11th Annual Bentley Scottsdale Polo Championships, presented by Talking Stick Resort, has announced a new match between Royal County of Berkshire Polo Club and the Wales Polo Team to be played at the Nov. 5 championship event._

"The King Charles III Salute Match, featuring Royal County of Berkshire Polo Club and the Wales Polo Team, is joining the lineup at the 11th Annual Bentley Scottsdale Polo Championships Saturday, Nov. 5 at WestWorld."

"His Royal Highness, the former Prince of Wales was the first member of The Royal County of Berkshire Polo Team. The Wales Polo Team additionally has a close connection with King Charles III, who held a “Non-Playing Captain” status as The Prince of Wales."

"King Charles III is the patron of Wales Polo Team, and they play with his insignia as their team badge. The Wales Polo Team will consist of Pete Webb, Ricky Cooper and Niall Donnelly. Both Webb and Cooper have the distinct honor of playing with King Charles III."


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III playing Polo as a Prince 1992


----------



## Meanderer

Meet the Inner Circle of Friends and Courtiers Advising King Charles III
October 28, 2022



"And as King Charles builds up a new team of advisors to the Crown, he already has a few people at the heart of his inner circle. First things first, let's start with King Charles's main right-hand man—who also happens to be a literal knight. Because yep, in this our year of the lord 2022, the whole "knights of the round table" thing is very real."

Sir Clive Alderton​





"Sir Clive Alderton is King Charles's private secretary and was his _and_ Queen Camilla's principle private secretary before that. So how did he get the job? Clive has a pretty impressive resume; after attending one of the oldest schools in the country (Abingdon), Clive joined the foreign office and held a bunch of diplomatic positions before being appointed deputy private secretary to Charles and Camilla in 2006. Guess he did a good job, because he was promoted to private secretary for foreign and Commonwealth affairs in 2009. He then spent a few years becoming ambassador to Morocco and Mauritania (casual), before becoming Charles and Camilla's principle private secretary in 2015."

He's important enough to Charles that he walked with the royals as they accompanied the Queen's coffin to Westminster Abbey:




Read More


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III To Hold Climate Event On Eve Of COP27


"King Charles III announced Sunday he would hold a reception ahead of next month's COP27 climate summit after being advised not to attend by the government.  Buckingham Palace said the event on November 4 would gather over 200 "international business leaders, decision makers and NGOs" two days before the summit begins in Egypt."

"The Palace said the event was to mark the end of the UK's hosting of COP26.  British PM Rishi Sunak has also decided not to go, instead focusing on domestic issues."

"The UK's COP26 Minister Alok Sharma told The Sunday Times that he was "pretty disappointed that the prime minister is not going", saying attendance would send a signal about the UK's "renewed commitment on this issue".

"The Sunday Times reported earlier that Charles was expected to host an event with Sunak set to make a speech."


----------



## Meanderer

UK warns Mnangagwa over human rights abuses; King Charles III and Ramaphosa likely to discuss Zim during State visit.


"BRITISH parliamentarians have warned President Emmerson Mnangagwa against his continued clampdown on dissent, and disregard for human rights, saying the world was watching."

"Mnangagwa’s human rights record took centre stage in the House of Lords Friday where Lord Zac Goldsmith revealed it could be on the agenda when King Charles III meets South African President, Cyril Ramaphosa next month."

"The meeting, King Charles III’s first State visit announced by Buckingham Palace since his rise to the throne after the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth, will come at a time opposition Citizens Coalition for Change (CCC) activists have spent over 100 days in remand prison."



_“My Lords, the Minister (for Africa) will be aware that opposition Members of Parliament (MPs) Job Sikhala and Godfrey Sithole have now been detained without bail for 142 days in Chikurubi Maximum Security Prison and paraded before court in leg irons; that only a week ago, Bulawayo MP Jasmine Toffa was violently assaulted as part of an attack on CCC activists; and that across Zimbabwe political violence is raging in the lead-up to the 2023 general elections,” said Lord Jonathan Oates._




Bulawayo MP Jasmine Toffa in hospital​


----------



## Meanderer

Inside the Queen Mother's Close Bond with Future King Charles





Princess Elizabeth, Queen Elizabeth, King George VI and Princess Margaret.


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles and Queen Camilla Lead Royals in Hosting Olympians at Buckingham Palace Reception





"On Wednesday, the King, 73, and Queen Consort, 75, welcomed over 200 athletes who participated in the Tokyo 2020 Summer Olympic and Paralympic Games as well as the Beijing 2022 Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games for a reception at Buckingham Palace."

"The royal couple chatted with competitors in the palace's state rooms during the celebration, which Princess Anne, Prince Edward, Prince Richard and Birgitte, Duchess of Gloucester also attended. Many of the royals sported red poppy pins, a symbol to honor those who lost their lives in war ahead of Remembrance Day this month."

"Charles' sister and brother both have a special connection to the teams — Anne, 72, is president of the British Olympic Association, while Edward, 58, serves as patron for the British Paralympic Association. A cause close to her heart, the Princess Royal made history as the first member of the British royal family to compete at the Olympics, riding in the equestrian discipline of three-day events at the Montreal Summer Olympics in 1976."


----------



## Meanderer

It was recently announced that King Charles III and the Queen will make a two-day visit to Yorkshire next week. 





"His Majesty is set to stop off in York as part of his exciting trip to the area.
The King last visited York back in July 2013, when he was the Prince of Wales.
Now as they make their first royal visit to York since becoming King and Queen, we look into why they chose York.  The King is visiting York as part of his Yorkshire tour and he's set to meet locals."

"On his visit, he will unveil a statue of his mother, Queen Elizabeth II as part of a service taking place at the West Front of the Minster on Wednesday, November 9.  The statue was designed and carved by York Minster stone mason Richard Bossons."


----------



## Meanderer

11/04/22
Rishi Sunak praises "far-sighted" King Charles on climate change





"LONDON (Reuters) -   British Prime Minister Rishi Sunak on Friday praised King Charles for his far-sighted leadership on tackling climate change as the monarch hosted a reception for politicians and business leaders ahead of the U.N. COP27 summit."

_"His majesty has been working to help find practical solutions to climate change and biodiversity loss for more than 50 years, long before COP1, let alone COP27," Sunak told the gathering.   He thanked him for his "long standing and far-sighted leadership"_

"Charles, 73, who has long campaigned on environmental issues, will not himself be attending the summit which begins next week in Egypt, but instead held a reception at Buckingham Palace for more than 200 international figures including U.S. special climate envoy John Kerry."


----------



## Meanderer

Charles with the Queen Mother and Pippin the dog in 1950
LISA SHERIDAN/STUDIO LISA/HULTON ARCHIVE/GETTY IMAGES

"The perfectly presented four-year-old boy — white satin shirt with lace stock and cuffs, his dark hair lacquered, he recalled many years later, “with the most frightful stuff” — sat between his bejewelled grandmother and aunt. His clenched right fist propped against his cheek, he stared downwards, his expression mingling boredom and wistfulness. It was the biggest and most public moment in the childhood of Prince Charles: his mother’s coronation as Queen Elizabeth II in Westminster Abbey on June 2, 1953. He was a young boy who could have been only dimly aware that one day he would undergo the same ritual of crowning and anointing as the king of the United Kingdom and its realms."


----------



## Meanderer

UK chief rabbi will sleep over at King Charles’ house to attend coronation, which falls on Shabbat

"Staying at Clarence House will allow the rabbi and his wife to walk to the ceremony, as Orthodox law prohibits the couple from driving on Shabbat."





King Charles III meets Chief Rabbi Ephraim Mirvis during a reception with faith leaders at Buckingham Palace in London, Sept. 16, 2022. (Aaron Chown/Pool/AFP via Getty Images)

"The coronation is set for May 6, 2023, which falls on a Saturday, in the middle of the Jewish sabbath. Rabbi Ephraim Mirvis and his wife Valerie, who are Orthodox, are not allowed under Jewish law to travel by car or use electricity on Shabbat."

"King Charles’ current residence, before he moves into Buckingham Palace, is Clarence House, located a few minutes’ walk from the palace. So the sleepover allows the Mirvises to walk to the ceremony."
Read More


----------



## Meanderer

November 12, 2022
King Charles leads Remembrance Sunday service for first time

LONDON -- Britain will pause for a two-minute silence Sunday to remember the nation's war dead as King Charles III leads a Remembrance Day service for the first time as monarch.

His Majesty and other royals and senior politicians will lay wreaths at the Cenotaph, the national war memorial in central London, to pay tribute to the sacrifices made by fallen servicemen and women. Remembrance Sunday is marked every year in the U.K. on the closest Sunday to Armistice Day on Nov. 11 with the wearing of poppies and a national two-minute silence observed at 11 a.m.

Big Ben, which has undergone five years of repairs, will be struck 11 times to mark the start of the silence.    Around 10,000 veterans — including 100-year-old World War II veterans and those who served in recent conflicts including in Afghanistan — will take part in a solemn march, and thousands of people are expected to line the streets to watch the service.

Officials said this year's service is dedicated both to fallen soldiers in wars past and to Ukrainians fighting against Russia's invasion.


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III & Queen Consort Camilla Attend The Festival Of Remembrance




King Charles III and Queen Consort Camilla donned red poppy pins for their appearance at Royal Albert Hall in London for the Festival of Remembrance on Saturday, November 12.


----------



## Meanderer

11/13/2022




Britain’s King Charles led a service for Remembrance Sunday and laid a poppy wreath at the Cenotaph war memorial in London. 

"The Royal Family said in a statement that the tradition of laying the poppy wreath was started by Charles' great-grandfather King George V in 1920 and was continued every year since by his son, King George VI, and granddaughter Queen Elizabeth II."

"The design of the wreath pays tribute to wreaths laid by King George VI and Queen Elizabeth, the Royal Family said. The Cenotaph is an empty tomb to remember Britain's staggering losses in World War I."

_"The wreath's poppies are mounted on an arrangement of black leaves, as is traditional for the Sovereign, and its ribbon bears The King's racing colors; scarlet, purple and gold," the statement reads._


----------



## Meanderer

_King Charles to celebrate first birthday as monarch on Monday_


_"King Charles III will celebrate his 74th birthday on Monday, November 14, and is expected to mark it privately."

"The king has been busy since becoming monarch after the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth II, on September 8."

"As prince of Wales, he was sometimes away on official foreign tours during his birthday and would celebrate it overseas with a cake."_


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles – ‘rosy, plump, healthy and bawling’ and ‘with a fair fluff of hair’, according to a courtier – was born at 9.14pm on 14 November, 1948....





Princess Elizabeth with her first child, Prince Charles in December 1948, by Cecil Beaton


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_The King on his 18th Birthday_


----------



## Meanderer

"King Charles III is celebrating his first birthday on the British throne with a new photograph and a new role as Ranger of Windsor Great Park."




_"Released on Monday, his 74th birthday, the photograph marks Charles' appointment as Ranger."

"The photo shows the monarch leaning against an ancient oak tree in Windsor Great Park, with the winter sun gleaming in the background."  __Read More_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Lonely Childhood of King Charles III




14th November 1952:  Queen Elizabeth II with Prince Charles and Princess Anne in the grounds of Balmoral Castle, Scotland. Charles is celebrating his 4th birthday.


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III Adds Princess Anne and Prince Edward to His List of Counsellors of State






"Another significant moment came during yesterday’s low-key birthday: the king’s decision to appoint Princess Anne and Prince Edward as his two new counsellors of state."

"The monarch’s intention was announced by his Lord Chamberlain, former M15 chief Lord Parker, in a signed message read to the House of Lords. It said the king would be “most content, should Parliament see fit, for the number of people who may be called upon to act as counsellors of state under the terms of the Regency Acts 1937 to 1953 to be increased to include my sister and brother—the Princess Royal and the Earl of Wessex and Forfar—both of whom have previously undertaken this role.”


----------



## Meanderer

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...4-followed-by-a-rousing-reception/ar-AA14c9hy

"The King, 74, was hard at work Wednesday, hosting an investiture ceremony at Windsor Castle followed by a reception at Buckingham Palace later in the day."

"Charles did the honors of distributing medals in recognition of exemplary service to the U.K., marking the first time he's conducted the special ceremony since becoming King in September following the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth II."



"At the morning investiture, Charles chatted and congratulated honorees previously recognized on the Queen's Birthday and New Year's Honours lists. Awardees included mystery novelist Anthony Horowitz, singer and actress Pauline Black, Paralympic sprinter and cyclist Kadeena Cox, Olympic boxer Lauren Price and Paralympic wheelchair rugby star Kylie Grimes (all three athletes have previously won gold for Team Great Britain)."



"The monarch then traveled to London, where he held a reception celebrating small and medium-sized businesses. King Charles met and mingled with business professionals from around the U.K., learning more about their important contributions to local economies. The Department for Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy defines small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs) as operations with less than 250 employees and under $52 million in turnover. Three-fifths of employees in the U.K. work for SMEs, which have weathered tough times amid the coronavirus pandemic."


----------



## Mizmo

@Meanderer 
Thanks for all the updates and pics... as an expat do appreciate it


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles to welcome South African President in first state visit under new reign

"King Charles III will welcome South African President Cyril Ramaphosa to London next week as he prepares for his first state visit as Britain's reigning monarch."

"Mr Rampahosa will be received by the king and Queen Consort Camilla at a glittering banquet at Buckingham Palace on Tuesday.  The trip will be the first state visit to be held in the UK for more than three years due to the Covid pandemic.  It is also the fourth state visit by a South African leader since the country's transition to democracy in 1994."

"The event will once again cast the spotlight on King   Charles following his ascension to the throne after the death of his mother, Queen Elizabeth II.   Prince William, in his new role of Prince of Wales, alongside his wife Kate, will also play a major part the visit."

What Will Happen During the Visit

"The Prince and Princess of Wales will greet the President at his London hotel on behalf of King Charles on Tuesday morning, travel with him to Horse Guards Parade for the ceremonial welcome with the monarch, and join the carriage procession back to the palace."

"The prince and princess are expected to attend the white-tie banquet on Tuesday evening, with the Princess of Wales and Queen Consort Camilla in tiaras. Both the king and the South African President will make speeches."

"On his return from Horse Guards, the king will host the president at a private lunch at Buckingham Palace and then invite him to view an exhibition in the Picture Gallery of items from the Royal Collection relating to South Africa."

"Mr Ramaphosa will lay a wreath at the Tomb of the Unknown Warrior at Westminster Abbey, as is tradition, and also visit the Palace of Westminster, giving an address in the Royal Gallery to politicians, before the evening state banquet."

"On Wednesday, the Earl of Wessex will escort the South African leader to the Royal Botanic Gardens in Kew.
Mr Ramaphosa will then visit Downing Street to meet Prime Minister Rishi Sunak, before returning to the palace to bid farewell to the king."

"He will receive a call from the leader of the opposition, Keir Starmer, and on Wednesday evening attend a Guildhall banquet with the Duke and Duchess of Gloucester."


----------



## Meanderer

November 16, 2022

Prince William Makes Solo Visit to Wales to Learn More About Title Namesake Country






"Prince William is in learning mode!"

"The new Prince of Wales spent Wednesday morning in the Welsh capital Cardiff as he immerses himself further in the issues and concerns of the people.  William, 40, who was given his senior title in the royal family a day after his father Charles became King, had a series of meetings at the Welsh Parliament, or Senedd. The day was part of his ongoing desire to hear more about the concerns that affect the people of Wales. He wants to "deepen his understanding of the issues and opportunities of greatest importance to the Welsh people," his office at Kensington Palace says."

"He was shown around the Senedd by the presiding officer, or speaker, Elin Jones, and then introduced to leading members of the main political parties in Wales.  During the meetings, he reiterated that he has no plans for any formal investiture ceremony, as was made known soon after he took on the role."

"Those close to him say Prince William is very much aware that he is at the beginning of many years of association with the members of the Senedd, the center of Wales's political system. During the conversations with political leaders on Wednesday, which were kept private from the media, he expressed his desire to continue to work "on deepening the trust and respect of the people of Wales" over the long term."






_"The couple has roots in the country, as their first family home was in Anglesey, north Wales. At the time, William was a helicopter pilot with the Royal Air Force's Search and Rescue Force, graduating from the Search and Rescue Training Unit at RAF Valley, in 2010."

"Kate also made her first official royal outing in Wales in February 2011, a few months after their engagement. She joined William at the Trearddur Bay Lifeboat Station, where she christened the new Hereford Endeavour lifeboat as William applauded his bride-to-be."_


----------



## Meanderer

If You're Eating Salmon With King Charles, There's A Chance He Caught It

"As the new head of the royal family, King Charles III has complete power over the household staff, who must cater to his likes and dislikes -- and adhere to his foie gras ban. This ban on foie gras stems from his ethical concerns about the geese's welfare (via Marie Claire), but King Charles' diet is also dictated by environmental concerns, making him a climatarian."

"Those who are fortunate enough to find themselves with a royal invitation to dinner then can be rest assured that every aspect of the meal will have been considered thoroughly -- just make sure that you adhere to royal dining etiquette, like holding your silverware properly."

"For non-royals, buying salmon can be confusing; there are many types of salmon from wild-caught to farmed, sockeye to Atlantic. But if you're dining with King Charles himself and salmon is on the menu, it's possible that the salmon was caught by the king personally."




"According to one report from Insider, chef Darren McGrady detailed in his cookbook "Eating Royally" that King Charles has a love of fishing. His passion for fishing is so great that he once even extended a vacation at Balmoral because "the fishing [was] so good" (per Daily Mail). McGrady writes that Charles would spend lots of time in the River Dee near the Balmoral Castle, often accompanied by the Queen Mother. After his successful fishing expedition, he "would heft enormous salmon into the royal kitchen to be weighed, tagged, and catalogued." The fresh salmon would then usually be either "grilled, poached, or broiled," and, of course, served on a silver platter."


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III welcomes S. African leader for state visit





President of South Africa Cyril Ramaphosa shakes hands with Britain's King Charles III and Camilla, the Queen Consort during for a welcome ceremony at Horse Guards, in London, Tuesday, Nov. 22, 2022. This is the first state visit hosted by the UK with King Charles III as monarch, and the first state visit here by a South African leader since 2010. (Leon Neal/Pool Photo via AP)






Britain's Prince William and Kate, the Princess of Wales greet South Africa's President Cyril Ramaphosa at the Corinthia Hotel in London, Tuesday Nov. 22, 2022, at the start of the president's two day state visit. (Justin Tallis/Pool via AP)


----------



## Meanderer

Kate wears an elegant caped gown for King Charles' first state banquet

"The Princess of Wales was the picture of elegance when attending a State Banquet at Buckingham Palace last night, the first hosted by King Charles III since becoming monarch and the first that she was attending under her new title. The event was held in honour of the President of the Republic of South Africa's visit to the UK."

"Kate looked to one of her go-to black-tie labels for the occasion, wearing a beautiful white Jenny Packham gown with an attached cape. The simple, floor-length design featured peaked shoulders that were covered in glittering embellishments, making it a dazzling, yet completely event-appropriate choice."




"She paired her dress with the famous Lovers' Knot tiara – a favourite of hers, and one she was seen wearing in public on many occasions in her former role as the Duchess of Cambridge, particularly at state banquets. The treasured headpiece was created by royal jeweller Garrard and belonged to Queen Elizabeth II. The Lovers' Knot tiara was also a favourite of the last royal to hold the Princess of Wales title: Princess Diana."






Kate crown and brooch state banquet​


----------



## Meanderer

November 17, 2022

Queen Camilla Pays Tribute to Her Late Mother-in-Law Queen Elizabeth: 'So Greatly Missed'











Queen Camilla is praising her "remarkable" mother-in-law, Queen Elizabeth.

"The Queen Consort paid tribute to the late monarch and said she and King Charles III had received great "comfort" from the messages of condolence that have been made around the world."

"The comments came as Camilla, 75, hosted a reception at Buckingham Palace for young writers on Thursday. The talented writers were rewarded for their entrants to the Queen's Commonwealth Essay Competition. As they gathered, Queen Camilla used the occasion to talk about the woman in whose name the contest was created."

_"I cannot begin without paying tribute to my dear mother-in-law, Her late Majesty, who is much in our thoughts today and who is so greatly missed by us all," Camilla told the competition winners. "Throughout her remarkable reign, its vision to improve the lives and prospects of all Commonwealth citizens remained, as you know, very close to her heart."
_


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III's reported plan to change Princess Charlotte's title is sweet nod to the Queen






"According to a royal insider who spoke to the _Mail Online_, the monarch is preparing to name Prince William and Kate Middleton’s middle child, who is third-in-line for the throne, as the Duchess of Edinburgh – a title that was held by Her Majesty before ascending to the throne in 1952."

"Discussions are under way, but the favoured outcome for the King is that this title ought to go to Princess Charlotte," the source said. "It would be a fitting way to remember the Queen – who, of course, had the title Duchess of Edinburgh – and a way for His Majesty to honour the line of succession."

_"Charlotte’s position is historically significant because she is the first female member of the Royal Family whose place in the line of succession will not be surpassed by her younger brother," they added. "So it is constitutionally significant that Charlotte should be given such a corresponding title, because it is not beyond the realms of possibility that she will accede the throne if, for example, Prince George does not have children."_


----------



## Lewkat

I thought Prince Philip made it clear that his son Edward was to get that title?


----------



## Meanderer

Lewkat said:


> I thought Prince Philip made it clear that his son Edward was to get that title?


"The insider went on to explain that *Charles' plan* to name Charlotte as the Duchess of Edinburgh comes after months of speculation as to why he had not named his brother, Prince Edward, as the Duke of Edinburgh following the death of their father, Prince Philip, in April 2021."

_"It shows you _*what the King is thinking*_," the source claimed. "It’s about promoting those directly in line to the throne rather than those on the edges."_


----------



## Meanderer

Emma Raducanu receives MBE medal from King Charles 

"Emma Raducanu was awarded an MBE award from King Charles III of England on Tuesday.
Recognized for her services to tennis, the 2021 US Open champion received the honor at an investiture ceremony at Windsor Castle."





The 20-year-old former US Open champion collected the honor for her services in tennis.

"Raducanu had already been made a Member of the Order of the British Empire after becoming the first British woman to win a Grand Slam in 44 years last summer."

"It's been great to receive my honor today from his Majesty the King," said Raducanu. "I feel extremely grateful."


----------



## Meanderer

On day two of her visit to Britain, Olena Zelenska, the First Lady of Ukraine, met with King Charles III and attended a reception hosted by Camilla, the Queen Consort.








*Quote:* "Together with His Majesty King Charles III, I met with the Ukrainian community at the Ukrainian Greek Catholic Cathedral. In August, the Cathedral, in partnership with the Association of Ukrainians in Great Britain, founded a unique hub – the Ukrainian Welcome Centre. The Centre helps people to find accommodation, settle in and establish connections with the community, and provides support and advice.

"Since Russia has resorted to the tactic of energy terror, we realise that this winter will be the hardest in the history of independent Ukraine. So I’m grateful that at least some Ukrainians, especially elderly people and children, are able to wait out the cold season without running the risk of finding themselves in a blackout."



"On 30 November the Ukrainian president’s wife also attended a reception hosted by Camilla, the Queen Consort, on the occasion of the International Day for the Elimination of Violence against Women."




*Quote:* "It was an honour for me to personally meet Her Majesty and have an opportunity to tell her what happened and is still happening in our territories temporarily occupied by Russia, what horrendous crimes the occupiers are committing against our women and children.

"Ukraine is ready to make its contribution to the international efforts to prevent violence in conflicts faced worldwide. Sadly, we have painful experience of this. We are doing everything we can to overcome it with dignity and never have to tolerate it again."


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles has his hand on the Reign now.


----------



## Meanderer

12-02-2022





"In a touching gesture, *King Charles III* made "*a substantial personal donation*" to support hundreds of food banks across the UK."

"The £1million starting fund - which includes Charles' donation - will be used to purchase fridges and freezers enabling food banks and community banks to store more food."

"The white goods will be distributed to local charities, food banks and social pantries identified by the Felix Project in London and across the UK by The Trussell Trust, FareShare and British Asian Trust.  An initial 800 fridges and freezers will be delivered between now and spring."

"As the cost-of-living crisis takes its hold, food banks and charities are experiencing unprecedented demand across the UK.  The new fridges and freezers will enable these groups to store more food, which can be drawn on later down the line when donations start to dip."

"Felix Project chief executive Charlotte Hill said: "At Christmas we see a huge increase in surplus donations, yet unfortunately in previous years we have had to turn down tens of thousands of kilos of food.  "We knew freezing the food would be a good solution."


----------



## Meanderer

1976
"Prince Edward looks up at his older brother while attending the Olympic Games in Montreal."




"As the longest-serving heir to the British throne, Charles has had experiences that few can even imagine."


----------



## Meanderer

1977
King Charles is all smiles on his 30th birthday


----------



## Meanderer

1999
Here he is visiting the Sea Lion Island in Falkland Isles


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles of Wales shares a laugh with the Dalai Lama at Clarence House on June 20, 2012, in London, England. The exiled Buddhist Tibetan leader was taking part in a week-long tour of the United Kingdom.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles, dressed in the Colonel's uniform in Chief of the Royal Regiment of Wales, salutes at the Regiment's Colour presentation at Cardiff Castle in Wales in this June 11, 1969 file photo; it was the first occasion for the King to wear a uniform.


----------



## Meanderer

​Prince Charles with his polo pony Pan's Folly in May 1977


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


>


I think King Charles is one of those people who look better and better as they age


----------



## Meanderer

Tue, December 6, 2022"
King Charles, Camilla, William and Kate host Buckingham Palace reception

"King Charles III, Camilla, the queen consort, Prince William and Kate Middleton all dressed in their royal best Tuesday night as they hosted a formal white tie dinner at Buckingham Palace."

"Camilla and Kate both glimmered in the Belgian Sapphire and Lotus Flower tiaras respectively as they greeted guests for the event."

























King Charles II greeted guests during the Diplomatic Reception Tuesday.


----------



## Meanderer

Goals! King Charles and Queen Camilla Meet Ryan Reynolds and Rob McIlhenney at Wrexham Stadium





12/09/2022

"King Charles III and Queen Camilla are kicking off the weekend with a sporty start!
On Friday, the senior royals visited Wrexham Association Football Club in Wrexham, North Wales to learn more about the redevelopment of the soccer club, which Ryan Reynolds and Rob McElhenney purchased in 2021."

_"The royal couple were welcomed to the Racecourse Ground stadium by local officials, and walked through the Player's Tunnel for an authentic experience."_

"They then met Wrexham executives Fleur Robinson and Humphrey Kerr, and were personally escorted onto the pitch by Reynolds, 46, and McElhenney, 45. The American actors bought the Welsh soccer club in February 2021 with the goal of taking the "historic yet struggling" fifth-tier team to the next level, according to FX. The ambitious acquisition inspired the docuseries _Welcome to Wrexham,_ and season one hit Hulu in August."


----------



## Meanderer

16 September, 2022
King Charles III in Cardiff for first Wales visit as monarch *(VIDEO)*

*King Charles III said Wales held a "special place" in the Queen's heart as he gave a speech in Welsh on his first visit as the new monarch.*





_He told the Senedd it had been a "privilege to be Prince of Wales for so long"
_
"In a bilingual speech, King Charles gave the Senedd his "heartfelt thanks for your kind words".
He added that it had been a "privilege to be Prince of Wales for so long".
The King said Prince William, who was appointed Prince of Wales last week, had a "deep love" for the nation.
He said the "ancient title" dated to the time "of those great Welsh rulers like Llywelyn ap Gruffydd, whose memory is still rightly honoured".  Read more & watch *Video*


----------



## Meanderer

17 September, 2022
King Charles: Uni friend branded undue influence in letter





_Geraint Evans, a self-described Welsh nationalist, shared a halls of residence with the future King_

Geraint Evans' room was adjacent to the future King at Aberystwyth University during his 10-week stay in 1969 as he learned Welsh ahead of his investiture.
"I was vetted, but I only discovered this afterwards," he said.
The self-described Welsh nationalist was shocked when the letter was made public in 1999 under the 30-year rule.

"I found out that the Secretary of State for Wales, a person called George Thomas, had written a letter to (then Prime Minister) Harold Wilson. 
"He suggested that Harold Wilson should speak to the Queen about the 'undue influence' that the neighbour might be having on Prince Charles.

"It was absolutely staggering. [George Thomas] wrote it in his own hand so that his civil servants wouldn't see the letter."  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

In the event that your Card becomes lost in the post.............


King Charles III and Queen Camilla's Christmas card is in the mail!




Keeping with a royal family tradition, the couple shared the candid photo they've chosen to grace this year's holiday card, featuring a smiling Charles, 74, as Camilla, 75, lovingly looks at him.

"Wishing you a very Happy Christmas and New Year," the inscription reads.


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III is sent his first sprig of Glastonbury holy thorn.




Seven-year-old Eris Collins Diaz cut the Glastonbury holy thorn this year

*King Charles III will soon receive a cutting from a Glastonbury holy thorn to grace his Christmas dinner table. *
The tradition of taking a cutting from the holy thorn to send to the monarch dates back to the reign of King James I in the early 17th Century.

It will be the first time the new King will receive a sprig, which will be sent to Sandringham in Norfolk.
The eldest child from St John's Infant School cuts the thorn, and this year Eris Collins Diaz did the honours.

Speaking after the ceremony, Rev David MacGeoch, vicar of St John's Church Glastonbury, said: "Buckingham Palace are expecting this (thorn) in two days time.




"They they will post it or deliver it to Sandringham where the King spends Christmas and he pops it in the centre of the dining room table on Christmas Day, following a tradition that began in the 1600s. "


----------



## Meanderer

December 13, 2022
"Prince William and Kate Middleton’s three children—Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis—are growing up way too fast."

"Today, the Prince and Princess of Wales released a highly anticipated look at their 2022 Christmas card photo, which was taken by professional photographer Matt Porteous."


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles and Queen Camilla Join Royals in Supporting Kate Middleton at Her Christmas Concert

"The festive holiday event brought together members of the royal family with charity staff, community volunteers, frontline workers, military personnel and more to "celebrate the joy that human connection can bring."





"This year's carol service is dedicated to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II and the values Her Majesty demonstrated throughout her life, including duty, empathy, faith, service, kindness, compassion and support for others," Buckingham Palace previously said. "These principles are shared and personified by the inspirational guests who have been invited to the Abbey in recognition of their tireless work to help and care for those around them."  (Read More)


----------



## Lewkat

Those children are adorable.  I remember when their father was born.
Their grandfather as well.


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles Dances the Hora at Hanukkah Party with Holocaust Survivors




King Charles is presented with a menorah.

King Charles III on Friday danced with Anne Frank's stepsister, who survived Nazi concentration camps and has spent decades promoting peace.  Eva Schloss, 93, and the king danced together to celebrate Hanukkah at a Jewish community centre in north London.  “He was sweet, he really took part, he seemed to enjoy it,” she said. “He was very relaxed.”

King Charles toured the JW3 community centre and spoke to schoolchildren who were packing presents and food hampers for families around Camden.

JW3's chief executive Raymond Simonson said the king arrived with a car boot full of rice and tinned tuna to go into the donation packets.  “The volunteers came and took it out the car and packed it up. That will stay with me for a while,” he said.

“There are 200 households we support around the Camden area and they don't have enough food at Christmas and now they have food from the king as well as from our volunteers.”

Most people in the British-Jewish community, he added, come from refugee backgrounds and meeting the king is an endorsement of their place in British society.

“When you see the king visiting and saying happy Hanukkah, it says to people that the person in the highest seat accepts us,” he continued.


----------



## Meanderer

"King Charles III is taking the high road."





"The newly crowned monarch, will extend an olive branch to his youngest son, Prince Harry, and his wife, Meghan Markle, by inviting them to his coronation on May 6, 2023, the Daily Mail reported Friday."

"Although invitations for the highly-anticipated event have not been sent out yet, a source told the outlet that Charles told the Duke and Duchess of Sussex that they are welcome to attend the historic event at Westminster Abbey in London."

“Harry is his son and His Majesty will always love him,” the insider said.  “While things are difficult at the moment, the door will always be left ajar.”


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_King Charles is making some changes to the royal family’s Christmas celebration_


"According to Cosmopolitan, the royal family will continue the tradition that the queen began in the late 1980s and gather at the monarch’s Scottish country estate at Sandringham to celebrate Christmas. "

"BBC royal correspondent Jennie Bond revealed that Charles’ first Christmas as host will be “less formal” and “less buttoned up” compared to previous years. This means the strict holiday protocol will be set aside for a more laid-back vibe."




​"Charles will continue the long-running tradition of delivering a televised Christmas Day message. However, instead of everyone sitting around to watch his speech, Charles pre-recorded his address to the United Kingdom and the Commonwealth. And the family will spend the day remembering the queen."

"Since the queen’s death, King Charles has taken over all of the royal properties. And the Royal Collection Trust announced the dates for all of their respective Christmas displays. According to Express, the new king will not be keeping the decorations up for as long as his late mother did."


----------



## Meanderer

The Royal Family has gathered at Windsor Castle to enjoy a Christmas lunch before they head to Sandringham later this week

"King Charles III has welcomed the Royal Family to Windsor for lunch ahead of Christmas at Sandringham, marking his first time hosting the festive event as monarch.  It's understood that the monarch and his wife, Camilla, the Queen Consort, arrived at Windsor separately, having likely driven to the sprawling estate from either Highgrove House in Gloucestershire or Clarence House in London."

"They have been joined by Prince William and Kate Middleton, who moved to the nearby Adelaide Cottage last summer, and the couple's three children, Prince George, 9, Princess Charlotte, 8, and four-year-old Prince Louis."





"Princess Anne and her husband, Sir Tim Laurence, have made the trip from Gatcombe Park, while Prince Edward and Sophie Wessex have traveled up from Bagshot Park with their nineteen-year-old daughter, Lady Louise Windsor."





"Mike and Zara Tindall were also spotted driving into the grounds of Windsor Castle with their three children, Mia, 8, Lena, 3, and one-year-old Lucas. It's understood that the Royal Family will enjoy a traditional Christmas lunch at the Queen's former home before heading to Sandringham in Norfolk for Christmas Day and Boxing Day.   It's expected that the royals will make up for lost time at this year's feast, which will likely include traditional Christmas foods like turkey, roast potatoes, and pudding."

"Prince Harry and Meghan Markle will not visit England for Christmas this year, despite having reportedly been invited to Sandringham by the King. The Duke and Duchess of Sussex will instead spend their third Christmas in a row in California."


----------



## Meanderer

On December 25, as the royal family celebrate their first Christmas since the death of Queen Elizabeth II, King Charles III's debut Christmas speech to the nation will be broadcast as part of a royal tradition marking it's 90th anniversary in 2022."






The sovereign's speech forms a key part of traditional British Christmas celebrations, with over nine million people tuning in to watch on TV in 2021, with more listening on the radio and streaming online.

"Used as an opportunity for national reflection on the events of the previous year, the speech traditionally features the themes of community and faith at it's core."

"The time 3:00 p.m. was chosen as it was the most convenient daylight hour across the time zones of the then-British Empire. (10:00 a.m. - EST)"  This time was set by King George V when he delivered his first Christmas speech in a radio broadcast in 1932. Unlike today, the monarch had to deliver his speech live from a specially re-purposed room at Sandringham House which was transformed into a recording studio."

"The first speech was written for the king (HM King George V) by the celebrated author Rudyard Kipling."

"Today the sovereigns speeches are recorded ahead of Christmas Day and are edited together with archive clips from events throughout the year, as well as musical elements including the national anthem to start and a carol to close."


----------



## Meanderer

King Charles III Christmas speech in full: Read and watch the Monarch's first festive address to the nation as he reaches out to families struggling to pay their bills and keep warm.






I'm standing here in this exquisite chapel of St George at Windsor Castle, so close to where my beloved mother, the late queen, is laid to rest with my dear father.

I am reminded of the deeply touching letters, cards and messages which so many of you have sent my wife and myself.

And I cannot thank you enough for the love and sympathy you have shown our whole family.

Christmas is a particularly poignant time for all of us who have lost loved ones.

We feel their absence at every familiar turn of the season and remember them in each cherished tradition.

In the much loved carol, 'O little town of Bethlehem,' we sing of 'how in thy dark streets shineth the everlasting light.'

My mother's belief in the power of that light was an essential part of her faith in God, but also her faith in people.

And it is one which I share with my whole heart.





n the speech he paid tribute to his mother, the late Queen Elizabeth II, who passed away in September this year. Here the pair are pictured at Balmoral Cricket Pavilion last year.  Read More


----------

